# Der Bronyhof!



## TheGui (21. August 2011)

Möge es beginnen!​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​*If you possess the maturity to look past this show's girly exterior, what you will find inside is a show which is both very entertaining and somewhat educational. The show's main moral is friendship and its importance. This is a moral that everyone, not only little girls, could learn more about.*​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
*​*>>*[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*Why grown-ass men love My Little *[/font]*Pony?**<<*​[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*(Artikel Sammlung)*[/font]​http://blip.tv/famil...tive-g4-5593270 (Video)​[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]​[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]​[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]​http://www.jhunewsle...28#.TrUuuvSseTi​http://online.wsj.co...TTopCarousel_1#​http://life.icrontic...-magic-so-much/​*
*​*Wichtige News-/Fanseiten*​http://www.equestriadaily.com/search/label/News​http://derpyhoovesnews.com/​*
*​*Radio!*​http://everfreeradio.com/​http://ponify.me/​​​​​​



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kJ2f_RkyIMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a27oq09lhPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2R677MV--WI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=olLDrvc1qt4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=muVfidujxRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​Lust bekommen?​Anfänger Episodenguide!​(Im Spoiler)​


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​*Etwas Epicness zum Schluss*​



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-hojHpRDUTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​​​Bitte Epicnes aus der neuesten Folgen bis Montag im Spoiler posten!​​​​​​​​​​​PS:​​

Noxiel schrieb:


> Werden in diesem Bilder ausschließlich Bilder, Videos oder sonstige Memes zu My Little Pony gepostet, ohne das sich eine Debatte bzw. allgemeine Diskussion zur Serie entwickelt, wird dieser Thread auch recht bald geschlossen werden.
> Fazit:
> Bilder/Video Spam = Thread zu


----------



## Konov (21. August 2011)

Zuviel getrunken...? ich seh hier keine Diskussionsgrundlage...höchstens eine Flamewar Grundlage.


----------



## Falathrim (21. August 2011)

Ich bin ja wirklich kein Brony-Hater, ich finds sogar recht witzig (ohne es zu schauen), aber was genau ist der Sinn dieses Threads? Kein Angriff an euch Bronys und eure Leidenschaft, aber rausfinden, wer im Buffed-Forum MLP:FiM-Fan ist, kann man über den Lustige Bilder-Thread, und Brony-Foren/-Threads gibt es zuhauf anderswo...alleine googlen bringt einen auf einen Thread mit über 2000 Seiten (Und das war vor längerer Zeit...)
Also:
WHY U NO MAKE THREADS THAT MAKE SENSE?!


----------



## Recundis (21. August 2011)

Was hat dieser plötzliche Hype mit diesen Gay-Ponys eigentlich zu bedeuten?


----------



## TheGui (21. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Zuviel getrunken...? ich seh hier keine Diskussionsgrundlage...höchstens eine Flamewar Grundlage.



So werden gewisse Menschen im LoL-Thread nicht gezwungen Ponys zu ertragen... ausserdem besteht Diskussionsgrundlage und Bronies gibt es hier genug 

...Videos
...Bilder
...Fanfics
...FiM
ec.

in diesem Sinne, habt Spaß! ...Hass ist in diesem Thread verboten!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. August 2011)

is einfach ne ziemlich lustige serie

getreu



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich glaube es gab schon nen versuch fürn pony thread, wurde aber geschlossen


----------



## Kickass3 (21. August 2011)

was ist das eine amerikanische serie? und warum sollte jemand so etwas gucken? ich verstehe es nicht das ist doch für 3 jährige


----------



## TheGui (21. August 2011)

Kickass3 schrieb:


> was ist das eine amerikanische serie? und warum sollte jemand so etwas gucken? ich verstehe es nicht das ist doch für 3 jährige


Naja, die Fanbase ist gigantisch und unfassbar creativ. Gut 2/3 der Zuschauer sind männlich und zwischen 17-32 Jahren alt. 
Macherin ist *Lauren Faust, *die schon für die powerpuff girls und Fosters Heim für imaginäre Freunde verantwortlich war!
Die Serie selbst ist auf 2 Ebenen aufgebaut, eine leicht verständliche für Kinder und eine höhere mit vielen Anspielungen und Humor Einlagen die vorwiegend von Erwachsenen verstanden wird.(Grund ist unter anderem der dass die Eltern die wegen der Kinder zum zusehen "gezwungen" werden Spaß an der Serie haben) Letzteres ist der Grund für die gigantische Popularität!

Es ist auch hervorzuheben wie die Macher der Serie auf die wohl gemerkt erwachsenen Fans eingehen und von ihnen erdachte Elemente (z,B. "Derpy" in die Serie mit einbauen!)

Kurzer Einblick 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=43nKxXvm4Mg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Humorvoller Blick auf die "Physik"




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=muVfidujxRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> ich glaube es gab schon nen versuch fürn pony thread, wurde aber geschlossen


Hab vor ner Woche Zam angeschrieben und um Erlaubnis gebeten einen Bronythread erstellen zu dürfen, im Nachrichtenlog steht zwar das er meine Nachricht gelesen hat... aber ne Antwort hab ich keine erhallten.

Und da es kein Nein gab versuch ich es einfach mal, *Ich glaube der Thread hat seinen Zweck. Nicht nur als Bronytreffpunkt sondern auch als "Aufklärungszentrale" für Hater und potenzielle Bronys!*


----------



## LiangZhou (21. August 2011)

Ponies <3

Ist das Logo vom OT das Imperiale Zeichen aus WH40k in der Pony Version?


----------



## Lakor (21. August 2011)

Ich begreife diesen Pony-Wahn leider auch nicht. Ich muss mir glaube ich auch mal diese Serie angucken.

Allerdings finde, zumindestes ich, (subjektive Meinung inc!) es irgendwie falsch einen Thread nur dafür zu öffnen. Ich mein, jeder der sich mal Spongebob angeguckt hat, (ich wiederhole, ich habe noch keinen 100 prozentigen Vergleich) wird merken, dass auch dieser Serie Witze enthält, welcher nicht nur für Kinder von 4-9 gedacht sind. Es wird denke ich mal kein riesiger Unterschied vom Punkt her sein, nur ist die Frage, ob dieses Forum dafür geeignet ist, oder ob man in ein Forum gehen sollte, welches sich auf Bronies "spezialisiert" hat.^^

Keine bösartige Kritik, nur eine relativ düstere Vorahnung.


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ganz ehrlich, zuerst, beschwert man sich in den anderen Threads "wääh da sind zu viele brony's hört auf damit wäääh wääh" und dann kommt ihr, und beschwert euch über einen eigenen Thread?


----------



## TheGui (21. August 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> oder ob man in ein Forum gehen sollte, welches sich auf Bronies "spezialisiert" hat.^^


das würde wenig sinn ergeben.
Ich will mit dem Thread Buffed Meber erreichen und diese Serie Menschen näher bringen die sie nicht kennen/verstehen.
Welchen Sinn hätte das in einem Forum wo eh schon jeder ein Brony ist? 

ausserdem gibt es hier nen WWF, Biker und sonst noch was für threads... Diese werden ja auch nicht geschlossen nur weil eigene Foren zu diesen Themen existieren.
Würde man so vorgehen wäre der Smaltalk Bereich ziemlich karg und auch den LoL Thread bräuchte keiner weil es ja memebase und failblog gibt!


----------



## s0re (21. August 2011)

Kann man die Serie denn nur im Internet schauen? Oder auf welchen Sendern?


----------



## skyline930 (21. August 2011)

Lasst die Leute doch. Vielleicht hören die Ponybildchen in anderen Threads auf, und die daraus resultierenden Flamewars auch.
Vor allem haben wir hier genug Threads zu allem möglichem, warum dann nicht auch dazu?


----------



## TheGui (21. August 2011)

s0re schrieb:


> Kann man die Serie denn nur im Internet schauen? Oder auf welchen Sendern?


auf youtube hab ich sie geschaut, aber so viel wie ich weis wurde da alles entfernt.
einfach mal "my little pony friendship is magic online" googeln und den ersten link nehmen

die ersten 2 Folgen sind nicht meine Favoriten aber sie sind ok.


----------



## DonSarcinella (21. August 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqgsXkmQ6ZI ? oO ich weiß nicht hab mir jetzt 10 min davon angeschaut aber ich verstehes ned und ich komm mir sehr komisch vor wenn ich sowas anschau. Aber wenns anderen spass macht


----------



## s0re (21. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> auf youtube hab ich sie geschaut, aber so viel wie ich weis wurde da alles entfernt.
> 
> Edith: (kp ob der link hier verboten ist xD)
> http://www.watchcart...magic-episode-1



Danke dir Werde mir mal ein paar anschauen, evt packt michs ja ;>


----------



## TheGui (21. August 2011)

DonSarcinella schrieb:


> ? oO ich weiß nicht hab mir jetzt 10 min davon angeschaut aber ich verstehes ned und ich komm mir sehr komisch vor wenn ich sowas anschau. Aber wenns anderen spass macht


Ich weis, die Serie ist halt komplett in Flash animiert.

 Wie gesagt die fanbase ist grandios, grad die remix und crossover Geschichten auf youtube sind super.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WiU9NC80v7w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eKugrT0R5ow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (21. August 2011)

Muhaha grad mal nachgeguckt und ich hab es gestern geschafft 21 Poste nacheinader zu machen bei dem in jedem ein Pony bild war 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (21. August 2011)

Es gibt übrigens eine myBuffed Gruppe zu MLP FiM


----------



## EspCap (21. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Muhaha grad mal nachgeguckt und ich hab es gestern geschafft 21 Poste nacheinader zu machen bei dem in jedem ein Pony bild war



Keine Kunst, du hast so ein Ding als Avatar


----------



## Konov (21. August 2011)

Sorry Leute, aber wenn ich das hier sehe, kann ichs echt nicht nachvollziehen, warum so ein Thread "gestattet" wird.
Ich will nicht der Buhmann sein, aber ich versteh nicht wo hier die Diskussionsgrundlage ist, außer Seitenweise Pony-Videos, Pony-Bilder und Pony-Geschichten zu posten.

Wenn man das damit vergleicht, was hier sonst für Threads veröffentlich wurden, die nach 5 Minuten wieder geschlossen wurden, weil ebenso keinerlei Diskussionsgrundlage vorhanden war, warum dann dieser hier?

Ich mein, sonst könnte man ja jetzt noch einen Thread über Power Rangers aufmachen, einen über Transformers und einen über Sailor Moon und einen über Dragon Balls. Und überall postet man dann entsprechendes Material.

Ist mir nicht ersichtlich, was das Ganze hier soll!


----------



## Kamsi (21. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IYFWwOeJCo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




My Little Pony jetzt fürs Iphone ^^


Ja das war nur Werbung für die Serie aber hat jemand schon nachgebaut nur das sein Iphone dann keine Garantie mehr hatte und das die hälfte der funktionen nicht mehr funktionierten ^^


----------



## Noxiel (21. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> [...]
> Ist mir nicht ersichtlich, was das Ganze hier soll!



Werden in diesem Bilder ausschließlich Bilder, Videos oder sonstige Memes zu My Little Pony gepostet, ohne das sich eine Debatte bzw. allgemeine Diskussion zur Serie entwickelt, wird dieser Thread auch recht bald geschlossen werden. 
Ansonsten gibt es keinen Grund einen solchen Thread nicht zu gestatten, wenn es darum geht sich über die Serie auszutauschen. 


Fazit:
Bilder/Video Spam = Thread zu


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2011)

Wenn wir hier nur Bilder posten würden, würd der Thread einer Seite ähneln, dessen Name nicht genannt werden darf. 

Lustig wäre es allemal.


----------



## Konov (21. August 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Werden in diesem Bilder ausschließlich Bilder, Videos oder sonstige Memes zu My Little Pony gepostet, ohne das sich eine Debatte bzw. allgemeine Diskussion zur Serie entwickelt, wird dieser Thread auch recht bald geschlossen werden.
> Ansonsten gibt es keinen Grund einen solchen Thread nicht zu gestatten, wenn es darum geht sich über die Serie auszutauschen.



Nunja und wozu eine allgemeine Diskussion über diese Serie führt, dürfte ja abzusehen sein.... siehe Nachtschwärmer und Lustige-Bilder Thread...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Nunja und wozu eine allgemeine Diskussion über diese Serie führt, dürfte ja abzusehen sein.... siehe Nachtschwärmer und Lustige-Bilder Thread...



Normal würde ich das jetzt mit ner MLB Meme kommentieren, aber ich lass es mal lieber.


----------



## Noxiel (21. August 2011)

@Konov
Der Nachtschwärmer ist nicht gerade repräsentativ wenn es um anspruchsvolle Gespräche geht. Und Humor ist Geschmackssache, weshalb der "Lustige Bilder"-Thread ebenfalls kaum als Beispiel herangezogen werden kann, weshalb das Offtopic dort nichts zu suchen hat und deshalb auch geahndet wird.


----------



## Konov (21. August 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> @Konov
> Der Nachtschwärmer ist nicht gerade repräsentativ wenn es um anspruchsvolle Gespräche geht. Und Humor ist Geschmackssache, weshalb der "Lustige Bilder"-Thread ebenfalls kaum als Beispiel herangezogen werden kann, weshalb das Offtopic dort nichts zu suchen hat und deshalb auch geahndet wird.



Mir gings nicht um den Anspruch sondern um die Möglichkeit eines Flamewar-Ausbruchs.


----------



## Noxiel (21. August 2011)

Was also dazu führt den Nachtschwärmer, den Lustige-Bilder und ähnliche Threads prophylaktisch zu schließen?


----------



## Asayur (21. August 2011)

Konov, lass ihnen doch den Thread, wenn er dich nicht interessiert, lass ihn für dich ruhen, ich bin mir sicher, Noxiel hat den Überblick darüber und wenn es dazu führt, dass in anderen Threads weniger von diesen Ponydingern vorkommen, sollten eigentlich alle zufrieden sein,
dies ist das Internet, jeder sollte eine Möglichkeit haben, gesittet (!) über seine Dinge zu diskutieren und manchmal, sollte man einfach mal die Augen zu machen, wenn es einen nicht interessiert.
Ich kann mit den Ponys auch nichts anfangen, aber dafür können andere nichts mit meinen Vorlieben anfangen und ich würde es auch sehr begrüßen, wenn ich einen Thread über etwas von mir mache und nicht gleich jemand kommt:
"Das geht doch nicht! Da gibts in anderen Foren Threads dafür!" Leute die in einem Forum schreiben, möchten sich mit den Leuten aus dieser Com verknüpfen, nicht auf andere Foren verwiesen werden, sonst gäbe es keine Offtopic oder zum Teil sogar
Spam Unterforen, man könnte auch sagen, beim "Was esst/trinkt/hört/spielt ihr gerade" wird auch selten Diskutiert und hauptsächlich nur kurz gepostet und es wären viele traurig, wenn diese Foren geschlossen würden!

Keep on rockin'

Greetz
Asa


----------



## TheGui (21. August 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Werden in diesem Bilder ausschließlich Bilder, Videos oder sonstige Memes zu My Little Pony gepostet, ohne das sich eine Debatte bzw. allgemeine Diskussion zur Serie entwickelt, wird dieser Thread auch recht bald geschlossen werden.
> Ansonsten gibt es keinen Grund einen solchen Thread nicht zu gestatten, wenn es darum geht sich über die Serie auszutauschen.
> 
> 
> ...



ich hab schon auf Seite 1 angefangen aufzuzeigen was an der Serie eigentlich dran ist. Wie ich schon erwähnt habe ist meine Hauptintention die "Aufklärung" und eventuelle Gewinnung von neuen Bornys!

Sobald ich Zeit habe werde ich meinen Startpost editieren und "Was ist FiM" zusammenfassen. 

Ich bin davon überzeugt das der Thread mehr wird als eine Bronyversion vom LoL Thread!


----------



## schneemaus (21. August 2011)

Also ich weigere mich ja immer noch, mich als Brony zu sehen, ich bin kein Bro!!!   

Aber ich hab vor ner Weile mal die ersten zwei Folgen geguckt und fand's nich so pralle, aber gestern noch bis Folge 7 geguckt und nu bin ich auch angesteckt. Wobei da bei mir ehrlicherweise auch der "OOOOOH wie niedlich"-Faktor mitspielt, ich bin halt ne Frau 

Ich persönlich finde ja, dass es keine Zeitvertreibungsmöglichkeit gibt, die mehr gute Laune bereitet, als sich Ponybilder anzugucken und dabei Nightcore zu hören. In diesem Sinne:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2011)

@schneemaus



> [font=Georgia, serif]22. Es gibt kein Gesetz, das es einer Frau verbietet ein Bro zu sein.[/font]



Steht im Bro-Kodex...


----------



## Kamsi (21. August 2011)

wo gibts den eingentlich die links zu den serien ?

youtube hat ja angefangen die episoden zu blocken weil hasbro/marcel sich beschwerte


----------



## schneemaus (21. August 2011)

Yeah! Dann bin ich wohl ein Bro 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hab übrigens noch ne Frage, vielleicht kennt sich ja jemand damit aus >_> Wenn ich beim Movie Maker n "Video" erstellen will und ein Gif einfüge, bewegt sich das ja nit... Weiß i-wer, wie ich das hinbekomme? Bezogen übrigens auf dieses Bildchen hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es hat also durchaus was mit Ponys zu tun, wie die Mitverfolger des gestrigen Nachtschwärmers sowieso wissen :>


----------



## Lari (21. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ist mir nicht ersichtlich, was das Ganze hier soll!



Small-Talk Forum. Hier brauchts keine Diskussionsgrundlage. Austauschen über diese komischen Ponies ist genauso gerechtfertigt wie alle anderen Hobby-Threads im Small-Talk Forum.


----------



## Noxiel (21. August 2011)

Einmal im Leben will ich einen Trend mitbegründen, bei Spongebob kam ich zu spät. Den Schwamm kennt heutzutage auch jeder, mal dahingestellt ob man ihn auch mag. 

Und MLP: FiM ist eben genauso eine Serie, die sich vordergründig nur an Kinder richtet, aber dabei genug Humor auch für Erwachsene bereithält um sich zum Kultprodukt zu entwickeln. Natürlich sind die Ponys Stereotypen, damit sich jedes Mädchen darin wiederfindet und im Laden durch die Eltern kaufen lassen wird, aber auch die Qualität der Serie - komplett in Flash animiert - ist besser als vieles, was sonst im Moment über die Bildschirme der Republik flimmert.

Und trotzdem Fluttershy, Pinky Pie, Rarity, Applejack, Rainbow Dash und Twilight Sparkle sind in ihren Charakterdesigns einfach toll. Nicht umsonst quillt das Internet mittlerweile von Memes über.


----------



## TheGui (21. August 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Natürlich sind die Ponys Stereotypen, damit sich jedes Mädchen darin wiederfindet



Naja... Bipolare Individuen bei dem jedes Pony eine komplett andere Persönlichkeit hat!

Das ist mit eine Qualität der Serie!

Die Hauptdarsteller beinhalten feminine, maskuline und androgyne Figuren! (wohl gemerkt nur die weiblichen Ponys)


----------



## Noxiel (21. August 2011)

Wir haben die moralische und ordnungsliebende Studentin, die überdrehte flippige Partymacherin, eine schüchterne und liebevolle Tierpflegerin, eine fleißige und familienbewußte Arbeiterin, eine burschikose Draufgängerin, die für Anerkennung so einiges tut und schlußendlich die penible und detailverliebte Schneiderin. 


In jedem Pony finden wir Charakterzüge mit denen sich heranwachsene Mädchen leichter identifizieren und daher lieber mögen. Das sagt aber noch nichts über die Vielschichtigkeit der Ponys aus bzw. wie genau die Charaktere ausgearbeitet sind.


----------



## Tikume (21. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Hab übrigens noch ne Frage, vielleicht kennt sich ja jemand damit aus >_> Wenn ich beim Movie Maker n "Video" erstellen will und ein Gif einfüge, bewegt sich das ja nit... Weiß i-wer, wie ich das hinbekomme?



Videobearbeitung nehmen die nicht unterstes Ende ist.


----------



## Manoroth (21. August 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Videobearbeitung nehmen die nicht unterstes Ende ist.



wie zu erwarten von dir xD

n hinweis der zwar inhaltlich total stimmig is aber vom nutzen her gleich null^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. August 2011)

Da es ja nicht um die Bilder, sondern die Serie an sich geht, müsste es eig hier rein, oder?
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/forum/249-musik-tv-und-kino/


----------



## Tikume (21. August 2011)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wie zu erwarten von dir xD
> 
> n hinweis der zwar inhaltlich total stimmig is aber vom nutzen her gleich null^^



Lieber Flamer, 
um zu beweisen dass Du mehr kannst erwarte ich jetzt aber dass Du ihm mitteilst wie er das mit Movie-Maker machen kann.
Ich bin sicher Du hast einen trick wie er dem Programm beibringen kann plötzlich mit animierten GIF's umumzugehen (was andere günstige Videoschnittsotware problemlos kann).

Ich freue mich auf deine produktive Antwort!


----------



## Konov (21. August 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Was also dazu führt den Nachtschwärmer, den Lustige-Bilder und ähnliche Threads prophylaktisch zu schließen?


 
 Nein, aber ich dachte du wüsstest noch, dass es da immer kurz davor war und sich die Moderation diesbezüglich beschwerte 

 Nun wird das ganze in einen extra Thread verfrachtet.
 Ich geh davon aus, dass es hier kaum besser werden wird.




Asayur schrieb:


> Konov, lass ihnen doch den Thread, wenn er dich nicht interessiert, lass ihn für dich ruhen, ich bin mir sicher, Noxiel hat den Überblick darüber und wenn es dazu führt, dass in anderen Threads weniger von diesen Ponydingern vorkommen, sollten eigentlich alle zufrieden sein,
> dies ist das Internet, jeder sollte eine Möglichkeit haben, gesittet (!) über seine Dinge zu diskutieren und manchmal, sollte man einfach mal die Augen zu machen, wenn es einen nicht interessiert.
> Ich kann mit den Ponys auch nichts anfangen, aber dafür können andere nichts mit meinen Vorlieben anfangen und ich würde es auch sehr begrüßen, wenn ich einen Thread über etwas von mir mache und nicht gleich jemand kommt:
> "Das geht doch nicht! Da gibts in anderen Foren Threads dafür!" Leute die in einem Forum schreiben, möchten sich mit den Leuten aus dieser Com verknüpfen, nicht auf andere Foren verwiesen werden, sonst gäbe es keine Offtopic oder zum Teil sogar
> Spam Unterforen, man könnte auch sagen, beim "Was esst/trinkt/hört/spielt ihr gerade" wird auch selten Diskutiert und hauptsächlich nur kurz gepostet und es wären viele traurig, wenn diese Foren geschlossen würden!


 
 Naja, an und für sich ignoriere ich das ja auch getrost.
 Aber wie wir alle wissen, ist bei den Ponys die versammelte Internet-Gemeinschaft sehr gespaltener Meinung. Das könnte man mit Politischen Diskussionen vergleichen, wo es immer absolute Verfechter bestimmter Positionen gibt.
 Ebenso wie bei der Stuttgart 21 Diskussion. Da prallten Wochenlang Pro und Kontra aufeinander bis irgendwann das Ding dicht war. (oder ist er offen geblieben?) Jedenfalls ist er in der Versenkung verschwunden.




Lari schrieb:


> Small-Talk Forum. *Hier brauchts keine Diskussionsgrundlage*. Austauschen über diese komischen Ponies ist genauso gerechtfertigt wie alle anderen Hobby-Threads im Small-Talk Forum.



Ist doch Unfug... wie oft haben die Mods einen Thread geschlossen und genau das war die Begründung?


Ich komme damit klar, den Thread zu ignorieren, aber ich kann die Daseinsberechtigung nicht ganz nachvollziehen. 
Insofern viel Spass mit den Ponys oder Bronys oder was auch immer... ^^ diesen lila Pferden da halt


----------



## TheGui (21. August 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wir haben die moralische und ordnungsliebende Studentin, die überdrehte flippige Partymacherin, eine schüchterne und liebevolle Tierpflegerin, eine fleißige und familienbewußte Arbeiterin, eine burschikose Draufgängerin, die für Anerkennung so einiges tut und schlußendlich die penible und detailverliebte Schneiderin.
> 
> 
> In jedem Pony finden wir Charakterzüge mit denen sich heranwachsene Mädchen leichter identifizieren und daher lieber mögen. Das sagt aber noch nichts über die Vielschichtigkeit der Ponys aus bzw. wie genau die Charaktere ausgearbeitet sind.



die moralische und ordnungsliebende Studentin
> Die einen kleinen Drachen als Hausdiener hält und enorme Probleme mit dem Selbstbewusstsein hat 

die überdrehte flippige Partymacherin
> Die Psychisch nicht sehr stabil und extrem abhängig von Aufmerksamkeit ist

eine schüchterne und liebevolle Tierpflegerin
> Die wenn sie von besagten Tieren abgewiesen wird zur wütenden Furie mutiert

eine fleißige und familienbewußte Arbeiterin
> Die extrem erfolgsorientiert ist und angebotene Hilfe als Zeichen für eigenes versagen versteht

 eine burschikose Draufgängerin
> Homosexuell

penible und detailverliebte Schneiderin
> Die es weis wie man JEDEN Mann um den Finger Wickelt bzw ausnutzt!


*Wollte damit nur die wunderbare zweite Seite der Medallie aufzeigen!*


----------



## Noxiel (21. August 2011)

Und inwieweit ändert das etwas an meiner Aussage, dass es Stereotypen sind? Im Gegenteil unterstreicht das eher noch den Qualitätsanspruch an MLP, da die Charaktere eben - sofern man sich etwas damit beschäftigt - mehr bieten als auf den ersten Blick vermuten lässt. Das mag aber für manches Kind zu schwer sein, weswegen die vordergründigen Eigenschaften identitätsstiftend sind.


----------



## TheGui (21. August 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und inwieweit ändert das etwas an meiner Aussage, dass es Stereotypen sind? *Im Gegenteil unterstreicht das eher noch den Qualitätsanspruch an MLP, da die Charaktere *eben - sofern man sich etwas damit beschäftigt - mehr bieten als auf den ersten Blick vermuten lässt. Das mag aber für manches Kind zu schwer sein, weswegen die vordergründigen Eigenschaften identitätsstiftend sind.


Das wollte ich damit auch aussagen.
aber auch die Bipolarität unterstreichen von der ich gesprochen habe!
und nein ich bestreite nicht das die Figuren, gerade wegen der Kinder, stereotyp dargestellt werden.

wollte nur zeigen wiviel mehr die Figuren auf dem zweiten Blick sind!


----------



## Zonalar (21. August 2011)

Kurze Frage: Warum hat es in dieser Serie keine männliche Hauptfigur? 
Ich weiss, es gibt ja noch Spike, den coolen Drachen. Aber der wird ja eher als Sklave behandelt. Ich fühle mich diskriminiert *.*

Bei guten Gründen lass ich ja meine Meinung ändern, aber bis dato sagt mir diese Serie unterbewusst: Weiblich>männlich


----------



## Noxiel (21. August 2011)

Hasbro hatte eine Serie für Mädchen im Sinn, da auch das entsprechende Merchandising auf diese Zielgruppe ausgelegt ist. 

Du fragst ja auch nicht warum es auf dem Damen WC kein Pissoir gibt, oder?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Warum hat es in dieser Serie keine männliche Hauptfigur?
> Ich weiss, es gibt ja noch Spike, den coolen Drachen. Aber der wird ja eher als Sklave behandelt. Ich fühle mich diskriminiert *.*
> 
> Bei guten Gründen lass ich ja meine Meinung ändern, aber bis dato sagt mir diese Serie unterbewusst: Weiblich>männlich



Ich schätze mal wegen der (vermeintlichen) Zielgruppe. Sollte ja eher kleinere Mädchen ansprechen, man sieht was daraus geworden ist.


----------



## TheGui (21. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Warum hat es in dieser Serie keine männliche Hauptfigur?
> Ich weiss, es gibt ja noch Spike, den coolen Drachen. Aber der wird ja eher als Sklave behandelt. Ich fühle mich diskriminiert *.*
> 
> Bei guten Gründen lass ich ja meine Meinung ändern, aber bis dato sagt mir diese Serie unterbewusst: Weiblich>männlich


wie Noxiel schon schrieb wegen Hasbro, aber glücklicherweise ist Lauren Faust die Verantwortliche und sie mochte die alte extrem stupide und eindimensionale Serie nicht!
Naja, im laufe der Serie gibt es nen par männliche Charaktere, auch wenn sie keine Hauptrolle übernehmen.

Wobei.. ich Aplejack und Rainbow Dash als männliche Hauptdarsteller sehe!

Ah, das hab ich vorher gesucht!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (21. August 2011)

Sh1k4r1, du hast dein Avatar geändert xD

Ich hab immer noch keine Ahnung, wie man mit GIF's umgehen muss. Kann mir wer helfen? Ich mécht diese kleinen niedlichen Ponies auch als Profilbild 

@Noxiel und sh1k4r1, ich geb euch Recht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2011)

Such dir einfach eins raus (Seiten sollten ja seit gestern bekannt sein  ) und kopiere den URL Link (rechtsklick auf die GIF und URL kopieren). Dann einfach in den EInstellungen hier bei Buffed den Link in die Zeile eingeben (unter der Kategorie Avatar) und feddisch.


----------



## tonygt (21. August 2011)

Hier nochmal ein paar geile Bilder die ich grad gefunden hab.
ENDLESS PONIES



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (21. August 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Da es ja nicht um die Bilder, sondern die Serie an sich geht, müsste es eig hier rein, oder?
> http://forum.buffed....ik-tv-und-kino/



/agreed


----------



## Zonalar (21. August 2011)

Ponies haben das Facepalming revolutioniert!
*auf meine Signatur schau*


----------



## TheGui (21. August 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> /agreed


Ok das ist aktzeptabel


----------



## schneemaus (21. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Wobei.. ich Aplejack und Rainbow Dash als männliche Hauptdarsteller sehe!



Also ich seh Rainbow Dash ja eher als Quotenlesbe an *hüstel* xD


Und was das mit den Gifs angeht.. Wenn's nicht geht, geht's halt nicht und ich begnüge mich mit nem Standbild. Hab mir halt nur gedacht, so n tanzendes Pony zu Nightcore wär toller ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2011)

SO, nun sind auch die Nörgler weg. TIME FOR MAAAGIC....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BTW: Neuen Avatar <3


----------



## Kamsi (21. August 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Hasbro hatte eine Serie für Mädchen im Sinn, da auch das entsprechende Merchandising auf diese Zielgruppe ausgelegt ist.
> 
> Du fragst ja auch nicht warum es auf dem Damen WC kein Pissoir gibt, oder?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die gibt es


----------



## Zonalar (21. August 2011)

Dein zweiter neuer Avatar?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dein zweiter neuer Avatar?



Jepp, iDash ist besser


----------



## Zonalar (21. August 2011)

Ich hab iShy als Hintergrundbild


----------



## Asayur (21. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja, an und für sich ignoriere ich das ja auch getrost.
> Aber wie wir alle wissen, ist bei den Ponys die versammelte Internet-Gemeinschaft sehr gespaltener Meinung. Das könnte man mit Politischen Diskussionen vergleichen, wo es immer absolute Verfechter bestimmter Positionen gibt.
> Ebenso wie bei der Stuttgart 21 Diskussion. Da prallten Wochenlang Pro und Kontra aufeinander bis irgendwann das Ding dicht war. (oder ist er offen geblieben?) Jedenfalls ist er in der Versenkung verschwunden.



Ja, aber solange du nicht in der Flamegemeinschaft dabei bist, soll es dich nicht kümmern, die Mods sind da, um für Ruhe zu sorgen und ich glaube der Thread hat mit Noxi eh schon einen Paten gefunden,
gut mir entzieht sich der Sinn der Flamerei sowieso voll und ganz, jedem das seine und eigentlich sind Politische und Religiöse Diskussionen Dinge, über die man Stundenlang gesittet plaudern kann, aber naja ^^


----------



## Zonalar (21. August 2011)

Wer ist euer lieblings-Pony?

Eindeutig




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (21. August 2011)

Ganz klar:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3


----------



## Noxiel (21. August 2011)

Ganz schwierig, ganz schwierig. 

Spontan würde ich mich zwar auch für Fluttershy entscheiden, aber Pinkie Pie hat auch ihre Momente in denen sie so einen raushaut, dass ich mir denke: "Coolest Pony ever".
Ich habe also zwei Lieblinge 

Das süßeste Pony aller Zeiten: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und daneben das schrulligste und verrückteste Pony aller Zeiten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (21. August 2011)

Wenn Youtube nu hinne macht, kann ich bald mein Pony-Bilder-Show-Nightcore-Video posten


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wenn Youtube nu hinne macht, kann ich bald mein Pony-Bilder-Show-Nightcore-Video posten




Awesome    

Ich find Fluttershy extreeeeeeeeeeeeeeem süß  Am coolsten is aber Rainbow Dash


----------



## orkman (21. August 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Lasst die Leute doch. Vielleicht hören die Ponybildchen in anderen Threads auf, und die daraus resultierenden Flamewars auch.
> Vor allem haben wir hier genug Threads zu allem möglichem, warum dann nicht auch dazu?



dann bitte ich auch um einen meme thread ... ich kann diese bilder auch net im "welche bilder bringen euch zum lachen thread "ausstehen ... also muss ich da jetzt nen flamekrieg anfangen ? ... meme is einfach nur beschissen ... noch nie ueber son bild geschmunzelt ... geschweige denn gelacht


----------



## Zonalar (21. August 2011)

Portal und Ponies!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Epic Brohoof für Noxiel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Sollen wir jetzt eigendlich das Posten von Ponybildern im "Welche Bilder bringen euch zum lachen?"-Thread unterlassen, und sie ausschliesslich hier posten, oder ist das immer noch "erlaubt"?
Wollt einfach hier zuerst nachfragen, bevor ich ein Flamewar lostrete mit einem Ponypic


----------



## schneemaus (21. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Awesome
> 
> Ich find Fluttershy extreeeeeeeeeeeeeeem süß  Am coolsten is aber Rainbow Dash



Ja, süß find ich Fluttershy auch... Aber Rainbow Dash ist einfach... Rainbow Dash! 


Übrigens:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=71Axi79xyE4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Übrigens mag ich nicht nur Züge, sondern auch Kommis 

So in ner halben Stunde is das nächste online... Hab Gefallen gefunden ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> dann bitte ich auch um einen meme thread ... ich kann diese bilder auch net im "welche bilder bringen euch zum lachen thread "ausstehen ... also muss ich da jetzt nen flamekrieg anfangen ? ... meme is einfach nur beschissen ... noch nie ueber son bild geschmunzelt ... geschweige denn gelacht



Der Thread ist doch noch nicht mal im Smalltalk Forum, also warum regst du dich auf ? Im Musik+Tv und Kino Forum ist doch eh fast nie was los, also stört der hier doch nicht.

@schneemaus

Supi, mir gefällt aber dein Titanic Remix besser.  Kann auch sein, weil ich das Original von Danza Kudoro abgrundtief hasse.


----------



## schneemaus (21. August 2011)

Danke Danke ^^ Ich überlege grad, was ich jetzt nehmen soll... Hab das Video schon in Mache, aber noch keinen Song fertig o.O


----------



## Zonalar (21. August 2011)

nimm stereo love!


----------



## tonygt (21. August 2011)

Best Pony ever: Fluttershy




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (21. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Edit: Sollen wir jetzt eigendlich das Posten von Ponybildern im "Welche Bilder bringen euch zum lachen?"-Thread unterlassen, und sie ausschliesslich hier posten, oder ist das immer noch "erlaubt"?
> Wollt einfach hier zuerst nachfragen, bevor ich ein Flamewar lostrete mit einem Ponypic


Wenn ihr ein Bild findet, über das ihr wirklich lachen könnt, dann darf das auch weiterhin in den Lustige Bilder Thread. Vermeidet aber Pony Bilder als Antworten auf Beiträge von anderen Usern, wenn die abfällig über MLP reden.


----------



## TheGui (21. August 2011)

Sorry Buffed lag.

Ich nutz mal den unbeabsichtigten Doppelpost um euch ne Seite mit einer unendlichen fülle an Fanfictions vorzustellen
http://www.equestriadaily.com/

!!!Vorsicht es gibt auch härtere die Richtung Fallout und Saw gehen!!!
 Darunter auch das bekannte "Cupcakes"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (21. August 2011)

Will nur wissen ob noch jemand Gänsehaut und feuchte Augen beim obersten Video bekommen hat.

*wer die Episode "cutie mark chronicles" kennt wird weinen vor Epicnes!*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-hojHpRDUTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Tallent und FiM machen eine grandiose Mischung!*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xqlpHa0pk8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Ich würds kaufen!*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CSlnZxvi37s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*
*


----------



## schneemaus (21. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> nimm stereo love!



Erstmal nehm ich Club Bizarre. Wenn du mir jetz noch erzählst, von wem das is, nehm ich das als nächstes ^^


----------



## DonSarcinella (21. August 2011)

xD Gut das ich mir das zweimal angeschaut hab ^.^ Bin glaub auch zum fan mutiert. So weiter folgen gucken muss...


----------



## Kamsi (21. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Erstmal nehm ich Club Bizarre. Wenn du mir jetz noch erzählst, von wem das is, nehm ich das als nächstes ^^



Brookly Bounce


----------



## schneemaus (21. August 2011)

Danke Kamsi, dass Club Bizarre von Brooklyn Bounce is, weiß ich ^^ Ich meinte dieses Stereo Love x)


----------



## TheGui (21. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Danke Kamsi, dass Club Bizarre von Brooklyn Bounce is, weiß ich ^^ Ich meinte dieses Stereo Love x)


[font="arial, sans-serif"]Edward Maya ft. Vika Jigulina
[/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, sans-serif"]kannst ja die "lahme" Partyszene aus der letzten Episode für nutzen, aber die ist glaub zu schnell.[/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"]passen würden auch Spikes "Rarity Visionen"[/font]


----------



## orkman (21. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Der Thread ist doch noch nicht mal im Smalltalk Forum, also warum regst du dich auf ? Im Musik+Tv und Kino Forum ist doch eh fast nie was los, also stört der hier doch nicht.



der thread stoert mich keines falls .. nur stoert es mich dass die pony liebhaber und die bilder aus dem "welche bilder bringen euch zum lachen thread" so vertrieben werden und die unlustigen beknackten dummen meme bilder dort noch weiterlaufen ... dann moechte ich auch nen extra thread fuer die meme bilder damit ich die da auch nicht mehr ertragen muss ...


----------



## Zonalar (21. August 2011)

das war doch edward maya, oder?


----------



## tonygt (21. August 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> der thread stoert mich keines falls .. nur stoert es mich dass die pony liebhaber und die bilder aus dem "welche bilder bringen euch zum lachen thread" so vertrieben werden und die unlustigen beknackten dummen meme bilder dort noch weiterlaufen ... dann moechte ich auch nen extra thread fuer die meme bilder damit ich die da auch nicht mehr ertragen muss ...



Glaub mir wenn ich wieder Pony Bilder finde die lustig sind poste ich sie auf jeden fall im Bilder Thread. ^^


----------



## schneemaus (21. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> [font="arial, sans-serif"]Edward Maya ft. Vika Jigulina
> [/font]
> [font="arial, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, sans-serif"]kannst ja die "lahme" Partyszene aus der letzten Episode für nutzen, aber die ist glaub zu schnell.[/font]
> [font="arial, sans-serif"]passen würden auch Spikes "Rarity Visionen"[/font]



Dangö, nehm ich x)

Was das Video angeht, weiß ich schon, was ich nehmen werde ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> der thread stoert mich keines falls .. nur stoert es mich dass die pony liebhaber und die bilder aus dem "welche bilder bringen euch zum lachen thread" so vertrieben werden und die unlustigen beknackten dummen meme bilder dort noch weiterlaufen ... dann moechte ich auch nen extra thread fuer die meme bilder damit ich die da auch nicht mehr ertragen muss ...



Es geht hier aber nicht um Bilder posten, und das hat Noxiel auch schon gesagt. Hier wird diskutiert, informiert und bei den einen oder anderen Sachen (z.B. Fanfic oder erstellen von Videos) geholfen. Und wenn man dann mal EIN passendes Bild hat, ist das vollkommen in Ordnung.


----------



## TheGui (21. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> *wer die Episode "cutie mark chronicles" kennt wird weinen vor Epicnes!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich quote mich nicht gerne, aber ich mag es nicht wenn sowas wunderbar episches unbeachtet bleibt!


----------



## Kamsi (21. August 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> der thread stoert mich keines falls .. nur stoert es mich dass die pony liebhaber und die bilder aus dem "welche bilder bringen euch zum lachen thread" so vertrieben werden und die unlustigen beknackten dummen meme bilder dort noch weiterlaufen ... dann moechte ich auch nen extra thread fuer die meme bilder damit ich die da auch nicht mehr ertragen muss ...



Das hier ist halt die schutzzone wo alle mlp:fim fans vor den pony rassisten sicher sind


----------



## tonygt (21. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Es geht hier aber nicht um Bilder posten, und das hat Noxiel auch schon gesagt. Hier wird diskutiert, informiert und bei den einen oder anderen Sachen (z.B. Fanfic oder erstellen von Videos) geholfen. Und wenn man dann mal EIN passendes Bild hat, ist das vollkommen in Ordnung.



Nicht explizit aber es geht ja um alles was mit FIM zu tun hat und da gehören auch Bilder dazu ^^

@The Gui ganz vergessen^^. Ist total episches Video


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Nicht explizit aber es geht ja um alles was mit FIM zu tun hat und da gehören auch Bilder dazu ^^



Ja, aber sowas wie gestern im Nachtschwärmer Thread sollte hier nicht vorkommen...  So war das gemeint. Dann ist der Thread schnell zu. Das will KEINER !11111111 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (21. August 2011)

Sagt ihr eigentlich im echten Leben auch ständig "episch" oder "epic" ..? 

BTT: Kennt ihr eine Seite wo man sich Pony-Folgen in deutsch anschauen kann? Gibt's die Serie überhaupt schon in deutsch?


----------



## EspCap (21. August 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> unlustigen beknackten dummen meme bilder



Wenn du Memes nicht lustig findest, was machst du im Internet?


----------



## schneemaus (21. August 2011)

Das nächste Ponyvideo!!! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pqaf8r6lbpQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das kann ich wenigstens auch mit meinem verstauchten Handgelenk anfangen :/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Das nächste Ponyvideo!!!
> 
> [awesome]






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich abonniere dich noch


----------



## TheGui (21. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Das nächste Ponyvideo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Das kann ich wenigstens auch mit meinem verstauchten Handgelenk anfangen :/



nicht schlecht für die Anfänge! Gleich mal nen Daumen hoch reinhauen.

Aber ich muss trotzdem an Fluterguy denken und da passt die liebliche Stimme nicht xD
an die Brony newcomer.. das ist *Original*!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2TkOfhCK4Zo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Noxiel (21. August 2011)

Seph018 schrieb:


> BTT: Kennt ihr eine Seite wo man sich Pony-Folgen in deutsch anschauen kann? Gibt's die Serie überhaupt schon in deutsch?



Nein, MLP wurde bisher noch nicht ins Deutsche übersetzt und wenn du ein wirklicher Fan bist, dann schaust du Englisch. Die Serie ist für Kinder konzipiert also ist das Englisch auch leicht verständlich (abgesehen von AJs Südstaatendialekt), ich kann dir nur empfehlen die Folgen auf Englisch anzuschauen, auf Deutsch wird viel vom Charme verloren gehen. 


Es gibt aber schon einen Fandub zum Intro und garnicht mal schlecht. ^^
http://youtu.be/6BG3kR-wVMw


----------



## TheGui (21. August 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Es gibt aber schon einen Fandub zum Intro und garnicht mal schlecht. ^^
> http://youtu.be/6BG3kR-wVMw



wow, das ist 100% so viel besser als das kommende zeuch im deutschen TV!


----------



## Zonalar (21. August 2011)

Dieses epic rainboom video ist EPIC! Hatte richtig Gänsehaut. Aber für die Träne hat es nicht gereicht


----------



## schneemaus (21. August 2011)

Falls jemand Lust hätte, das zu synchronisieren.. Ich würde mich freiwillig für Rainbow Dash oder Applejack anbieten


----------



## TheGui (21. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dieses epic rainboom video ist EPIC! Hatte richtig Gänsehaut. Aber für die Träne hat es nicht gereicht


Kommt noch! die beiden Episoden kennst du?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2011)

Ich fang jetzt auch an mit den MLB FiM Movies


----------



## schneemaus (21. August 2011)

Soooooo - Das letzte für heute:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qF64B4O1bPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWW SCHNEEMAUS DAS IST ZU AWESOME *______________________*


----------



## schneemaus (21. August 2011)

Dankeschön x) Freut mich, dass es dir gefällt ^^


----------



## Zonalar (21. August 2011)

TheGui: Ich hab heute die letzte Ponysode angeschaut. Jetzt bin ich inside!


----------



## TheGui (21. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> TheGui: Ich hab heute die letzte Ponysode angeschaut. Jetzt bin ich inside!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DLTZctTG6cE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




BTW, ich hab Pinkie am liebsten... nicht einfach weil sie verrückt ist, sondern weil ihr die Gesetze der Physik vollkommen egal sind!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=80TFWUj-Ckk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





@ Schneemaus, ich finde es Schade das die Musik die du verwendest nix mit der Serie zu tun hat, so kann man sie nicht für ne Playlist nutzen.
Du musst ja keine eigenen Remixes nutzen, es gibt ja unendlich viele die sehr gut und hochwertig sind!
das hier z,B.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JgBwOILNCxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*PS:* http://ponify.me/


----------



## Zonalar (21. August 2011)

(Bild link is broken :/)
TheGui, du bist awesome 

Hier nochmal ein Pic, um die Awesomeness von Fluttershy und Pinkie Pie zu unterstreichen:
(Bild link is broken <.<)


----------



## TheGui (21. August 2011)

Falls ich für den geschmack der Mods zu viele Bilder/Videos nutze... das liegt daran das ich der Ansicht bin das im Internet Bilder mehr sagen als jeglicher Text!
Trotzdem versuche ich noch an einer Konversation teilzunehmen oder zumindest noch was Sinnvolles dazuzuschreiben, bitte folgt diesem beispiel.
Der thread soll nicht zum Medienspammen verkommen!

Es ist auch super das Schneemaus sich mit ihren Videos einbringt und gleich am ersten tag für interaktives Treiben sorgt!

PS: hast du gewusst das Pinkie und Flutershy die selbe Synchrosprecherin haben?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2011)

Die...erste...Folge...ist...einfach...nur...WUNDERSCHÖN *o*


----------



## Zonalar (21. August 2011)

So würd ich mir ein MlP FiM-Anime vorstellen:


(Bild link broken <.>)


Was fürn wunderschöner Anblick...


----------



## Noxiel (21. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Falls ich für den geschmack der Mods zu viele Bilder/Videos nutze... das liegt daran das ich der Ansicht bin das im Internet Bilder mehr sagen als jeglicher Text!
> Trotzdem versuche ich noch an einer Konversation teilzunehmen oder zumindest noch was Sinnvolles dazuzuschreiben, bitte folgt diesem beispiel.
> Der thread soll nicht zum Medienspammen verkommen!



Dann versuch wenigstens nicht die größten Bilder unverändert zu posten. Bilder in Plakatgröße sind visuell doch etwas schwerer zu verarbeiten. 500x500px tut es doch auch meist schon. 




TheGui schrieb:


> PS: hast du gewusst das Pinkie und Flutershy die selbe Synchrosprecherin haben?


Du meinst genauso wie bei Rainbow Dash und Appeljack?    
Ashleigh Ball leiht diesen Ponies nämlich ihre Stimme. --> kleines Interview


----------



## TheGui (21. August 2011)

*Ich hätte ja lieber nen Crossover!*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*




Noxiel schrieb:


> Dann versuch wenigstens nicht die größten Bilder unverändert zu posten. Bilder in Plakatgröße sind visuell doch etwas schwerer zu verarbeiten. 500x500px tut es doch auch meist schon.


Dem würde ich gern nachkommen wen ich wüste wie man die Bilder im Threadeditor verkleinert.

hab es kleiner nicht gefunden, deshalb MEGABILDER im spoiler


Spoiler



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (21. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> @ Schneemaus, ich finde es Schade das die Musik die du verwendest nix mit der Serie zu tun hat, so kann man sie nicht für ne Playlist nutzen.
> Du musst ja keine eigenen Remixes nutzen, es gibt ja unendlich viele die sehr gut und hochwertig sind!
> das hier z,B.



Also... Dann... The best Party... Als Nightcore-Lied!!! Find übrigens, dass das Video perfekt zum Songtempo passt 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4DInRheCyq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich bin ja dafür, dass wir alle mitmachen ^^



Edit: Ich hab einen Youtube-Abonnenten!!!!!! :O Wenn ich mal berühmt bin, bekommt Reflox höchstpersönlich ein Meet&Greet mit mir


----------



## TheGui (21. August 2011)

süßes Video!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Edit: Ich hab einen Youtube-Abonnenten!!!!!! :O Wenn ich mal berühmt bin, bekommt Reflox höchstpersönlich ein Meet&Greet mit mir



Ich hoffe dein 2ter bekommt auch eins xP


----------



## schneemaus (21. August 2011)

Aber ja doch... Wenn ich berühmt bin, kriegen von mir aus auch die ersten 5 oder 10 eins... Betonung auf WENN ich berühmt bin


----------



## TheGui (21. August 2011)

Ein gelöstes Geheimnis!
Die Oma heißt von Geburt an Granny Smith!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (21. August 2011)

Wo hab ich das BIld schon gesehen...


----------



## TheGui (21. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wo hab ich das BIld schon gesehen...



keine ahnung, habs vor tagen meinem Profil hinzugefügt aber auf Memebase ist es noch nicht aufgetaucht.


----------



## tonygt (21. August 2011)

DOch ist vom Cheezburger Network also Indirekt von Memebase steht ja Icanhazcheezburger drunter


----------



## TheGui (22. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> DOch ist vom Cheezburger Network also Indirekt von Memebase steht ja Icanhazcheezburger drunter



wenn man was in sein Album hochläd, wird der Slogan draufgebapt.

diese spezielle Komposition ist von mir.


----------



## schneemaus (22. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r-zF50fxRJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



It's done x)


----------



## TheGui (22. August 2011)

verweist du eigentlich auf den Remix den du verwendest? 
wäre nicht nur angemessen sondern auch einen Tick professioneller... und du willst ja berühmt werden : )
btw finde ich es gut das du nen Erkennungsmerkmal zu beginn deiner clips einbaust!
naja zum clip kann ich nur sagen das ich kein Fan vom Sparta remix bin, aber ne tanzende Luna ist immer toll!



Oh man... WIESO schaue ich mir sowas vorm schlafen gehen an?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jNhEyJvXT8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (22. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> So würd ich mir ein MlP FiM-Anime vorstellen:


und so würde es bewegt und mit Ton aussehen >_<





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bv-RszSOlTY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iw4XWpgx5YM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WiU9NC80v7w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




!WARNUNG!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2h7gpwXJhKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich bin vor lachen fasst vom Stuhl gekippt...


----------



## LeWhopper (22. August 2011)

NerfNow erlaubt aus irgendeinem Grund nicht die weiterleitung von Bildern.
Naja so musste ich es speichern und woanders hochladen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyrador (22. August 2011)

Applejack ist eindeutig unterpräsent in diesem wunderbaren Thread!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (22. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Hast gleich erst mal Like auf Youtube von mir gekommen gefällt mir sau gut ^^.
Mit deiner Erlaubnis würde ich die mal aufm Pony Board posten.


----------



## schneemaus (22. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> verweist du eigentlich auf den Remix den du verwendest?
> wäre nicht nur angemessen sondern auch einen Tick professioneller... und du willst ja berühmt werden : )
> btw finde ich es gut das du nen Erkennungsmerkmal zu beginn deiner clips einbaust!
> naja zum clip kann ich nur sagen das ich kein Fan vom Sparta remix bin, aber ne tanzende Luna ist immer toll!



Die stehen in der Description vom Video, sogar mit Link. Hab sogar den Titanic-Remix auf YT nochmal rausgesucht, den ich seit Ewigkeiten hab...
Was heißt "berühmt werden"  Wenn's ein paar Leuten gefällt, freu ich mich, das is alles x)



tonygt schrieb:


> Hast gleich erst mal Like auf Youtube von mir gekommen gefällt mir sau gut ^^.
> Mit deiner Erlaubnis würde ich die mal aufm Pony Board posten.



Dankeschön ^^
Klar, gerne, nur zu. Je mehr, desto besser ^^


----------



## TheGui (22. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Die stehen in der Description vom Video, sogar mit Link. Hab sogar den Titanic-Remix auf YT nochmal rausgesucht, den ich seit Ewigkeiten hab...
> Was heißt "berühmt werden"  Wenn's ein paar Leuten gefällt, freu ich mich, das is alles x)


super ^^, meine das es gestern noch nicht stand, weshalb ich ja erst geschrieben hab was ich oben geschrieben hab.

was auch immer, lasst die ponification weitergehen!


----------



## tonygt (22. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> super ^^, meine das es gestern noch nicht stand, weshalb ich ja erst geschrieben hab was ich oben geschrieben hab.
> 
> was auch immer, lasst die ponification weitergehen!



TheGui was hast du eigentlich für ein Profil Bild irgenwie sieht das für mich aus wie Pinkie Pie mit nem Blauen Auge ^^


----------



## TheGui (22. August 2011)

kp woher ich das hab, aber es fesselt mich jedes mal O_O, glaub aber nicht das es nen blaues Auge ist.


Spoiler weil groß.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (22. August 2011)

Wenn wir schon mal grad bei Pony Musik sind ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8lpqTZdSOU8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wbiUIVuAL0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



[media]http://ponyboard.de/...ic.php?f=8&t=13[/media]





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cTGnmlHBFbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KSm91XN1QNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Onicon (22. August 2011)

Soviele Ponys o.O


----------



## schneemaus (22. August 2011)

Onicon schrieb:


> Soviele Ponys o.O



Das ist ja auch der Pony-Thread... Was bitte erwartest du? oO


----------



## LeWhopper (22. August 2011)

Das mit dem Termina Field hab ich mir schon oft angehört. Das ist echt super gemacht.


----------



## Zonalar (22. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> verweist du eigentlich auf den Remix den du verwendest?
> wäre nicht nur angemessen sondern auch einen Tick professioneller... und du willst ja berühmt werden : )
> btw finde ich es gut das du nen Erkennungsmerkmal zu beginn deiner clips einbaust!
> naja zum clip kann ich nur sagen das ich kein Fan vom Sparta remix bin, aber ne tanzende Luna ist immer toll!
> ...



o.O Willst du das mein Herz stehen bleibt? Das ist so furchtbar brutal und grauenhaft...


----------



## Onicon (22. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch der Pony-Thread... Was bitte erwartest du? oO



Ist mir schon klar, aber wenn du dir alle Bilder in einem ansiehst, wird dir ein bischen komisch im Kopf


----------



## TheGui (22. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> o.O Willst du das mein Herz stehen bleibt? Das ist so furchtbar brutal und grauenhaft...



Rate mal welche Nummer als nächstes dran ist!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (22. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Hast gleich erst mal Like auf Youtube von mir gekommen gefällt mir sau gut ^^.
> Mit deiner Erlaubnis würde ich die mal aufm Pony Board posten.



Magst du mir auch noch verraten, auf welchem Pony Board?


----------



## TheGui (22. August 2011)

das ding board heist http://www.ponyboard.de/ ... zumindest glaube ich das dieses gemeint ist.


----------



## Zonalar (22. August 2011)

ICh kann es nicht glauben o.O
Seite 8 beim Brownyhof und kein Nyan-Cat feat. Rainbow Dash!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yLIT6cEksqY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



boah den find ich besonders gut 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NG8V_rs6e7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (22. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> das ding board heist http://www.ponyboard.de/ ... zumindest glaube ich das dieses gemeint ist.



Jo da habs ich gepostet. Les da hin und wieder die Art und Video Seiten. Mag sonst das Forum nicht so wirklich ^^


----------



## Zonalar (22. August 2011)

"Es ist Zeit Ärsche zu treten und Kaugummi zu kauen.
Und ich hab kein Kaugummi mehr!"
(broken links everywhere!)




Edit: Noch mehr awesomeness 
(noch mehr broken links)​


----------



## bkeleanor (23. August 2011)

There is just one thing to say!

get grown up!


----------



## TheGui (23. August 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> There is just one thing to say!
> 
> get grown up!



And get a cutie mark : )


----------



## Deanne (23. August 2011)

Ihr Mitläufer! Ich fand MLP schon cool, lange bevor ihr damit angefangen habt. Sogar schon vor 20 Jahren!


----------



## TheGui (23. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ihr Mitläufer! Ich fand MLP schon cool, lange bevor ihr damit angefangen habt. Sogar schon vor 20 Jahren!


von dem gruseligen G1-3 Zeug will ich mich distanzieren!


----------



## Zonalar (23. August 2011)

Gibt es eigendlich ein Interview mit der Erfinderin vom "MlP FiM"? Und wenn ja, her damit 


Edit: Hier noch ein Bild von unser aller Liebling 
doppeledit: BIld is weg.. 



Ich bekomme langsam wieder Lust, selber den Graphit-stift zu schwingen  mal schauen, ob ich mich vielleicht zu ein paar Bildchen aufraffen kann


----------



## TheGui (23. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigendlich ein Interview mit der Erfinderin vom "MlP FiM"? Und wenn ja, her damit


Komisches Bild von Pinkie das du da gepostet hast





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9kpgWJjSpto

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (23. August 2011)

lustich


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (24. August 2011)

^ Pinkie... ist einfach nur Pinkie 


is das der christopher street day?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (24. August 2011)

Ich würd meine Hand nicht dafür ins Feuer legen, aber es sieht mir danach aus, ja. Rainbow Dash <3


----------



## Noxiel (24. August 2011)

Season 2 100% Confirmed for September 17!
http://www.nickandmore.com/2011/08/22/the-hub-updates-my-little-pony-family-game-night-haunting-hour-2nd-seasons-game-of-life-scrabble-showdown-premieres/


----------



## Ramizini (24. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Jo da habs ich gepostet. Les da hin und wieder die Art und Video Seiten. Mag sonst das Forum nicht so wirklich ^^



Dann bin ich mal so frech und frage was daran nicht gefällt. Stehe dort in Verbindung mit dem Admin, wenn du also Vorschläge oder Wünsche dafür hast, immer her damit!

Und: Warum merk ich erst jetzt, dass es hier nen Pony-Thread gibt? oO Gleich mal in die Favoriten schieben.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> There is just one thing to say!
> 
> get grown up!



STFU is the thing... mein Gott, hast jetzt extra den Thread gesucht und dir die mühe gemacht, wat reinzuschreiben ?


----------



## tonygt (24. August 2011)

Ramizini schrieb:


> Dann bin ich mal so frech und frage was daran nicht gefällt. Stehe dort in Verbindung mit dem Admin, wenn du also Vorschläge oder Wünsche dafür hast, immer her damit!
> 
> Und: Warum merk ich erst jetzt, dass es hier nen Pony-Thread gibt? oO Gleich mal in die Favoriten schieben.



Mir gefällt es einfach nicht so. Ich finde so wie das Forum aufgebaut ist, nicht wirklich ansprechend, für mich und kriege irgendwie keinen Anschluss sobald ich mal in Offtopic oder ähnliches rein komme merk ich realtiv schnell, dass das geschrieben mit gar nicht taugt und ich kein Intresse habe mich an dem Topic zu beteiligen. Finds ganz Praktisch um Videos, Art und Comics zu finden. Gibt einfach Foren die mir gefallen und Foren die mir gefallen ich mag das Gamestar Forum z.b. auch gar nicht.

@Noviel WTF Season 2 wie geil ist das denn . Mal gucken ob sie da mehr auf memes eingehen xD *freu*


----------



## TheGui (24. August 2011)

Ich hoffe ja auf mehr Luna, Derpy und Dr. Hoof...

BTW: kurzer Schock Moment! (auch wenn es alte News sind)
http://www.equestria...working-on.html


----------



## tonygt (24. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja auf mehr Luna, Derpy und Dr. Hoof...
> 
> BTW: kurzer Schock Moment! (auch wenn es alte News sind)
> http://www.equestria...working-on.html



Wenn das stimmt darf man gespannt sein, wahrscheinlich wird es eine große Enttäuschung


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jaja, Haters gonna Hate ^^


----------



## tonygt (25. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Jaja, Haters gonna Hate ^^



Ab jetzt wird jeder Hater Reportet so einfach ist das ^^
Gleiches recht für alle.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. August 2011)

Ich hätte gestern echt abgehen können, da wär mir dann auch ein Ban schnurz egal gewesen. Auch wenn Benji ein wenig übertrieben hat, sich so über kleine Pferdchen aufzuregen ist Kindergarten, nicht mehr nicht weniger.


----------



## Kamsi (25. August 2011)

auch wenn das gestern zynismus im nachtschwärmer tread war auf die reaktion des mods hat er es ohne es zu wollen einen präzendensfall geschaffen 

also wie tonygt schrieb müssen wir uns nur absprechen und wir kriegen die strichmännchen comics aka rage schund auch aus den forum raus so wie die pony hater ihren ersten erfolg hatten mit dem kriegsopfern im nachtschwärmer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (25. August 2011)

Nur mag ich die Rages Comics auch  Mir gehen eher die Hater aufn Piss die unberechtigt erwirken das jemand gebannt wird.


----------



## Noxiel (25. August 2011)

@Kamsi
Ich habe deine Beleidigung entfernt. Hier wird niemand als Geschwür - auch nicht indirekt - bezeichnet. Nochmal so ein Ding und du hast einen Tag Forenpause.


@Alle
Da bekommt ihr extra einen eigenen Pony Thread und ihr habt trotzdem nichts Besseres zu tun, als den anderen User mit dem übermäßigen Spammen der Ponies auf den Sack zu gehen? Ist das wirklich euer Ernst? Und ich spreche bewußt alle Bronies an. Es hat nichts mit Solidarität zu tun sich für einen User einzusetzen, der sich provokant und bewußt über die Ermahnung eines Mods hinweggesetzt hat, um dann zu argumentieren, dass der Spam von gestern im Nachtschwärmer nur für einzelne User störend war, und damit völlig legitim sei. 

Und erzähl' mir keiner, die Bilder wären "nur" passende Antworten auf die Beiträge gewesen. Die Provokation von Benji und Konsorten ist einem direkt ins Gesicht gesprungen.

Ich bin echt sauer auf Euch.


----------



## Kamsi (25. August 2011)

entweder frisst das board postings oder ka 

hier stand mal ein post wo ich meinte das wir erstmal die hater wegmachen müssen bevor ponys und ragedings wieder friedlich zusammeleben können

board hat nicht schnell geupdatet ^^

@noxiel 

ich habe keinen bestimmten user angesprochen aber wenn ich editiert werde und Carcharoth leuten mit Zitat "Maulsperre" im nachtschwärmer drohen darf wo ist dann schon wieder die gerechtigkeit ?


Alle sind gleich - nur manche sind gleicher


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. August 2011)

Ich sag dazu nichts mehr, das ist alles lächerlich... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h7PGKcikaGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Let the Pony speak


----------



## TheGui (25. August 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich bin echt sauer auf Euch.



Wieso zum henker hast du mein peace corpse Poster und die bitte das in diesem thread niemand gehatet werden soll gelöscht?

wenn es keine im buffed forum übliche Willkür gewesen ist, dann klär mich bitte auf was ich in dem Post falsch gemacht hab O_o


----------



## Noxiel (25. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Wieso zum henker hast du mein peace corpse Poster und die bitte das in diesem thread niemand gehatet werden soll gelöscht?
> 
> wenn es keine im buffed forum übliche Willkür gewesen ist, dann klär mich bitte auf was ich in dem Post falsch gemacht hab O_o



Weil es eine Antwort auf Kamsis Beitrag war, denn ich ebenfalls gelöscht habe und der nach Löschung ohne Bezug dagestanden hätte. Das hier niemand beleidigt wird, direkt oder indirekt gibt schon die Netiquette her, dafür braucht es kein Bild. Und die daraus resultierende Diskussion ob Kamsi mit seinem Beitrag Recht hat ist hier ebenso nicht zielführend, weshalb ich also Beides entfernt habe. Ihr müsst in diesem Fall mit der Entscheidung im Nachtschwärmer leben. Mal ein Pony im Nachtschwärmer ist völlig OK, aber wie so oft reicht man einzelnen Usern die Hand und sie greifen den ganzen Arm. Das kann nicht sein.


----------



## TheGui (25. August 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Weil es eine Antwort auf Kamsis Beitrag war, denn ich ebenfalls gelöscht habe und der nach Löschung ohne Bezug dagestanden hätte. Das hier niemand beleidigt wird, direkt oder indirekt gibt schon die Netiquette her, dafür braucht es kein Bild. Und die daraus resultierende Diskussion ob Kamsi mit seinem Beitrag Recht hat ist hier ebenso nicht zielführend, weshalb ich also Beides entfernt habe. Ihr müsst in diesem Fall mit der Entscheidung im Nachtschwärmer leben. Mal ein Pony im Nachtschwärmer ist völlig OK, aber wie so oft reicht man einzelnen Usern die Hand und sie greifen den ganzen Arm. Das kann nicht sein.



da ich selten im Nachtschwärmer unterwegs bin, was war den da los das es solche wellen schlägt?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. August 2011)

Trotz Ermahnung eines Mods haben wohl manche "provozierende" Pony-Bilder (was an sich schon komisch ist, ich meine es sind kleine Pferdchen...) gepostet und dafür ne Zitat "Maulsperre" bekommen.


----------



## Noxiel (25. August 2011)

Kannst du nachlesen, ist erst gestern Abend passiert.




Edit:
Bitte Leute, stellt Euch nicht an. Nicht das Pony auf dem Bild an sich war provozierend, sondern das anhaltende Posten dieser Bilder um den Gegenüber zu reizen und zu ärgern.


----------



## tonygt (25. August 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Kannst du nachlesen, ist erst gestern Abend passiert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay dann interpretiere ich das so, dass es erlaubt ist Bilder im Nachtschwärmer zu Posten, solang es nicht zu viele sind und gehe auch davon aus, dass das für alle Bilder gillt.


----------



## Kamsi (25. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Selbstgebastelt mit Windows Paint ^^ 





Soll jetzt keine kritik an die moderation sein sondern ist nur etwas selbstgebasteltes ^^


----------



## StarBlight (25. August 2011)

ich oute mich dann auch mal als Brony 
Haben bei uns im Forum einen kleinen MLP-Bereich und unsere Partnerseite ist Bronies.de ^^
Die Serie ist verdammt unterhaltsam und ich freue mich jetzt schon auf Staffel 2.
Bin auch mal auf die deutsche Synchro gespannt. Nächsten Monat ist es ja soweit.


----------



## TheGui (25. August 2011)

Wer Wege zur Rache sucht ist in meinen Augen kein Brony!

Die andere Backe hinzuhallten ist sicherlich NICHT im Sinne des Sache... aber Rachegedanken sind es genauso wenig!

Finde das Bild was Tonygt gepostet hat ziemlich gut!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (26. August 2011)

Hallo Ponies 

Jetzt bleibt mal schön cool. Was gestern passiert war, war eine Überdosis Ponies und jetzt im Nachhinein sehe ich, wie ich dort ausgerastet bin mit Pics 
Nach der Warnung vom Carch hätt ichs sein lassen sollen, aber es hat mir so in den Fingern gejuckt  Nun, ich hab die Konsequensen gespürt und das ist auch gut so.

An alle Brownies:
Danke für eure Unterstützung und dafür, dass ihr alles gesagt habt, was ich sagen wollte, aber nicht mehr konnte. Ihr seid echt magic.
Aber jetzt werden wir alle 20% cooler, okay? Ich habe als Konsequenz Razyl auf die Ignore-liste gesetzt. Ich bin selber der Meinung, dass er von alle Usern am meisten provoziert und "irgendwie" ungeschoren davon kommt (aus meiner subjektiven Sicht).

@Noxiel
Sorry, ich war ein schlechter Brownie  Kannst du mir verzeihen?
(insert "feel bad Pony" here)

BTT: ich hab hier einen genialen Beat für euch 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oVn_f0AYXdM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zonalar (26. August 2011)

Ramizini schrieb:


> Dann bin ich mal so frech und frage was daran nicht gefällt. Stehe dort in Verbindung mit dem Admin, wenn du also Vorschläge oder Wünsche dafür hast, immer her damit!
> 
> Und: Warum merk ich erst jetzt, dass es hier nen Pony-Thread gibt? oO Gleich mal in die Favoriten schieben.



Mir gefällt das Forum nur insofern, als Sammelpunkt jeglicher Ponybilder! Und dafür ist er auch. Aber bitte verwendet Stylesheets... so sieht es einfach aus wie irgendein Troll-forum, von denen es ja schon viele gibt. Macht das Forum ein bisschen Benutzerfreundlicher


----------



## Ramizini (26. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das Forum nur insofern, als Sammelpunkt jeglicher Ponybilder! Und dafür ist er auch. Aber bitte verwendet Stylesheets... so sieht es einfach aus wie irgendein Troll-forum, von denen es ja schon viele gibt. Macht das Forum ein bisschen Benutzerfreundlicher



Werd ich so weitergeben, ob da auch was draus wird kann ich nicht hundertprozentig sagen. Aber ich denke unser Admin wird es sich durch den Kopf gehen lassen.


----------



## Zonalar (26. August 2011)

Ich merke gerade, wenn ich Bilder direkt aus Ponychan hier poste, verschwinden sie nach ein paar tagen. Deswegen empfehle ich, die dateien  runter und wieder hochzuladen. Danke


----------



## TheGui (26. August 2011)

btt: Techno Viking approves!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vcjso2HmQqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-KKJygIvUQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QKeMCXKSk5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Firun (26. August 2011)

Käpt&#8217;n schrieb:


> Könnt ihr euch Pony..


Ehm du siehst schon in welchem Thread du bist oder? 

Einfach nicht hier reinschauen wenn einem das Thema nicht passt  und fertig, ausserdem haben wir keine Post Pflicht hier im Forum..  

PS: Flame und Reaktionen darauf entfernt


----------



## TheGui (26. August 2011)

Ich liebe die FiM Fanbase... Ob Musik, Kunst oder Sony Vegas. So viele Talente können nicht falsch liegen was den Wert der Show betrifft!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (26. August 2011)

photoshop ?

sieht so real aus der boden


----------



## tonygt (26. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich merke gerade, wenn ich Bilder direkt aus Ponychan hier poste, verschwinden sie nach ein paar tagen. Deswegen empfehle ich, die dateien runter und wieder hochzuladen. Danke



Hmm versteh die logik dahinter nicht ich Poste 4 Bilder vom besagter Seite und es werden 3 gelöscht aber das 4te bleibt obwohl der Name der seite auch in dem Link vorkommt und keins der Bilder war jetzt besonders auffälig oder ähnliches.


----------



## Kamsi (26. August 2011)

ich denk mal eher das hat mit dem deep linking zu tuen ^^ das da nen script automatisch die links wechselt - wegen zu hohen serverkosten


----------



## tonygt (26. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ich denk mal eher das hat mit dem deep linking zu tuen ^^ das da nen script automatisch die links wechselt - wegen zu hohen serverkosten



Ich denk eher mal das es damit zusammenhängt das Ponychan so ähnlich heisst wie die andere Seite mit der 4.


----------



## TheGui (26. August 2011)

Kleine signatur auswahl



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (27. August 2011)

Oke... Warnung: nicht Lauren Faustifiziert
http://www.hasbro.com/mylittlepony/en_US/play/details.cfm?guid=1ff13b50-19b9-f369-1006-8c5c12f9b58f

trotzdem



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Oke... Warnung: nicht Lauren Faustifiziert
> http://www.hasbro.co...06-8c5c12f9b58f
> 
> trotzdem



Wäre lustiger, wenn die Fragen nicht so offensichtlich wären. Als wirklicher Brony kann man natürlich bei jeder Frage erahnen, um welches Pony es geht. 

Naja, bei mir kam...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




...raus


----------



## TheGui (27. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wäre lustiger, wenn die Fragen nicht so offensichtlich wären. Als wirklicher Brony kann man natürlich bei jeder Frage erahnen, um welches Pony es geht.
> 
> Naja, bei mir kam...
> 
> ...



hab ja vorgewarnt das diese Spielerei für Grundschüler ist ^_^


----------



## LeWhopper (29. August 2011)

Falls ihr ein paar neue Desktophintergründe braucht 

Siehe Anhang.


----------



## TheGui (29. August 2011)

Für die meisten nix neues... aber 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (30. August 2011)

yay, ich bin Applejack 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (31. August 2011)

Hier nochmal nen paar Bilder von Luna finds schade das sie nur so kurz vorkam. Luna gehört mit zu meinem Lieblings Ponies ^^. Deswegen jetzt auch Luna Sig 
Achtung sehr viele Bilder im Spoiler ^^


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




FUCk es gibt einfach zu viele zu geile Luna Bilder am liebsten würde ich sie alle Posten 
Zeigt mir mal wieder wie Qualitativ hochwertig die Fanbase ist, mehr Bilder von Luna gibts scheinbar hier Luna Republic aber ich weiß nicht ob da die guten dabei sind habs nur mal eben überflogen 
Jetzt erst mal meinen Ikea schrank aufbauen und danach einen coolen Spruch von FIM für meine Kühlschrank suchen oder erstellen


----------



## LeWhopper (3. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das viertletzte mit dem Mond und das letzte würde ich tragen. 

Keine Ahnung von welchen Ponys die sind aber von der Farbkombination sehen die echt gut aus.


----------



## TheGui (3. September 2011)

das mit dem Mond ist Luna, das letzte könnte spike sein, wär es Derpys müßten da Seifenblasen zu sehen sein


----------



## tonygt (3. September 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> das mit dem Mond ist Luna, das letzte könnte spike sein, wär es Derpys müßten da Seifenblasen zu sehen sein



Is wahrscheinlich Spike weil Derpy kann es net sein weil Derpy Flügel hat und da keine drauf sind und auf dem oben drüber welchen drauf sind mit der Farb Combi Grau, Gelb was Derpy entspricht ^^. 
Schade das hier nur selten Leute über den Thread stoßen, weil er ja in ein Forum verbannt wurde wo niemand reingguckt. Ärgert mich immer noch das beim Brony Hof einer schreibt, "Öh das ist doch ne Serie die gehört hier nicht ins Smalltalk Forum", wobei es hier drin ja fast mehr um die Fanbase als um die Serie FIM geht. Während Pokemon was für mich mal sowas von nicht Smalltalk ist einfach bleiben darf. Mods sind sich scheinbar auch nicht einig.


----------



## LeWhopper (3. September 2011)

Luna hab ich direkt nach dem Posten in der Signatur über mir gesehen 

Aber danke für die Hinweise


----------



## Zonalar (6. September 2011)

Ja es ist schade dass sich hier nicht so viele Leute verlaufen. Aber lass den Kopf nicht hängen 
Ich liege im Moment krank im Bett mit meinem Notebook aufm Bauch. Hab ne Mittelohrenzündung gekriegt  
Ich wäre herzlichst erfreut pber ein paar Bildeer die mich ein wenig aufmuntern^^


----------



## Kyrador (7. September 2011)

Blizzard scheint die Bronies zu lieber oder zu hassen... wie man es sieht. Zumindest wenn man dem Datamining aus der aktuellen D3-Beta glauben darf 

*Secret Level - The Pinnacle of Ponies*
Don't forget that this is only datamining, not confirmed info. 
 Originally Posted by *MMO-Champion*
Battle For Ponies
The battle for ponies is about to begin.
The Pinnacle of Ponies Event
Ponies_HopePrison - Hope's Prison
PoniesPurificationTimer - Purification Timer
Bridle_Ponies - Bridle
*Rewards*
Quest_Act4_PoniessFall_MonkReward - Magic Fist Weapon
Quest_Act4_PoniessFall_DHReward - Magic Hand Crossbow
Quest_Act4_PoniessFall_BarbReward - Magic Weapon
Quest_Act4_PoniessFall_WDReward - Ceremonial Dagger
Quest_Act4_PoniessFall_WizReward - Magic Wand
*Bosses?*
TentacleHorse - Rainbow Western
Unique_TentacleHorse_A - Midnight Sparkle
TentacleHorse_B_Unique - Nightmarity
Unique_TentacleHorse_A - Nightmare is Magic
Unique_TentacleHorse_B - Generosity in Death


----------



## TheGui (7. September 2011)

Blizzard lässt nix aus! Ob man gegen ein Einhorn das Regenbögen aus dem Allerwertesten feuert kämpfen muss?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (7. September 2011)

Danke ihr musikalischen Bronys da draussen!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b7RVSbhffl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=inlhwCRS4fQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=quMysrE3ZVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b-8oF4FPSQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H91QXNr41FM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LeWhopper (7. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kmYUAKO9TqY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




------------------------------------------------------

Ihr wollt die? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier habt ihr Sie.
http://steveholtvstheuniverse.tumblr.com/post/5461175417/i-promise-to-no-longer-spam-you-guys-with-any-more

(Für Windows und Mac )


----------



## TheGui (7. September 2011)

Instandsmyle 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JjBjtktLT9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (11. September 2011)

mal drüber nachgedacht ob my little pony nicht auf 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unsichtbares_rosafarbenes_Einhorn

basiert ?


----------



## Arosk (12. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. September 2011)

http://www.geekkeller.3dsupply.de/products/new/

Da gibt es Merch... 

Das Major League - Pony schaut cool aus ^^


----------



## TheGui (12. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> mal drüber nachgedacht ob my little pony nicht auf
> 
> http://de.wikipedia....arbenes_Einhorn
> 
> basiert ?



oh je, da ist ein glaubenskrieg mit dem fliegenden spaghetimonster vorprogramiert!


----------



## Kamsi (13. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (17. September 2011)

Ich hab ein Video gefunden, wo My little Pony und die Fanbase Wissenschaftlich analysiert wird von "Know your meme" 

Brohoof!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=olLDrvc1qt4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (17. September 2011)

Sollte man als guter Brony schon kennen 
Ich bin mal gespannt wie die 2te Staffel wird erste Spoiler sind ja schon veröffentlicht und ich fand sie genial.


----------



## TheGui (17. September 2011)

hm. auf youtube haben sich über 3 Mio die erste Episode angeschaut... bis Episode 15 sind dann wohl nur leider 1Mio geblieben.

immerhin 1/3 der Neugierigen konnten erfolgreich missioniert werden!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BTW: Rule 34 detected bei min 2.09!


----------



## TheGui (17. September 2011)

<3 ...Pinkie will never feel the pain!

Das Internet enttäuscht einen NIE!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Do4-jfVMTm8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



BTW: Diese Figur ist doch ne Anspielung auf den Meistertroll Q! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tReXtRiW7dI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (17. September 2011)

Old School Ponies 

EPIC


----------



## TheGui (17. September 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Old School Ponies
> 
> EPIC


[font="arial, sans-serif"]das video ist cool, ich dachte G1-2 war krank... aber G3+ ist ja... omg... keine Worte![/font]

[font="arial, sans-serif"][/font]Hier... für alle die die letzten 2 Min der Retrospective aus dem Kopf haben wollen!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kJ2f_RkyIMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[font="arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]


----------



## tonygt (18. September 2011)

So war das halt früher mit den Zeichentrick Serien ^^. Die kam ja wenn mich nicht alles täuscht um 1985(ich meine er sagte das auch im Video), was ja noch vor meiner Zeit war. Das für die heutige Zeit alles etwas Strange wirkt, ist klar zum einen, weil die Art und Weise wie man Sendungen macht, sich komplett verändert hat und damals trotz alledem noch deutlich andere Vorstellungen, zu bestimmen Themen als Heute geherrscht haben, denn das ganze ist ja schon fast mehr als 20 Jahre her


----------



## TheGui (18. September 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Andere Vorstellungen, zu bestimmen Themen als Heute geherrscht haben, denn das ganze ist ja schon fast mehr als 20 Jahre her


ich weis, hab die 90er noch bewusst wahrgenommen (Jahrgang 87), wen ich heute überlege was ich damals an Quark angeschaut habe xD

ich bin froh das Faust G4 erschaffen hat! Aber man darf nicht vergessen das es G4 ohne G1-2 nie gegeben hätte da faust selbst mit den Ponys aufgewachsen ist! ...G3 dagegen ist exestensunwürdig


----------



## Kamsi (18. September 2011)

das matrix pony ist ja mal genial ^^

bzw mal vergleich ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QP_rIAkb_v8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



My little Pony 80er Jahre

harmonischer sound und alle ponys sehen gleich aus und klischeehaft ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QmJvHILyeOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



My little pony 00er Jahre

Ponys wurden erwachsener und realistischer gezeichnet und das intro bekam rocksound


----------



## TheGui (18. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> My little pony 00er Jahre


Oktober 2010 sind nicht mehr die 00er Jahre!

BTW.. vergesst nicht das Hasbro auch für Transformers verantwortlich ist  und die haben sich auch ziemlich weiterentwickelt!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5SQeKG5EmwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (18. September 2011)

okay inzwischen haben wir die 10er ^^ weil ja 2011 ^^


----------



## TheGui (18. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> okay inzwischen haben wir die 10er ^^ weil ja 2011 ^^



2010 waren auch schon die 10er da es wie ich denke in 10 Jahrespaketen gezählt wird. 00-09 (10 Jahre), 10-19, 20-29 ec pp


----------



## Kamsi (18. September 2011)

Das Jahr des Ponys


----------



## tonygt (18. September 2011)

Weiß eigentlich jemand wann genau jetzt die 2te Season startet?


----------



## TheGui (18. September 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich jemand wann genau jetzt die 2te Season startet?



gestern...

erste Episode is auf Youtube!
http://www.equestriadaily.com/2011/09/season-2-episode-1-return-of-harmony.html


----------



## Kamsi (18. September 2011)

gibts eingentlich mlp-fim schon wo zum runterladen mit englischen oder deutschen untertitel ?

am pc ist es das so unbequem zum schauen


----------



## TheGui (18. September 2011)

keine Ahnung, aber dafür weis ich jetzt wo Equestria liegt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (18. September 2011)

Kate Perry hat ihren Song California Girls von mlp:fim geklaut

hier der vergleich





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZyUDW2q_BGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (18. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Kate Perry hat ihren Song California Girls von mlp:fim geklaut
> 
> hier der vergleich
> 
> ...



war letzteres nicht ersteres?


----------



## TheGui (20. September 2011)

omg epic!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iYoGVCjhDJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (20. September 2011)

nick jr hat die rechte an mlp:fim gekauft und straht sie jetzt auf deutsch aus

http://www.youtube.com/user/freundschaftistmagie#p/a/u/1/20CgM27q1kk


----------



## TheGui (20. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> nick jr hat die rechte an mlp:fim gekauft und straht sie jetzt auf deutsch aus
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...u/1/20CgM27q1kk



auf deutsch klingt alles gleich 20% uncooler...


----------



## Kamsi (20. September 2011)

das wirkt nur weil man das englische zuerst gehört hat


----------



## TheGui (20. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> das wirkt nur weil man das englische zuerst gehört hat



...nein


----------



## Kamsi (20. September 2011)

also klingt für dich alles besser nur weil es eine sprache ist die nicht deine muttersprache ist ?


----------



## TheGui (20. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> also klingt für dich alles besser nur weil es eine sprache ist die nicht deine muttersprache ist ?


nein... es klingt besser weil es das original ist, mit besseren und besser gewählten Synchronsprechern... und mit Wortwitzen und Texten die auf die Originalsprache zugeschnitten sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (20. September 2011)

Ich bitte darum, hier im Forum die zweite Saison noch nicht zu spoilern  Ich möchte mich zuerst mental darauf Vorbereiten, bevor ich mir die Episoden anschaue.
Vielen Dank^^

btw. Ich hab sie endlich gefunden! Die wunderbaren Songs von PinkiePieSwear! Gott wie ich sie <3 !





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DfeIuNhBUt4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZQYqPo4NDXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=viTkj0eu-fk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uZ_7xq1TIW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (20. September 2011)

Du wirst solang du dich Ansatzweise nach FIM umschaust und auf entsprechenden Seiten unterwegs bist, nicht dafür drücken können etwas über die neue Serie zu erfahren und da die zweite Staffel grad das Thema in der Fanbase ist, können wir dich nicht davor bewahren zu Spoilern. Da 90% von dem was derzeit an Bildern oder Videos oder sonstigem aktuell, ist mit der zweiten Staffel zu tun und wir sonst hier nichts hätten worüber wir reden könnten.


----------



## TheGui (20. September 2011)

was bitte musst du dich drauf vorbereiten.. . es ist eh erst 1 Episode raus!

btw, thx hab das Flutershy video noch nicht in der version gekannt!


----------



## Zonalar (21. September 2011)

Hallo liebe Bronies! 
Ich habe mir meine ganz eigene Playlist erstellt mit all meinen Ponymusic-Favoriten. 
Das erspart mir das ständige durchklicken durch all die guten Music-videos bei YP 


My little Pony: Music is Magic, Best of Bronies!

Falls euer Favorit fehlt, meldet euch und ich füge sie bei


----------



## TheGui (21. September 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> My little Pony: Music is Magic, Best of Bronies!
> 
> Falls euer Favorit fehlt, meldet euch und ich füge sie bei


thx
kenne das meiste schon aber wtf, Pony SWAG wie episch ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p1HZp4ClFXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amraam (21. September 2011)

ich hab mir mal ein parr folgen angesehen ...

Sind recht witzig 

Die Programierer/Desingner/Zeichner haben sich wirklich viel mühe gegeben.

Z.b. Ist ein ponny mal in ohnmacht gefallen -> Fuss/Huf zuckt.

z.b. 2) Das Ponny erschreckt sich -> pupillen werden auf einmal ganz klein.


----------



## TheGui (21. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (21. September 2011)

Hast du schon das Graue Pony bemerkt, dass immer schielt?  
Und in der ersten Episode sieht man Luna in der gigantischen Sanduhr widerspiegeln 

Die Serie hat soviel Liebe zur Detail! <3


----------



## TheGui (21. September 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hast du schon das Graue Pony bemerkt, dass immer schielt?



Das ist eine der grandiosen Qualitäten der Serie!

Aus einem von den Fans bemerkten und lieb gewonnenen Animationsfehler wurde eine echte Figur innerhalb der Serie 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amraam (21. September 2011)

Celestia@twilight "/w RUN!!!"

Das war ... lustig


----------



## TheGui (21. September 2011)

btw, jemand ne Ahnung wo man nen aktuelles Bild von Andrea Libman findet? (Synchronstimme von Pinkie/Flutershy)

Würde gerne wissen wer die menschen sind die den Figuren die Seele einhauchen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amraam (21. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Benji9 schrieb:


> Hast du schon das Graue Pony bemerkt, dass immer schielt?
> Und in der ersten Episode sieht man Luna in der gigantischen Sanduhr widerspiegeln
> 
> Die Serie hat soviel Liebe zur Detail! <3



nein, das graue ponny hab ich bisher nicht bemerkt :/

Aber das die Desingner selbst spielgelungen einbauen, die eigentlich im "Detail" untergehen würden...

Diese serie muss entweder viel "Manpower" oder "Rechenpower" gekostet haben ...

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=AaGanqBi14Y

19:43 ,- 19:45 beste Scene ever 

"RUN!"

Wo bleibt eigentlich Luna :/

apropos:

Twilight ist ja "Dämmerung"
Die "Parteien" sind ja Nacht(luna) und Tag (Celestia)


----------



## TheGui (21. September 2011)

Amraam schrieb:


> Twilight ist ja "Dämmerung"
> Die "Parteien" sind ja Nacht(luna) und Tag (Celestia)



Mindblow...! hab das so noch garnicht gesehen O_o

liegt wohl daran das Luna nur 2 Episoden lang zu sehen ist xD

wobei Twilight, Zwielicht bedeutet, kommt aber aufs selbe raus.


----------



## Zonalar (22. September 2011)

Ich werde mir heute mal Zeit nehmen und all meine Beiträge überarbeiten, wo die eingefügten Bilder nicht mehr angezeigt werden  Damit der Bronyhof auch zum durchlesen noch ansprechend ist, und nciht di ganze Zeit irgendwelche content fehlt.


----------



## TheGui (22. September 2011)

sowas macht nur die beste fandom!

BTW, darauf habe ich gewartet!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amraam (22. September 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Mindblow...! hab das so noch garnicht gesehen O_o
> 
> liegt wohl daran das Luna nur 2 Episoden lang zu sehen ist xD
> 
> wobei Twilight, Zwielicht bedeutet, kommt aber aufs selbe raus.



http://www.dict.cc/?s=D%C3%A4mmerung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

twilight158*Dämmerung* {f}



sach ich doch 

Nightfall, währe zwar ein toller name gewesen, aber nur "einseitig" (tag -> nacht)


----------



## TheGui (22. September 2011)

Amraam schrieb:


> http://www.dict.cc/?s=D%C3%A4mmerung
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 cool es beudetet auch zwielicht!

http://www.dict.cc/?s=zwielicht


----------



## Amraam (22. September 2011)

mir gings nur darum, das meine übersetzung nicht falsch war 

ich vermisse bei den folgen irgendwie die "laufende handlung" (auser bei den "Blank-flanks"-folgen  )....

kann sein, das ich da durch "The witcher" oder "Die scheibenwelt-Romane" etwas verwöhnt bin (Die folgen sind nicht voneinander abgetrennt).


----------



## TheGui (22. September 2011)

FiM hat keine Lineare Handlung, Ist so beabsichtigt.


----------



## Amraam (23. September 2011)

doch , in manchen folgen schon
GGG (die Gala halt
In einer folge wird der erhalt der karten erzählt, in der Anderen wird erzählt was auf dieser Gala geschiet.

Jede dieser Geschichten ist in sich abgeschlossen, man braucht nicht beide, aber dennoch bauen sie aufeinander auf, und erzählen somit eine rahmenhandlung.

Ich mag diese art von "fraktalen" rahmenhandlungen


----------



## Zonalar (23. September 2011)

Der Pinkie-Marsch!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6LfrnlVj40o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Edit: OH NOES! Dr. Whoof hat in der einen Episode Flügel, und in der anderen keine! :O
Dass muss ich gleich nachprüfen.


----------



## TheGui (23. September 2011)

weh the eff.... das war intensiv!

und das mit Dr. Whoofs stimmt. Derpy war glaub auch nicht von Anfang an ein Pegasus!


----------



## TheGui (24. September 2011)

Episode 2 auf Youtube! und vollgepackt mit Memesteilvorlagen und Anspielungen!

Hub..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (24. September 2011)

Ich glaube ich warte bis mehr Episoden verfügbar sind, dann mache ich wieder einen Pony Abend mit Chips und Cola.


----------



## TheGui (24. September 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich warte bis mehr Episoden verfügbar sind, dann mache ich wieder einen Pony Abend mit Chips und Cola.



warte nicht zu lange, sonst bekommst zu viel gespoilert!

btw, WTF wie Episch! O_o

http://www.equestria...rscream-at.html


----------



## Noxiel (24. September 2011)

Ich meide ganz einfach die gefährlichen Orte. Im Rest des Forums ist die Gefahr gespoilert zu werden, wesentlich geringer.


----------



## TheGui (24. September 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich meide ganz einfach die gefährlichen Orte. Im Rest des Forums ist die Gefahr gespoilert zu werden, wesentlich geringer.


nimm dich in acht vor dem LoL Thread!

btw:
ich editiere meine posts zu oft, deshalb ein dreistes erneutes verlinken von diesem epischen *KAMPF *zwischen Dash und Starscream!
http://www.screwatta...vs-rainbow-dash


----------



## Kamsi (25. September 2011)

mal die ersten 3 folgen gsehen - war ganz niedlich und witzig


----------



## Zonalar (26. September 2011)

gratuliere Kamsi  
Ich hoffe du schaust dir auch noch die anderen Folgen an. ^.^

Ich habe euch ein paar Brony-Geschichten mitgebracht 

Ich schaue oft Streams von anderen, wenn sie Starcraft-II zocken. Und immer wenn ich "Shoutout to all Ponies! Brohoof*" schreibe, bekomme ich mindestens ein Brohoof zurück  Fast in jedem stream, den ich geschaut hatte, war mindestens 1 Brony drinne, der mir entgegenkam 
Kennt ihr White-ra? Das ist ein berühmter Protoss-Spieler, der sc-1+2 kennt wie seine Westentasche und viele Turniere gewonnen hat ^.^ Nachdem er fertig gestreamt hat, chattete er noch mit den Leuten in seinem Chat. Und ich fragte ihn, ob er 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=viTkj0eu-fk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 abspielen kann.
Er hat es getan und es bis zum ende durchgeschaut! IM STREAM  wo etwa 5000 Leute zugeschaut haben. Das war so geil! 

Ich habe gestern mal League of Legends gezoggt mit jemandem, mit dem ich etwa 9 Monate nix mehr gezoggt habe. Auf jeden Fall lud er mich in seine Gruppe ein, wo 3 weitere Fremde waren. Wir waren im Teamspeak3 auch noch drinne. Da poste ich während der Warteschlange im Ts3 ein Musicvideo von PinkiePieSwear 
Wisst ihr was passiert ist? 3 Fragten sich, fürn komisches zeugs das ist. EINER hat gesagt "Yay so geil! Endlich ein Kumpane mit denen ich mich über ponies unterhalten kann! "
Jetzt ist er in meiner Gruppe: "Bronies" 
Sein nahme war Stahlhelm in LoL 

Hach... mein Herz wird ganz warm wenn ich sehe, wie Bronies das Internet dominieren! *brohoof*


----------



## Kamsi (26. September 2011)

atm bei folge 5 fertig mal schauen wann die neuen deutschen rauskommen 

fluttershy und rainbow dash sind bis jetzt meine lieblingschar


----------



## TheGui (26. September 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hach... mein Herz wird ganz warm wenn ich sehe, wie Bronies das Internet dominieren! *brohoof*



so viel luck habe ich nicht... kein schwein mit dem ich im RL oder ingame zu tun habe kann was mit FiM anfangen...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. September 2011)

OHHHHH MYYY FUUUUUCKING GOOOOOOOOOOD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nicht gut gemacht ich weiß, aber ich freu mich grad so hart dadrüber


----------



## TheGui (26. September 2011)

das war 2 wochen lang mein weckton vom handy... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xqlpHa0pk8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zonalar (27. September 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Episode 2 auf Youtube! und vollgepackt mit Memesteilvorlagen und Anspielungen!
> 
> Hub..
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xBHGnD_1XXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amraam (27. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rwp60eYuie0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





TheGui schrieb:


> das war 2 wochen lang mein weckton vom handy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich versteh nicht, warum die da den "komedy" preis bekammen :S

1) Die kostüme warn toll 
2) Der Hintergrund passend düster 
3) der sound gut




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5BseyCNMQBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
okey, der auftritt hätte "etwas" besser laufen können, trozdehm hatten die zumindest den 1st price in musik bekommen sollen :S

Auch Party with Pinkie http://www.youtube.c...feature=related


:/ wtf: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=EarosODAeoY


----------



## TheGui (27. September 2011)

sweetie belle hätte singen müssen, dann hätten sie den Musikpreis gewonnen! und die alten dinger sind echt gruselig!

BTW .. ich verstehe kein Wort ABEER WEN JUCKTS!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WcpeVg7yMv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




OH gott ich hab das Bedürfnis die Serie auf Französisch anzuschauen... FAUST WAS HAST DU NUR GETAN





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5GFeQHG_Y2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amraam (27. September 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> sweetie belle hätte singen müssen, dann hätten sie den Musikpreis gewonnen! und die alten dinger sind echt gruselig!



naja, ich fand das komischerweise so gut, wie die eben gesungen haben, es war "passend"...

und die kostüme, auch recht passend. (in die Richtung "kiss", Rammstein und co.)


----------



## TheGui (27. September 2011)

Amraam schrieb:


> naja, ich fand das komischerweise so gut, wie die eben gesungen haben, es war "passend"...
> 
> und die kostüme, auch recht passend. (in die Richtung "kiss", Rammstein und co.)



trotzdem singt scootalo scheiße ^^

btw... Ponys ÜBERAL Ponys!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aYAGB11YrSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DonSarcinella (27. September 2011)

Wo findet ihr die neuen Episoden aus der 2ten season ich hab nur die ersten zwei gefunden und gesehn  ich brauch mehr kann mir einer plx weiter helfen?


----------



## TheGui (28. September 2011)

es gibt erst 2 Episoden der 2 Staffel.

hier kannste dich informieren, sind auch immer die ersten Youtubelinks in den news drin.
http://www.equestriadaily.com/2011/02/story-cupcakes.html


----------



## DonSarcinella (28. September 2011)

Vielen dank mist erst am 15ten warum lassen die einen so lange warten >.< ist ja nicht zum ausshalten


----------



## Zonalar (28. September 2011)

Lach nicht! 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PLjpTtxH4Jo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: Ich hab mir gerade eine Ladung Ponies injiziert... fühl mich schlecht, nein.... ich fühl mich gut... *wankt*... muss mich hinsetzen... und nochmal anschauen...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ag2mFpS4IEg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Doppeledit: Ihr müsst mehr Ponies posten! Schon mein zweiter Edit  Hier habt ihr mehr epic Music :3




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eo8awujLA1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (28. September 2011)

Bläh.. scheiß GEMA.. kann das zwiete net gucken

das erste hab ich aber schon ne ganze weile aufm handy >_<


----------



## Kamsi (28. September 2011)

https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/stealthy/

falls du firefox hast damit kannste das umgehen


----------



## LeWhopper (28. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MmOOELz87Rg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Keine Kommentare dazu. Ihr könnt euch die selber ausdenken xD


----------



## Amraam (28. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hBYGTEj7s0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



auch ne ne gute mucke 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T-IIkHvYBFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (29. September 2011)

brewfest pony ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ywGnxWq-MH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (29. September 2011)

Hehe grad nen Fehler in der zweiten Episode entdeck, Während der Verfolgungsjagd von Dash sieht man wie Twillight Apple Jack das Zweite Seil zuwirft, allerdings hat sie dieses kurz vorher noch um einen Huf gehängt, an dem allerdings die Zugseile für Fluttershy dran sind und es somit unmögich gewesen wäre das Seil hoch zu werfen. 

LOGIC Polizei inc 
Hier sieht man das ganze fängt 1:23 an





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yxqc0xu7nQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (29. September 2011)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## tonygt (29. September 2011)

LOL 

Und ein bisschen was zum Weinen 

THe Luna Story

die anderen Teile sind in der Beschreibung zu finden.


----------



## Zonalar (29. September 2011)

Spike is the Boss!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=whmCk_3mpDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Geht die Party erst ab Mitternacht los, hier?  Schon den ganzen Tag am Videos sammeln


----------



## tonygt (29. September 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Spike is the Boss!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grr geht schon wieder net und ich bin zum Faul zum benutzen von nem Proxy
Btw joa sonst geht ja nichts Nachtschwärmer ist so leerer als die Sahara


----------



## Zonalar (29. September 2011)

Da hier grade einige rum sind, könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich GIF's ausm Deviantart richtig aufm Computer abspeicher, und sie im Forum als Avatar gebrauchen kann? Hab schon länger nach ner Lösung gesucht, und mein jetziger avatar, müsst sich eig. bewegen  BItte um Hilfe. ich will die Laufende Fluttershy^^

Edit: Oh my gosh Oh my gosh oh my gosh oh my gosh oh my gosh oh my gosh!

Pony Polka 2! 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e10_gyvtp80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (29. September 2011)

Ganz normal als Gifs speichern dabei auf die Dateiendung achten, hatte mit meiner Gif kein Problem ^^. Halt erst Grafik anzeigen und dann abspeichern.


----------



## TheGui (29. September 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> Und ein bisschen was zum Weinen
> 
> ...



da fehlt die Pointe


----------



## tonygt (29. September 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> da fehlt die Pointe



Jo ich fands trotzdem sau gut ^^


----------



## tonygt (29. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> https://addons.mozil...addon/stealthy/
> 
> falls du firefox hast damit kannste das umgehen



Wie funktioniert das denn? Ich habs mir jetzt drauf gemacht aber irgendwie bekommt er keine Verbindung.


----------



## TheGui (29. September 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Jo ich fands trotzdem sau gut ^^


Irgenwie hab ich gedacht das am Ende rauskommt das Luna wieder nicht die volle wahrheit erzählt wurde!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (29. September 2011)

TheGui es funktioniert nicht  Erscheint immer nur ein Bild (hier nichtmal das richtige) und der Hintergrund wird schwarz... wieso! >.< Es sollte auch nicht grösser als 100x100 px sein!


----------



## Kamsi (29. September 2011)

bei dir müsste jetzt in der leiste nen button sein wo stealthy draufsteht da einfach klicken das er grün wird dann müsste es es gehen 

bei 

"kind of use sollte hat normal use for pages that are forbidden"

und bei 

"stealthy behavoir browser launch leave it as it was previously"

könnte sein das du auch nen schlechten proxy erwischt hast im grünen stealth modus dann einfach nochmal raufklicken damits wieder rot wird dann f5 dann wieder auf grün und dann f5 oder link neuladen


ah gerade gesehen error communication - gab wohl noch kein update ^^


----------



## TheGui (29. September 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> TheGui es funktioniert nicht  Erscheint immer nur ein Bild (hier nichtmal das richtige) und der Hintergrund wird schwarz... wieso! >.< Es sollte auch nicht grösser als 100x100 px sein!



da bin ich der falsche, hab das selbst auch nie hinbekommen


----------



## Zonalar (29. September 2011)

Gott... abgespeichert ist es richtig, weil ich anschauen kann, wenn ich sie aufmache. Aber wenn ich sie bei buffed.de beim Avatar hochladen möchte, schaut es genauso aus wie das erste gif, das ich hochgeladen habe (nur im standbild), obwohl ein anderes kommen sollte...
mit anderen Dateien passiert das aber nicht (mit .png z.B.)
WIESO! :,(

Edit: ....alter... es funktioniert o.Ô YaY!


----------



## TheGui (29. September 2011)

SO, ne zweite große traurige story am Abend!

*SEINE *Perspective!



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (29. September 2011)

Wunderschön.


----------



## Kamsi (29. September 2011)

ich finds eher gruslig


----------



## Zonalar (29. September 2011)

Falls ihr noch heute arbeiten wollt, schauts euch erst am abend an 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4b5ZjGdjz1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (29. September 2011)

Btw Stealthed funktioniert jetzt sau gut. Mag das Addon jetzt schon scheiss Gema kann mich am Arsch lecken.


----------



## Zonalar (29. September 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Btw Stealthed funktioniert jetzt sau gut. Mag das Addon jetzt schon scheiss Gema kann mich am Arsch lecken.



Watch your language :O

Edit: The Pony Swag 17 Minuten MEGAMIX! Da haben sich echt viele Bronies zusammen gefunden und Ihre Hufspuren für zukünftige Bronies hinterlassen :,)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hx30VHwKa0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (29. September 2011)

[font="arial, sans-serif"]*Ponys + ??? = WiN! *[/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"]*Selbst Rap wird plötzlich zum wertvollen Menschengut!*[/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"]*btw:*[/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"]Am liebsten sehen dieses Video:[/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"]Männlich 13-17[/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"]Männlich 18-24[/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"]Männlich 25-34[/font]


----------



## Zonalar (29. September 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> [font="arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="arial, sans-serif"]Am liebsten sehen dieses Video:[/font]
> [font="arial, sans-serif"]Männlich 13-17[/font]
> [font="arial, sans-serif"]Männlich 18-24[/font]
> [font="arial, sans-serif"]Männlich 25-34[/font]


Was wie wo? Welches Video? Ist hier ein Link versteckt? 

Edit: Achso... jetzt begreife ich


----------



## TheGui (29. September 2011)

Schon gesehen?

Egal wie oft hater bilder von 200 Kilo schweren Lebensversagern mit Papierflügeln auf auf dem rücken posten... sowas stellt das Vertrauen in dieses fandom wieder her!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Usjo-FFOLp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zonalar (29. September 2011)

:,) Eyup, kenn ich.

Edit: Weil ihr nix posted, muss ich editieren 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aSpMfSRot0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit 2: Wasn los mit euch? Müst ihr arbeiten oder was? :O

Endlich ist es soweit! Endlich kann man andere Pony Rollen! 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sBe5bQ1wZtI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (30. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZT8TcwyT0Wg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zonalar (1. Oktober 2011)

PLOT TIME!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qrFkhiqAATE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



@Kamsi: Der SuckerPony Trailer is ja Endgeil  echt gut gemacht. Leider wurd bei dem Video die Funktion zum einbetten rausgenommen, aber das is ned so wichtig.

Btw. Da bekommt der Satz "Im watching for the Plot" eine völlig neue Dimension!


----------



## TheGui (1. Oktober 2011)

irgendwie kann ich mit diesem electro Acapella Zeug nicht viel anfangen.

btw. was ist eigentlich die richtige Bezeichnung für solche Vids @ Benji8?


----------



## Amraam (1. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DLTZctTG6cE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VjWqTLWYERc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (1. Oktober 2011)

AWESOME !!!!!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mn0Q2XlXRs0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und wer kennt das Orginal ?

@The Gui: In einem Forum sind sie unter YTPMV zu finden frag mich aber jetzt net wofür das steht


----------



## Kamsi (1. Oktober 2011)

You
Tube
Pony
Magic
Videos


----------



## TheGui (1. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> You
> Tube
> Pony
> *Music *
> Videos


fixed ^^

aber das ist keine speziefische Bezeichnung für diese spezielle Technik in der man aus Wortfetzen und Soundfragmenten Musik macht  : /

btw 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=faQSs6UBDok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (1. Oktober 2011)

ich kenn sonst noch machinma oder wie das heisst aber da wird halt mit der spielengine videos gemacht ansonsten würde ich einfach fan videos zu sagen ^^


----------



## TheGui (1. Oktober 2011)

nenn ichs einfach weiter electro acapella

BTW
http://ponycountdown.com/


----------



## Kamsi (1. Oktober 2011)

noch ein paar ponyfizierte trailer ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VTlGYS6rAfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1bxAyP6uJ4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gXplx901OeY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (1. Oktober 2011)

_Mal fürn bissel Content sorg*_

[font="Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica, FreeSans, sans-serif"]It has also been confirmed that October 22nd is in fact a Halloween episode, and will be shown a second time on the 29th.  [/font]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[font="Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica, FreeSans, sans-serif"] [/font]

Ich freu mich... Die Serie wird immer Bronyfizierter 

hm, mögliches (fancolloriertes) conzept



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (1. Oktober 2011)

da cooles news wohl keinen hinterm Ofen hervorlocken.... eben ne runde AWWWWWWWWWWW <3



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (1. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=opU5L1tQ-tE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


DU WURDEST DERP ROLL'D!


----------



## Kamsi (1. Oktober 2011)

bin erst bei staffel 1 folge 10 ^^

und nebenbei versuch ich bissel selbst was zu basteln aber das will nicht so wie ich will ^^

habe ja allein damals 3 tage gebraucht für nen trailermashup von twilight 3 und 30 days of night ^^ wo ich 10 sekunden ausgetauscht habe aber es lippensynchron blieb und der trailer gleich ganz anders wirkte ^^

bei my little pony bin ich atm in der planung obs musik vid wird oder trailermashup ^^


----------



## TheGui (1. Oktober 2011)

schau lieber erstmal zu ende. S1 macht man an 1 tag durch!


----------



## Zonalar (1. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi, du könntest auch berühmte Youtube-videos nehmen (z.B. der dramatic look hamster) und sie mit Ponies ersetzen  Ist echt lustig, was nicht schon alles Ponyfiziert wurde 

Hier ein Example 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MaH4wFL7P8c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Und das Original




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0la5DBtOVNI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (1. Oktober 2011)

Ignoriert nur die besten News der Woche <I>_<I>


TheGui schrieb:


> [font="Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica, FreeSans, sans-serif"]It has also been confirmed that October 22nd is in fact a Halloween episode, and will be shown a second time on the 29th.  [/font]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kamsi (1. Oktober 2011)

auch wenn mich thegui schlägt - ich schau atm deutsches my littel pony weil ich bei englischen serien mich nicht so entspannen kann und es keinen untertitel für gibt


----------



## TheGui (1. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> auch wenn mich thegui schlägt - ich schau atm deutsches my littel pony weil ich bei englischen serien mich nicht so entspannen kann und es keinen untertitel für gibt



Untertitel gibts doch iwo auf youtube


----------



## Zonalar (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe mich so kaputtgelacht, als ich es gefunden habe, und benutze es jetzt als Wallpaper xD


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (2. Oktober 2011)

mit Ponys ergibt plötzlich sogar das desktop bild nen sinn xD

btw



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Oktober 2011)

PONYQUEST!
Und zwar die beste Version, wie ich finde :3




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Yr6-I39Kv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: Alter, ich hab mich auf den Boden geschmissen...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IeOYJO-jFGs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (3. Oktober 2011)

MORE AWESOMNESS ich liebe diese Fanbase 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rwe0daWswqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rwe0daWswqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amraam (3. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JEavjfWMqsE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



auch gut 

die musik ist toll 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (3. Oktober 2011)

Ui nice das spiel ist endlich spielbar!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fEYR5O0PNpM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (4. Oktober 2011)

Und wo ?


----------



## Kamsi (4. Oktober 2011)

noch nirgends ^^

es gab einen stream wo die entwickler einen stabile beta zockten und er hat es aufgezeichnet und auf youtube geladen


----------



## NexxLoL (4. Oktober 2011)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Kamsi (4. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m7XuJjVhMuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dabei hat er das ipony raus gebracht ^^


----------



## Zonalar (4. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (4. Oktober 2011)

Ihr habt gewonnen ......

Das hat mich umgestimmt, und ich überlege mir die Serie anzuschauen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kein weiteres Kommentar von mir, hab einen inneren Konflikt zu lösen, Arceus steh mir bei.


----------



## Kamsi (4. Oktober 2011)

The schrieb:


> Ihr habt gewonnen ......
> 
> Das hat mich umgestimmt, und ich überlege mir die Serie anzuschauen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (4. Oktober 2011)

hehe... je mehr bronys desto besser die Welt ^^

btw: man einiges hat mich richtig überrascht! 

[font="Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica, FreeSans, sans-serif"]
*Pony Voice Actor Charts*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*[/font]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[font="Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica, FreeSans, sans-serif"]*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*[/font]


----------



## Kamsi (4. Oktober 2011)

wtf die stimme von twilight ist die selbe wie die von der fäkal show drawn together ?


Naja die Deutsche Sychronstimme von Appeljack hat zum bps schon folgenden filme gesprochen ^^

Kill Bill 2
Zombieland

und Rainbow Dash die Deutsche Sychronstimme hat schon in den filmen/serien hier gesprochen

Fluch der Karibik 1-3 - Elisabeth Swan
28 Weeks later
Vampire diaries & desperate house wives ^^


----------



## Zonalar (4. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (5. Oktober 2011)

The schrieb:


> Ihr habt gewonnen ......
> 
> Das hat mich umgestimmt, und ich überlege mir die Serie anzuschauen
> 
> Kein weiteres Kommentar von mir, hab einen inneren Konflikt zu lösen, Arceus steh mir bei.



Bruder. Du bist Paladin. Aber das erinnert mich an die Southpark Folge wo die Jungs "Herr der Ringe" spielen. Und Token, der Paladin, schaut sich das Porno Video an (was die Jungs für ein verfluchtes Herr der Ringe Video halten) und ist total geschockt, so dass er nicht mehr mitspielt xD

Ich habe mir bis jetzt nur die erste deutsche Folge bei Youtube angeschaut und bin einfach nicht so davon gepackt. Ich bleib lieber bei den Youtube-Music Videos.
---------------------------
Aber das ist brutal. Da kann sogar ich mich nicht zurückhalten und die Tränen fließen.

Sry groß aber so übersieht es wenigstens keiner.

Passende Musik mit Video dazu:


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QpMKUR022as

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Reaktion:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (5. Oktober 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Ich habe mir bis jetzt nur die erste *deutsche *Folge bei Youtube angeschaut und bin einfach nicht so davon gepackt. Ich bleib lieber bei den Youtube-Music Videos.


Und genau da liegt das Problem!

und es wird erst nach den ersten 2 Folgen richtig gut!


----------



## LeWhopper (5. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Und genau da liegt das Problem!
> 
> und es wird erst nach den ersten 2 Folgen richtig gut!



Ich habe mir auch schon die ersten beiden englischen angeschaut. Aber die Serie ist einfach nicht mein Ding. Ich bin eher der Futurama und Big Bang Theroy Typ.

Ich bin ja nicht so einer der direkt von vornerein sagt: "Nee son scheiss schau ich mir erst gar nicht an" Ich guck mal drüber und bilde mir immer meine eigene Meinung. Ich steh eher auf lustige Sendungen^^

(Wobei ich komischerweise "Teenage Robot", "Cosmo und Wanda" und die Powerpuff Girls gerne anschaue.)


----------



## tonygt (5. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Und genau da liegt das Problem!
> 
> und es wird erst nach den ersten 2 Folgen richtig gut!



^this, mir gings auch so, die ersten Folgen fand ich so naja, dachte mir was finden bloß so viele Leute daran aber mal weiter geschaut und die danach kommen sind dann deutlich besser und man muss sie auf Englisch schauen, kommt einfach besser.


----------



## TheGui (5. Oktober 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Ich habe mir auch schon die ersten beiden englischen angeschaut. Aber die Serie ist einfach nicht mein Ding. Ich bin eher der Futurama und Big Bang Theroy Typ.


schau




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C7wqjGZzoss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LeWhopper (5. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> schau



Getan. Aber irgendwie will da nicht bei mir der Funke überspringen. Sorry aber irgendwie ist die Serie einfach nicht mein Ding.


----------



## TheGui (5. Oktober 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Getan. Aber irgendwie will da nicht bei mir der Funke überspringen. Sorry aber irgendwie ist die Serie einfach nicht mein Ding.



muss akzeptiert werden : /


----------



## tonygt (5. Oktober 2011)

Passt genau ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (5. Oktober 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Passt genau ^^



Mein Post weiter oben. Da hab ich auch geweint.


----------



## The Paladin (5. Oktober 2011)

So, ich habe nachgedacht. Der innere Konflikt von mir ist überwunden. Es war halt mein anfänglicher Hass auf die Sendung, die lulz wurden nach und nach durch Ponys ersetzt. Auf Pokememes gibt es nicht so viele lulz mehr seitdem "My little Brony" dort ist. Ich bin halb wahnsinnig geworden und wollte versuchen mit dem Pokemon Thread wenigstens etwas Nostalgie herauszuholen, durch Wettbewerbe und Votes etwas lulz erzeugen. In meinen Wahn habe ich dann das Komplette "My little Brony" durchgesehen und habe seit längerer Zeit mal wieder gelacht. Mein eigener Hass auf etwas hat mich zu einer leeren Hülle gemacht die nur Zeitweise mit Pokemon gefüllt werden konnte (Der Hass wurde druch ED gefördert und ab und zu durch TF2 matches wo Bronies auf den Server auftauchen und Sprays überallhin sprühen und Generell Aufmerksamkeit auf sich ziehen, anstatt die Lore zu schieben).

Ich werde mir die Serie auf englisch anschauen, auf Deutsch gefallen mir die Stimmen nicht (Was zu Hölle macht Timmy Turner in Spike ^^)

Die Serie werde ich mir aber erst übermorgen anschauen, morgen habe ich noch meine Führerscheinprüfung, muss am Abend noch Büffeln wegen Fragen die der Prüfer stellen kann.

Wärend ich dass hier geschrieben habe, hat es die ganze Zeit dass hier in mir gespielt





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_kPyGvqNn4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (5. Oktober 2011)

das ist super.


----------



## Kamsi (6. Oktober 2011)

also der winterwrap up song ist auf englisch besser als auf deutsch - die amys haben wohl die besseren geschulten sänger 

ansonsten deutsche synchron von den stimmen find ich nicht so schlimm und kann die serie entspannter schauen als auf englisch


----------



## TheGui (6. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Ansonsten deutsche synchron von den stimmen find ich nicht so schlimm und kann die serie entspannter schauen als auf englisch



hast du so schlechte Englisch skills?
Die Serie hat doch nen extrem simples Vokabel Sammelsorium.

War jetzt nicht böse gemeint, will nur wissen wieso du das deutsche entspannter findest : /


----------



## Kamsi (6. Oktober 2011)

mein englisch ist relativ gut im verstehen und lesen  es ist nur einfach sich was in seiner sprache anzuhören 

bzw noch paar bilder gefunden ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie die serie wohl wär wenn es um menschen gehen würde und nicht um ponys ^^


----------



## Zonalar (6. Oktober 2011)

> Wie die serie wohl wär wenn es um menschen gehen würde und nicht um ponys ^^



Sie wäre stinklangweilig und hätte nicht so einen guten... "Plot". 

Ich höre sie mir gerne auf English an. Nach jahrelangen Erfahrungen mit Animes, weiss ich, dass es sich in der Original-Sprache doch immer am Besten anhört (Deutsche Untertitel bringens voll!).
Aber seit ich angefangen habe, Serien in der Originalsprache zu guggn, hab ich gemerkt, wie unschön die ganzen Serien/Animes ins Deutsche übersetzt werden. 
Zudem lerne ich so immer neue Wörter kennen und lerne auch, in welchen Situationen zu gebrauchen  Nur an meiner Grammatik muss ich feilen P:

Btw. Da My little Pony eine Kinderserie ist, ist das Englisch auch sehr simple gehalten. Sei nicht scheu, trau dich den Schritt in eine bessere Welt! (Wo endlich die Lippen sich synchron zu den Sprechern bewegen!)


----------



## Kamsi (6. Oktober 2011)

ich weiss das meist englisch die bessere synchro ist merk ich ja bei true blood - aber ich will mich bei filmen und serien entspannen können und das kann ich nicht wenn sie anderssprachig sind 

bzw habe ich nen brainlag oder trägt fluttershy in deiner sig einen schweif aus blumen und gras ?


----------



## tonygt (6. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=orDzqYRownw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


<br><br><br>Edit WTF warum löst sich mein Beitrag die ganze zeit auf -.-<br><br>UND WTF 29 Besucher lesen diese Thema <br>


----------



## Zonalar (6. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> bzw habe ich nen brainlag oder trägt fluttershy in deiner sig einen schweif aus blumen und gras ?



Du siehst richtig, mein Freund  
Vielleicht änder ich meine Sig in etwas Cooleres, oder lasse sie in der "Designerlounge" verschönern 
Auf seite 10 oder so hat jemand eine Sammlung von Signbaturen gepostet^^ Hol dir auch eins!


----------



## Kamsi (6. Oktober 2011)

mir gefällt rainbow dash ^^


----------



## TheGui (6. Oktober 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Sie wäre stinklangweilig und hätte nicht so einen guten... "Plot".



irgendwo auf den ersten seiten hab ich ne "Animeversion" mit einmem militanten Plot als Menschenvariante gepostet... sah schon sehr cool aus 

ah hier

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/188121-der-bronyhof/page__st__100

achtung bilder sind extrem groß, daher im spoiler!

aber Pinkie mit nem motherfucking flammenwerfer is episch!


----------



## Kamsi (6. Oktober 2011)

ging im spoiler unter ^^

jo pinkie mit flammenwerfer ist schon nice bin aber 100% rainbow dash fan 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^


----------



## TheGui (6. Oktober 2011)

Wow grad die IMDB Nutzerbewertungt Nr.1 zu FiM gelesen und finde sie sehr gut und treffend!



[font=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]*Entertaining and very enjoyable*[/font]

[font=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]If you possess the maturity to look past this show's girly exterior, what you will find inside is a show which is both very entertaining and somewhat educational. The show's main moral is friendship and its importance. This is a moral that everyone, not only little girls, could learn more about.

This show does not portray friendship as all things perfect, just as in the real world. Conflicts between friends is common in this show, as in real life. But at the end of the day, everything ends up well, just like what should happen in the real world between true friends, and a lesson about friendship is learned by the show's main character and, hopefully, by the viewers too. This show teaches morals. Not only does it teach them, but it does so in an extremely fun, light-hearted and enjoyable way.

The show is built upon 7 main characters, 6 female ponies and a male baby dragon who serves as the main character's assistant and best friend. Every single one of these characters is unique. They all have very personifying characteristics which are explored deeply as more episodes are watched. Not only are the front-faced personalities of the ponies explored, but also the flip-sides. Fluttershy is a very kind and timid pony. Not so much though, in the last episode of season one, where she displays a psychotic rage. Not every cartoon can explore personalities this deeply and this successfully. This one can, and it delivers.

The humour in this show is very prominent. The show is laden with puns and one-liners which only serve to give everyone a laugh, not just the intended viewing audience. This show is genuinely funny, and this only makes it better.

The animation is very well done. It's done in Flash, which is becoming increasingly popular for animators. This leads to common minor animation errors, but they don't matter. The styling, including the overall design and colour palette, is brilliantly done.

My Little Pony Friendship is Magic is a show that anyone can enjoy. It is definitely a show aimed at the younger generation. But who cares. This show is by far one of the best cartoons on TV at the moment, and just because its girly and made for younger children doesn't mean it's bad. Give it a shot. You'll find it's worth it.[/font]


----------



## TheGui (6. Oktober 2011)

[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
*Why grown-ass men love My Little Pony*
[/font]
Da nicht jeder auf ED rumgummelt hier nen link und die dazu passende musik ^^

http://life.icrontic...-magic-so-much/





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t38DPnkDjTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (6. Oktober 2011)

piraten ponys yeah
technoremix wäh ^^


----------



## tonygt (7. Oktober 2011)

So hier mal wieder ganz viel Epische Musik von Bronys für Bronys 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jDMGv3hNMes

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=msh8YkLyAZ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lqEpYZOnQPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (7. Oktober 2011)

best music from the best community 

das wirklich überragende ist das diese Künstler unter den Bronys es schaffen JEDE ach so gegensätzliche Musikrichtung unter einem Schirm zu vereinen und so jeder Brony Musik kennenlernt die er sonst wahrscheinlich nie probiert hätte!


----------



## TheGui (8. Oktober 2011)

verdammt... nur 9min durchgehallten xD




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a25ERFjygOA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LeWhopper (8. Oktober 2011)

^
Mann mann mann^^ So einbinden meinte ich

Noch mal Edit: Scheiss Youtube xD

-------------------------------------------
Hier zur einbettung mach alles nach dem & weg
www.youtube.com/watch?v=a25ERFjygOA


Geil jetzt hab ich alle Folgen gesehen xD


----------



## The Paladin (8. Oktober 2011)

Hab mir die ersten 2 Folgen auf Englisch angeschaut. Um 1:00 Uhr Früh ^^

Fand ich sehr gelungen, und die zwei Charaktere unten haben bei mir für Lachen/WTF gesorgt 

Pinkie Pie: Random, einfach nur Random, da hatte ich die meisten WTF Momente.
Seeschlange: Also, er ist garantiert vom anderen Ufer ^^

Edit: Ach ja, die Amerikanischen Bronies haben die alte, verlassene TF2 wiki verändert, da diese Wiki verlassen ist, haben die genug Zeit JEDE Seite zu verändern. 

Derweil sind es: 

Scout (Rainbow Dash)
Pyro (Pinkie Pie)
Sniper (Twilight Sparkle)

In bearbeitung/Planung:

Spy (Rarity)
Engineer (Applejack)
Medic (Fluttershy)


Also, wenn ich ihr wäre, würde ich NICHT die Scout Seite anschauen, außer ihr wollte Alpträume kriegen.


----------



## TheGui (8. Oktober 2011)

pinkie is eben awesome!

btw





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NhoJP0R2s7k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E4Je4AlkeFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




OK art of the dress is ok! aber MUFFINS? ... Muffins sind KEINE Cupcakes!

PS... nick jr.


----------



## Kamsi (8. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eo2kRMl-uVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie gesagt in england/amerika haben sie bessere sänger für kinderserien 

heute noch 3 folgen nachholen ^^


----------



## Amraam (8. Oktober 2011)

Mark heist doch im Deutschen "Zeichen" , also Kennzeichen?

:/


----------



## Ahramanyu (8. Oktober 2011)

Die deutsche Version der Lieder haut mich jetzt nicht wirklich um, aber seien wir ehrlich: Man hätte es auch viel schlechter machen können. Die Umsetzung ist auf jeden Fall in Ordnung.


----------



## Zonalar (8. Oktober 2011)

Es geht immer noch 20% cooler! WOOHOO!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OBwiv_Bt3-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zonalar (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin gerade im "24 Stunden Comics", ein Event, wo sich ca. 60 Zeichner einfinden und 24 Stunden lang einen 24-Seiten Comic zeichnen. Das Thema bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. Ich sitze hie rin Winterthur und bin gerade bei Seite 9. Wie's aussieht schaff ichs nicht mehr rechtzeitig :,(

Während des Zeichnens lasse ich meine Brony-Playlist rauf und runter spielen 
 Ich hab mittlerweile mein Comic mit Rage-Comic und Pony-Easter-Eggs versetzt 
Wenn ich fertig bin lade ich es hier hoch für euch 

Also dann, ich mach mich wieder an die Arbeit!


----------



## TheGui (9. Oktober 2011)

CUPCAKES THE COMIC!

http://pinkanon.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d3repnl


----------



## TheGui (9. Oktober 2011)

+ Das lied im Hintergrund!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o69uXgYQ8iA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (9. Oktober 2011)

ich wusst schon immer das pinkie pie nicht normal ist ^^


----------



## The Paladin (9. Oktober 2011)

Schaut es nicht an, der Originaltext alleine war schon für mich ein Grund zum Kotzen. Ich verachte und Fürchte Folter, das ist der Grund warum ich mir Saw 1 nicht fertig angeschaut habe und NIE einen anderen Saw Teil danach. 

Oh, und wenn ihr an "Applejack Massacre" oder "Serial Killer Fluttershy" vorbeikommt. Die sind NOCH schlimmer.

Ich frage mich warum ich die Texte bis zum ende gelesen habe?

Ich fühle mich schlecht .....


----------



## TheGui (9. Oktober 2011)

ach crap, sind erst 13 seiten fertig und grad 1/3 der geschichte erzählt 

hm die 2 fics kenn ich noch garnicht... aber irgendwie passt ausser Pinkie keiner so wirklich in diese Rolle. Obwohl alle Figuren nen Dachschaden haben!


----------



## The Paladin (9. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> ach crap, sind erst 13 seiten fertig und grad 1/3 der geschichte erzählt
> 
> hm die 2 fics kenn ich noch garnicht... aber irgendwie passt ausser Pinkie keiner so wirklich in diese Rolle. Obwohl alle Figuren nen Dachschaden haben!



Bei Applejack Massacre geht es nicht um Applejack. Sondern um BigMacintosh und die Cutie Mark Crusader, es enthält Folter, Fäkalien, Raep und Kotze. MEINE KOTZE.


----------



## Zonalar (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich brauch mehr Ponies! Welche wollt ihr in meinem COmic eingebaut bekommen? Schick sie mir alle 

Edit: Sollen keine Ponies rein?  Schade.


----------



## TheGui (9. Oktober 2011)

The schrieb:


> Bei Applejack Massacre geht es nicht um Applejack. Sondern um BigMacintosh und die Cutie Mark Crusader, es enthält Folter, Fäkalien, Raep und Kotze. MEINE KOTZE.



und wieso liest du sowas, wenn du davon kotzen musst xD

OK; hab jetzt auch [font=Helvetica, Arial, Verdana, sans-serif]Sweet Apple Massacre gelesen... es ist deftig krank... aber cupcakes ist verstörender da es einfach "glaubwürdiger" ist![/font]


----------



## The Paladin (9. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> und wieso liest du sowas, wenn du davon kotzen musst xD
> 
> OK; hab jetzt auch [font="Helvetica, Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Sweet Apple Massacre gelesen... es ist deftig krank... aber cupcakes ist verstörender da es einfach "glaubwürdiger" ist![/font]



Ich weiß nicht warum ich es bis zum Ende lese, ist einfach so. Auch wenn ich davon Breche, ist ja ungefähr so wie "The Tale of Scrootie McBoogerballs" bei South Park.


----------



## TheGui (9. Oktober 2011)

The schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht warum ich es bis zum Ende lese, ist einfach so. Auch wenn ich davon Breche, ist ja ungefähr so wie "The Tale of Scrootie McBoogerballs" bei South Park.



ja aber Scrootie war nen Bestseller


----------



## TheGui (9. Oktober 2011)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Buffed lagt zu viel!


----------



## Kamsi (9. Oktober 2011)

ich glaub das ist so ähnlich wie wenn was überfahrendes auf der strasse liegt man will nicht hinschauen aber man tut es automatisch

bzw ich wünschte ich hätte deinen comic gestern nicht gelesen thegui hatte den vorm schlafen gehen gelesen und dann davon geträumt.


----------



## TheGui (9. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ich glaub das ist so ähnlich wie wenn was überfahrendes auf der strasse liegt man will nicht hinschauen aber man tut es automatisch
> 
> bzw ich wünschte ich hätte deinen comic gestern nicht gelesen thegui hatte den vorm schlafen gehen gelesen und dann davon geträumt.



das besste kommt da doch garnicht vor.


----------



## Kamsi (9. Oktober 2011)

irgendwie muss ich bei deinem avatar an den comic denken wie pinkie unter rainbow dash steht und sich von lila ponyblut benetzen lässt - böse vorstellungskraft ^^


----------



## The Paladin (9. Oktober 2011)

Wie wäre es wenn wir die ganzen Slashfics vergessen. Mir dreht sich immer noch der Magen dabei um.


----------



## TheGui (9. Oktober 2011)

weichei ^^


----------



## Kamsi (9. Oktober 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=my+little+pony+cosplay&aq=1&oq=my+little+pony+co

gruslig


----------



## TheGui (9. Oktober 2011)

....dinge die ich verdränge

Edith: ok sind nicht die schlimmen videos


----------



## tonygt (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß nicht ich find Pony Kostüme gehen einfach gar net. Bronys wurden im Internet geboren und sollten da auch bleiben als Cosplay passt es einfach net.


----------



## tonygt (9. Oktober 2011)

So mal wieder mehr Musik

wieder alle Musikstille gemischt ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EboFwEp8wkk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aLnof5E762E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qzi8FXlFg9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich fands ganz lustig für TF Spieler vieleicht noch lustiger





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZHBsntV-aAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


und Comics




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (9. Oktober 2011)

da gibts noch heftigeres... gerne von Hatern gepostete Videos mit 200Kg schweren soziophoben freaks die im Kreis stehen und leise "Winter wrap up" vor sich hin singen und dazu papierflügel umgeschnallt haben...


----------



## tonygt (9. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> da gibts noch heftigeres... gerne von Hatern gepostete Videos mit 200Kg schweren soziophoben freaks die im Kreis stehen und leise "Winter wrap up" vor sich hin singen und dazu papierflügel umgeschnallt haben...



Find ich krank, von sowas würde ich mich direkt mal distanzieren aber das ist ja nicht Unbekannt ,das es in allen größeren Fangruppen Teilgruppierung gibt, die es etwas übertreiben und damit möglicherweise den Ruf von anderen Fans in den Schmutz ziehen. Schönes Beispiel ist hier Fussball mit den Hooligans.


----------



## Zonalar (10. Oktober 2011)

tonygt: 	Beste "Hey Arnold!"-reverenz  Einfach ein Klassiker.

Edit: Absolut klasse!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Edit: OH MY GOSH! Das hier ist echt awesome... Ein dickes Lob für die Erbauer!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8K20mMLTsTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (10. Oktober 2011)

wuste garnicht das man das in Minecraft kann O


----------



## Kamsi (10. Oktober 2011)

warum nicht ^^

minecraft ist ja nur ein 3d bastel tool und du konntest schon 92 mit pario paint komponieren mit notenschlüssel auf analog ton da müsste das selbe system ja auch in minecraft gehen


----------



## Zonalar (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich wusste, dass es in Minecraft Tonblöcke gibt, aber nicht, dass man es mit redstone triggern kann 
Aber die Idee is Gold wert!
 btw, ich habe wieder ein Goldstück aus der BronyRemix Kunst gefunden! Es ist soooo genial! Hoffentlich wurde es nicht schon gepostet 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dlCQPSYhiVk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oh, und ich habe meine geniale Playlist aktualisiert! 

Ist jetzt mehr mit richtiger PonyMusic gefüllt als mit diesen Yardovich-dingern  Geniesst es und gebt auch bitte Feedback  
Ich werde euren Wünschen Gehör schenken.

My little Pony: Music is Magic, Best of Bronies!​


----------



## TheGui (11. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (11. Oktober 2011)

Die haben Geburtstag? Na dann... 1up


----------



## TheGui (11. Oktober 2011)

Serie is jetz 1 jahr lang im TV


----------



## tonygt (11. Oktober 2011)

More Awesome STUFF 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n_chJadx_-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ChtgH6fwjrM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The Paladin (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe einen Clan-Kumpel den ich auch im RL kenne (Games Com) gesagt dass ich die Serie schaue. Jetzt weiß es der ganze Clan und ich werde verarscht 

Ich habe ihn vertraut, seine Antwort war: "Ich konnte nicht wiederstehen, da hast du die mit aller härte in Foren und TF2 getrollt und jetzt bist selber einer."


Das wird ein Blutbad in TF2 das ich am Wochenende anrichte wenn es so weitergeht .........


----------



## Zonalar (11. Oktober 2011)

The schrieb:


> Das wird ein Blutbad in TF2 das ich am Wochenende anrichte wenn es so weitergeht .........



...und zwar PINKIE PIE STYLE!


Avatar ist ein Bronie!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (11. Oktober 2011)

Ok. NEED^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem etwas was mich zum lachen bringt ;3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





The schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Clan-Kumpel den ich auch im RL kenne (Games Com) gesagt dass ich die Serie schaue. Jetzt weiß es der ganze Clan und ich werde verarscht



Mein Tipp: Micspamming deluxe 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wCYs4zo3Q8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xqdaKZW48KU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zonalar (11. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (12. Oktober 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Ok. NEED^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Lied hab ich mir es jetzt schon mehrmals angehört und mein Mitbewohner hat es notgedrungen auch hin und wieder mitgehört. Da er nicht so der Pony Fan ist gehen ihm solche Lieder total auf die nerven. 
Aber das geilste war wo ich grad in der Küche stand grad die Playlist Benji laufen hatte, das Lied grad vorbei war und er auf einmal anfängt die Anfangs Melodie zu Summen und ich zu ihm nur so: WTF du hast grade nicht wirklich die Melodie gesummt. ZOMFG du bist Infiziert du wirst auch noch zum Bronie hunderpro 


EDIT NOch mehr AWESOME Videos unglaublich, das ich jeden Tag das Internet durchforsten kann und jeden Tag unglaublich viele neue Geile Pony Sachen finde. Diese Fanbase ist einfach zu mächtig. Jeder der sich darüber lustig macht und selbst im Internet unterwegs ist, sollte sich erst mal umschauen, weil er grade das halbe Internet übersehen hat^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5R9Lm3X8zPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FrvHzUG2YHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The Paladin (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe es nicht ausgehalten wie die darüber geredet haben dass ich eine "Mädchensendung" schaue. Also habe ich 15 Minuten vor 21:00 Uhr gesagt:

"Noch 15 Minuten"

Dann kamen solche Antworten wie:

"Was? Kommt ein neues Pony?"
"Neue MLP Folge?"
"Sagst du uns dann dass du Schwul bist?"

Um punkt 21:00 Uhr habe ich meinen Steam Namen in "Legendary Troll" umbenannt und ihnen gesagt dass ich sie nur verarscht habe und 24 stunden so getan habe als ob ich ein Brony wäre.

Und da die NIE auf Buffed.de unterwegs sind. Werden die auch nie herausfinden dass ich ein Brony bin. 


Ich fühle mich wie ein Doppelagent, ein Brony auf Buffed und ein Troll im Clan.


----------



## Kamsi (12. Oktober 2011)

wie heisst dein clan den ?


----------



## The Paladin (12. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wie heisst dein clan den ?



Hatte ne schöne Runde TF2, sorry für späte Antwort.

Ich weiß nicht warum ich meinen Clan hier melden soll, aber was solls, das schlimmste was passieren kann ist dass jemand ihnen den Thread hier zeigt.

TWO-Clan


----------



## TheGui (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich weis nicht aber ich mag Sprache in meiner musik : /


----------



## Kamsi (12. Oktober 2011)

paladin das würde ich nie einem bronie antuen 

nur leichte sensiblsierung deiner gilde damit sie auch brownies werden ^^


----------



## LeWhopper (12. Oktober 2011)

The schrieb:


> Hatte ne schöne Runde TF2, sorry für späte Antwort.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht warum ich meinen Clan hier melden soll, aber was solls, das schlimmste was passieren kann ist dass jemand ihnen den Thread hier zeigt.
> 
> TWO-Clan



Hab deinen Server mal auf meine Favoriten gepackt. Vielleicht sieht man sich mal 

Dann muss ich nur noch mein Icon zu nem Pony ändern xD


----------



## The Paladin (12. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> paladin das würde ich nie einem bronie antuen
> 
> nur leichte sensiblsierung deiner gilde damit sie auch brownies werden ^^



Jede Pony aktivität wird auf mich zurückführen zu sein, die sind Misstrauisch weil ich mein Spray zu Pinkie Pie gemacht habe. 

Bei den CSS Leuten weiß ich nicht ob es da Bronies gibt, wir TF2-Leute habe unsere Laberecke 1 (Wurde Früher Ivan´s Liebesnest genannt weil Wiwi-Chan dort war um Pokemon mit mir zu tauschen ^^)

Und die CSS-Leute sind mal Laberecke 2, 3 oder 4. Je nachdem wo sie sich Wohler Fühlen.

Edit: Es könnte lustig werden mit Pony-spam ^^

Edit 2: Hm, je nachdem ob es viele Bronies sind, könnte ich evtl. durch eine unachtsamkeit das Passwort vom TS3 verraten xD


----------



## Zonalar (12. Oktober 2011)

Ihr hört euch wirklich meine Playlist an? Ich bin gerührt :,) Mein Leben hat endlich einen Sinn!

Kleiner Tipp, falls ihr nicht immer die ersten Lieder anhören wollt, lasst die Playlist random abspielen.


----------



## The Paladin (12. Oktober 2011)

Kommt am 13. Oktober nicht ne neue Folge raus?

Verdammt, ich muss mir noch mehr anschauen, bin erst bei Folge 6 (Ich schau 1 Folge pro Tag, außer die ersten 3, die habe ich an einem Tag geschaut)

Also, Gute Nacht für heute


----------



## TheGui (13. Oktober 2011)

15. morgens

und wieso 1 am Tag O_o?


----------



## Zonalar (13. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> 15. morgens
> 
> und wieso 1 am Tag O_o?





Ich bin auch völlig verblüfft :O Ich hab mir etwa 4-7 am Tag angeschaut


----------



## The Paladin (13. Oktober 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch völlig verblüfft :O Ich hab mir etwa 4-7 am Tag angeschaut



Nun, ich genieße alles in maßen. Da gehört es auch für mich dazu, dass ich 1. Folge pro tag schaue um nicht 2 Wochen ohne Episoden da zustehen wie ihr Bronies die auf mehr Folgen der 2ten Staffel warten.


----------



## TheGui (13. Oktober 2011)

The schrieb:


> Nun, ich genieße alles in maßen. Da gehört es auch für mich dazu, dass ich 1. Folge pro tag schaue um nicht 2 Wochen ohne Episoden da zustehen wie ihr Bronies die auf mehr Folgen der 2ten Staffel warten.



lol... nur Wein und Käse wird besser wenn man ihn stehen lässt ^^

Es gibt unendlich viel Pony im Internet, es ist unmöglich ohne neues "Material" gesehen zu haben ins Bett zu gehen!

Ausserdem versteht/genießt man die Memes und die Fanprodukte erst zu 100% wenn man die Serie durch hat!

Passend dazu.. .FUCKING NEEEEEEEEEED!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aZ0XJanbkFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



BTW:

FiM IST SATANIC ...BLÄRGHHHH!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KgFWtK2AoPk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich zocke schon die Ponymon Alpha, kannst dir einfach in der Description vom Video runterladen + Emulator

Edit: FUUUUU, die zwingen mich, sich zwischen Applejack, Fluttershy und Rarity zu entscheiden. Da nehme ich am liebsten AJ um gegen Rarity zu Kämpfen, arme Fluttershy will sicher nicht kämpfen.


----------



## Zonalar (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich will Fluttershy  Funzt das auch auf Ubuntu?


----------



## The Paladin (13. Oktober 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich will Fluttershy  Funzt das auch auf Ubuntu?



Ich weiß nicht, ausprobieren kann man es, was schlimmeres als dass ein Tor zur Hölle aufgeht und die Menschheit vernichtet kann nicht passieren ^^

Mein Rivale (Gary MF Oak) hat Rarity genommen. Aber beim Kampf in der nähe der Pokemon Liga hatte er Fluttershy und Twilight statt Rarity.

Ich bin verwirrt. Und Applebloom hat als "Schrei" Rattzfratz und Filly Mac hat Zubat. Ich bin etwas enttäuscht aber hoffe das es besser wird


----------



## TheGui (13. Oktober 2011)

es ist eine ALPHA ... sei froh das es überhaupt so weit ist ^^


----------



## The Paladin (13. Oktober 2011)

Wer würde so etwas tun?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (13. Oktober 2011)

The schrieb:


> Wer würde so etwas tun?
> 
> (Luna in Kiste)



Och wie niedlich! Endlich hab ich mein eigenes Hauspony! AUf diesen Tag habe ich schon lange gewartet


----------



## The Paladin (13. Oktober 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Och wie niedlich! Endlich hab ich mein eigenes Hauspony! AUf diesen Tag habe ich schon lange gewartet



Luna gehört mir, ich würde sie nie weggeben und würde sie unterstützen in ihren Kampf gegen Celestia

Hier, ein Link zu einem Screenshot. Die Antwort des Typen der mich Dominiert hat war: Thats my Job, and my Job is 20 % cooler than yours 

Nur konnte ich seine Antwort nicht mehr Speichern weil Mapchange war.

Ze Teleporter goes HIER


----------



## TheGui (13. Oktober 2011)

jaja das ist nur der Anfang



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Weiter gehts so



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (13. Oktober 2011)

Starship Ponys - It's a good day to baking Cupcakes ^^


----------



## TheGui (13. Oktober 2011)

nix starship ponys




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (13. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BTW. Mein Clan ignoriert mein Pinkie Pie Spray und Pinkie Pie Avatar Bild auf Steam. Die glauben ich trolle sie. Epic Win meinerseits ^^


----------



## LeWhopper (13. Oktober 2011)

EPIC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (13. Oktober 2011)

wieso is da Dash drauf wenns um Datenschutz geht O-o


----------



## The Paladin (13. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> wieso is da Dash drauf wenns um Datenschutz geht O-o



Anonymous Austria hat Politische Websites und den Österreichischen Rundfunk gehackt. Die haben immer Rainbow Dash als Symbol zurückgelassen. Rainbow Dash mit Anzug und die Hand zum Salut ^^


----------



## TheGui (13. Oktober 2011)

ui, die wissen was gut is ^^


----------



## The Paladin (13. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> ui, die wissen was gut is ^^



Nein, die wussten nicht was gut ist. In Österreich wird nämlich Diskutiert dass Internet in Österreich zu überwachen. Eine Internetpolizei wird auch schon Ausgebildet.

Der Chef von Anonymous Austria wurde auch schon verhaftet.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (13. Oktober 2011)

verdammt warum überkommt mich das spontane bedürfnis nach ein bischen threadlesen eine ponyserie anzuschauen ... muss ... wiederstehen


----------



## Zonalar (14. Oktober 2011)

@Captn.Pwn: Tu es...


Gigantische Neuigkeiten! PinkiePieSwear hat ein neues Lied veröffentlicht ^.^ Gleich mal in die Playlist gepackt. Endlich bekommt AppleJack ihre grosse Show!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cP0f5rvVkAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (14. Oktober 2011)

nice nice... versteh kein wort >_<


----------



## Zonalar (14. Oktober 2011)

Du musst kein Wort verstehen wenn die Sprache der Liebe gesprochen wird! Es macht mich...glücklich!

Btw: Hier noch ein kleiner Remix von Flutterwonder von einem Noname. Mir gefällts aber sehr, und wenns das morgen auch noch tut, nehm ichs auf die Playlist.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SjDJcnayAHY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LeWhopper (14. Oktober 2011)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> verdammt warum überkommt mich das spontane bedürfnis nach ein bischen threadlesen eine ponyserie anzuschauen ... muss ... wiederstehen



Dein Name ist doch Captn. Pwny


----------



## Amraam (14. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6sNPKg0gkmc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (14. Oktober 2011)

pinkies hüpfen bringt jedes mal nen Lächeln auf mein Gesicht!


----------



## Zonalar (14. Oktober 2011)

PUT GIFAFFES IN THE AIR!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZRrq09Jmn3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The Paladin (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich wollte mal fragen ob es ein gif von diesem Video hier gibt. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fA9bCV7zLv4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Es ist einfach süß und würde sich perfekt für das hier eignen:

Eine TF2 Waffe wo man ein Bild/gif einfügen kann ^^


----------



## Zonalar (14. Oktober 2011)

Paladin: Weil du die Verbrüderung zwischen Bronies und Poké-Fans symbolisierst, mache ich mich extra auf die suche nach deinem GIF. 

*Verschwindet in die dunklen Wälder des Internets*

Edit: *schlägt Verschlungene Äste mit der Machete aus der Weg* ICH HABE ES GEFUNDEN!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (14. Oktober 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Paladin: Weil du die Verbrüderung zwischen Bronies und Poké-Fans symbolisierst, mache ich mich extra auf die suche nach deinem GIF.
> 
> *Verschwindet in die dunklen Wälder des Internets*



Ich habe zwar keinen Einfluss auf Poké-Fans, aber ich danke dir trotzdem. 

Für dieses Gif habe ich schon auf Gamebanana geschaut, aber da gab es nur andere Gifs. Keine Filly Vinyl Scratch auf ihren Disco-CD-Kratz-dingens xD


----------



## The Paladin (14. Oktober 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Paladin: Weil du die Verbrüderung zwischen Bronies und Poké-Fans symbolisierst, mache ich mich extra auf die suche nach deinem GIF.
> 
> *Verschwindet in die dunklen Wälder des Internets*
> 
> Edit: *schlägt Verschlungene Äste mit der Machete aus der Weg* ICH HABE ES GEFUNDEN!



Du bist mein Held!

Wenn du mal ein unzensiertes Spiel auf Steam brauchst. Ich bin dein Österreicher


----------



## TheGui (14. Oktober 2011)

Ösi... deshalb gehen die videos die du verlinkst hier in deutschland nicht xD


----------



## The Paladin (15. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Ösi... deshalb gehen die videos die du verlinkst hier in deutschland nicht xD



Nicht mal Spin Vinyl Spin!?


----------



## Kamsi (15. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (15. Oktober 2011)

The schrieb:


> Nicht mal Spin Vinyl Spin!?



nope


----------



## The Paladin (15. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> nope



Naja, du nimmst das gif von Benji und lässt das Lied "You spin me right round" laufen (Die Originalversion)

Wuhu, es war verdammt viel Arbeit das gif zu bearbeiten und genau das richtige Bild aus dem gif zu entfernen um die Qualität von 8 bit Mario zu besserer Qualität (So wie ein 240 Video auf Youtube) zu machen (Naja, an die Originalqualität kommt man nicht ran).

Edit: Dieser Typ hier, verdient mit diesem Loadout eine Medaille!

Irgend ein Pyro ^^


----------



## TheGui (15. Oktober 2011)

hm Episode 3 

eine nette Episode mit einigen *guten *neuen Memevorlagen! und Anspielungen auf >>>*vorhandene<<< *memes!


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BX6-2y09J6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




haha, Sonic Rainbow Bomb is schon raus ^^
jetzt kann Dash auch Megatron besiegen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (15. Oktober 2011)

wtf Alicorn?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DonSarcinella (16. Oktober 2011)

So grad auch die neue episode reingezogen aber irgendwie schaut es sich anders an ich weiß nicht. Nicht unbedingt schlecht aber die folge fand ich jetzt nicht so gut wie die anderen. Ich weiß auch nicht genau warum, ich hoffe das ändert sich wieder in der nächsten folge. Fandet ihr die neue folge gut? Ich weiß ned kann mir ned vorstellen das es nur mir so geht.

Lg


----------



## TheGui (16. Oktober 2011)

DonSarcinella schrieb:


> So grad auch die neue episode reingezogen aber irgendwie schaut es sich anders an ich weiß nicht. Nicht unbedingt schlecht aber die folge fand ich jetzt nicht so gut wie die anderen. Ich weiß auch nicht genau warum, ich hoffe das ändert sich wieder in der nächsten folge. Fandet ihr die neue folge gut? Ich weiß ned kann mir ned vorstellen das es nur mir so geht.
> 
> Lg



storytechnisch wars nicht überragend... aber crazy twighlight und die fülle an MEMES! macht sie super!


----------



## TheGui (16. Oktober 2011)

buffed laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag


----------



## Zonalar (16. Oktober 2011)

Hab mir Episode 3 jetzt auch angeschaut (danke für den Link). Sie is noch viel lustiger, wenn man vorher Zelda: Majoras Mask gespielt hat  Du hast drei Tage Zeit oder der Mond zerstört ganz Equestria! Mwuahahahaha! Luna wäre stolz.

Edit: Hier ein Thread zur 3. Episode aus Ponychan, wie sie zusammen abfeiern  Mit Countdown gerspamme und co. Ich musste lachen  http://www.ponychan....s/35903155.html

Ich nehme Underpony mit seinem Flutterwonder Remix in meine Playlist :3 Mir gefällt der Pianopart so gut ^.^

2. Edit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Edit; Gott... ich sollte schlafen gehen. Aber ich muss sagen, *meine Signatur ist jetzt ein Link zur Playlist!*


----------



## tonygt (16. Oktober 2011)

Also ich fand die neue Serie einfach fucking AWESOME ich glaube ich hatte bei keiner anderen Folge soviele lul'z. Und die Anspielungen göttlich, gleich am Anfang schön Xzibit anspielung we need a checklist of a checklist thats checks the other checklist . Dann die Herr der Ringe Anspielung als Twillight durchdreht und nicht zu vergessen der Epische Karate Fight und ultimative Sonic Nuclearboom 
Und die Storie naja war genau so Simpel wie bei den meisten anderen Folgen gehalten, Twillight fühlt sich verpflichtet jede Woche etwas über Friendship zu erzählen und versucht verzweifelt etwas zu finden, ist jetzt auch nicht anders als bei den anderen Folgen


----------



## The Paladin (16. Oktober 2011)

Trollestia is Troll ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich habs mal gespoilert, um nicht alles vorwegzunehmen, für die, die sich Episode 3 noch nicht angeschaut haben 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit: Ich hab meine Playlist geshuffelt, damit die neueren Lieder früher kommen  Ansonsten empfehle ich euch, die Playlist "random" abzuspielen


----------



## TheGui (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann mich nicht satt sehen xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A4CBm3SXYFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (16. Oktober 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich habs mal gespoilert, um nicht alles vorwegzunehmen, für die, die sich Episode 3 noch nicht angeschaut haben
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Mal ne ganz Blöde frage ich fand die Szene mit Fluttershy zwar genial aber irgendwie kann ich sie keinem mir bekannten Meme zuordnen, kann mir da jemand mal auf die Sprünge helfen ?

Edit: noch etwas mehr Awesome Stuff ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=abE_z9O82Ac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FApvioT6tjo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


So mal gespoilert weil es einfach zu viel Awesomness ist und dann die Seite sprengt.

Insiede Art and Comics


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amraam (16. Oktober 2011)

chuck-Noris *denk*



TheGui schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht satt sehen xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...





das ist toll...

m.e. hätte man aber die zeit bis zum einschlag (also das standbild mit dem haus) etwas verlängern können (so ca 1 sec)


----------



## The Paladin (17. Oktober 2011)

Lebt ihr noch? Mir kommt es vor als ob ihr wartet bis jemand was reinschreibt ehe ihr was schreibt ^^


----------



## TheGui (17. Oktober 2011)

The schrieb:


> Lebt ihr noch? Mir kommt es vor als ob ihr wartet bis jemand was reinschreibt ehe ihr was schreibt ^^



ich übe hier mal kritik aus.

hier wird zu wenig diskutiert... und zu viel Lulz/Videos ohne weiteren Kontext gepostet (damit habe ich kein problem *aber *wir wurden *GEWARNT*! das dieser Thread nur offen bleibt wenn er nicht zu einem lulz spam thread verkommt!)

behalltet das bitte im Hinterkopf!

ich bin auch bissel enttäuscht, werfe regelmäßig Diskussionsmaterial rein... und keinen scheints zu jucken.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BTT



TheGui schrieb:


> wtf Alicorn?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zonalar (17. Oktober 2011)

TheGui, das mit den filly mit horn PLUS Flügel muss ein Ausrutscher gewesen sein. So ähnlich wie das Earthpony auf der Wolke beim Rennen von Filly-Dash. Wenn wir Glück haben, bringen sie ein Drittes Pony ins Spiel, dass neben Luna und Celestia auch Flügel und Horn hat, und spinnen darum einen grossartigen Plot  Also Dass würde mich riesig freuen.
Politische Battles mit Celestia und Luna über die Vorherrschaft über Equestria!

Aber dafür müsste gleichzeitig Luna auch mal anständig in die Serie eingebaut werden <.< 
Lauren Faust, wir wollen Luna! 

Edit: 
Also ich freue mich sehr, den Bronyhof als Quelle von genialen Musicvideos zu nutzen  Bevor der Bronyhof eröffnet wurde, hatte ich keine Ahnung über diese bunten Tierchen. Aber ihr habt mich für die Sache begeistert und ich engagiere mich sehr dafür, diesen Thread zu pflegen und mit Content zu füllen  Ich habe sogar eine Playlist mit all meinen Lieblings-PMV's (so sagst man doch, oder?) erstellt, und dank euch eine sogar Publikum, die es geniessen können 

Aber ich stimme zu, dass wir nicht unbedingt jedes Bild von Memebase hier reinkopieren müssen :/ Der Link dorthin sollte für die meisten Fälle reichen.


----------



## The Paladin (17. Oktober 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> TheGui, das mit den filly mit horn PLUS Flügel muss ein Ausrutscher gewesen sein. So ähnlich wie das Earthpony auf der Wolke beim Rennen von Filly-Dash. Wenn wir Glück haben, bringen sie ein Drittes Pony ins Spiel, dass neben Luna und Celestia auch Flügel und Horn hat, und spinnen darum einen grossartigen Plot  Also Dass würde mich riesig freuen.
> Politische Battles mit Celestia und Luna über die Vorherrschaft über Equestria!
> 
> Aber dafür müsste gleichzeitig Luna auch mal anständig in die Serie eingebaut werden <.<
> Lauren Faust, wir wollen Luna!



Nun, soll nicht die Folge am Freitag die Halloween Folge werden wo Luna nach Ponyville kommt?


----------



## TheGui (17. Oktober 2011)

scheinbar, jedenfalls will Luna ihr öffentliches Image bissel aufpolieren.

@ benji, ja das es kein exestierenes Alicorn ist war mir schon klar. alleine weil es nur ne Vorstellung von Twighlight gewesen ist.
Solche "Fehler" sind aber eigentlich Gold wert, Stoff für Spinnereien und man denke da nur an *Derpy*!


----------



## Zonalar (17. Oktober 2011)

The schrieb:


> Nun, soll nicht die Folge am Freitag die Halloween Folge werden wo Luna nach Ponyville kommt?



Was? Diesen Freitag schon? Ich muss mich vorbereiten!  
Ja, ich habe da auch was läuten gehört wegen Luna in der nächsten Folge. Aber ich dachte, dass wird eher eine Halloween-Spezialfolge, wo Luna nur einen kleinen "Sidekick" bekommt oder so <.< Aber wenn eine ganze Folge um sie dreht, umso besser 

Celestia:"Süsses willst du noch ein bisschen Mondkuchen?"

Luna: *nomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnom*

Edit: TheGui, wann bekommt Derpy mal einen ganzen Satz gesprochen? Ich dachte Derpy is auf der Karriere-Leiter raufgeklettert  Okay, Sie ist im Intro drinne und hatte ihren Fight gegen Major Mare (so hiess die doch...), aber ich hoffe, da kommt noch mehr.


----------



## Amraam (17. Oktober 2011)

eins muss man twilight lassen,

Fals sie probleme machen will, kommt selbst "Zwietracht" nicht hinterher ^^


----------



## tonygt (17. Oktober 2011)

Also ich Poste nie Sachen von Memebase, sondern immer das Beste von meinem browsen durch sämtliche Ponyseiten. Falls das hier nicht gewünscht ist, weil eh alle das Zeug schon kennen lassen ich es auch, ich selber fand es aber angenehm wenn ich net soviel Zeit hatte, dann einfach im Bestimmten Threads oder auch hier Awesome Stuff zu bekommen. 
Und zu Disskusionen, da müsste man halt richtige Fragen posten oder auch mehr über die Serie Disskutieren es stimmt schon das die Leute sich hier etwas kurzfassen was Disskusionen angeht, zum anderen weiß ich aber auch net was ich zu dem Pony mit Horn und Wings sagen soll eijo intressant, ist ihnen ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen könnte was draus werden oder halt net viel mehr kann ich dazu net sagen


----------



## TheGui (18. Oktober 2011)

das letztere war nur ein Beispiel, ich habe mehrfach versucht Diskussionen anzuregen, oder zumindest Stoff zum Diskutieren/drüber reden in den thread geworfen.
wurde immer gern ignoriert ^^

nix gegen Lulz, ich will nur ins Bewusstsein rufen das der Thread mehr bieten kann/sollte!


----------



## The Paladin (18. Oktober 2011)

Valve hat das Decal-Tool auf schwarz/weiss/Braun/Rosa reduziert. Ich hätte mein Schild viel früher anmalen sollen.

Jetzt muss ich mit dem hier vorlieb nehmen. (Obwohl die Farbpalette richtig dumm war, habe ich noch die Balken so verschoben dass es keine Rosa Luna wird)

Mein Schild + Chefkoch Pyro



Und zum Thema Diskussionsgrundlage, wir könnten ja die neuen Folgen immer Diskutieren wenn die rauskommen. Am Freitag kommt die neue Folge, am Samstag können wir Diskutieren. (Nur ein Vorschlag meinerseits ^^)


----------



## LeWhopper (18. Oktober 2011)

The schrieb:


> Valve hat das Decal-Tool auf schwarz/weiss/Braun/Rosa reduziert. Ich hätte mein Schild viel früher anmalen sollen.
> 
> Jetzt muss ich mit dem hier vorlieb nehmen. (Obwohl die Farbpalette richtig dumm war, habe ich noch die Balken so verschoben dass es keine Rosa Luna wird)
> 
> Mein Schild + Chefkoch Pyro



Na super. Für mich ist grade das Schild gedroppt. Habe mich voll gefreut bis ich gesehen habe das ich noch mal 3,80€ für das Werkzeug zum bemalen ausgeben soll? O_O Valve spinnt doch. Das hätte ruhig für ein mal anmalen kostenlos sein können.


----------



## TheGui (18. Oktober 2011)

klärt mich mal bissel über TF2 auf, da könne items dropen O-o? und ich dachte das is ftp


----------



## Zonalar (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab selber auch keine Ahnung über TF2... hab gehört, die haben eine ziemlich grosse Brony-Gemeinde dort


----------



## LeWhopper (18. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> klärt mich mal bissel über TF2 auf, da könne items dropen O-o? und ich dachte das is ftp



Es ist Free to Play und man kann alle Items kaufen. Aber es droppen auch welche. Wie in Diablo aber du hast die dann sofort im Inventar.
Bei mir ist grade das Schild gedroppt was man beschriften oder auch bemalen kann, aber leider müsste ich warten bis dieses Beschriftungs Kit droppt oder es jemand mit mir tauscht.

Im Durchschnitt ist bei mir jetzt pro Spielstunde ein Item gedroppt worden.

Da ich das Spiel schon kurz nach Release gekauft habe hat man sozusagen einen Premium Account. Man hat dort mehr Inventarplätze und es können auch solche seltenen Items droppen wie das Schild.
Wenn man es komplett F2P spielt hat man ein sehr kleines Inventar und es droppen nur normale Gegenstände.

Um einen normalen Account in einen Premium umzuwandeln muss man nur ein mal was im Shop gekauft haben. Oder eben das Spiel gekauft haben.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qbh5PzOw7WA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was haltet ihr von einem Stare-Contest? Hab mir noch nicht genau überlegt, wie das funktionieren soll... aber wird bestimmt awesome! 

Kleiner Edit: Wie überzeugt man jemand davon, MLP zuschaun? Post einfach das:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=riqPeucKarg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (18. Oktober 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm kann das sein das bei dem Video die Tonhöhe am Ende etwas falsch ist, hört sich für mich gegen Ende total schräg an. 
Stare Contest gibts doch schon so und hat meiner Meinung nach nicht viel mit FIM zu tun abgesehen davon das sowas nur funktioniert wenn man sich gegenübersteht und nicht über ein Forum 


Grad gefunden hab fast geheult unbedingt das Video dazu laufen lassen das ich gepostet hab
Video
Comic

Da der Comic ja auf einem Fanfic bassiert, ergibt sich für mich grade die Frage, wer von euch alles Fanfic liest, ich bin schon über 100 gestoßen hab mich aber noch nie dazu überwinden können eine anzufangen. Liest oder hat jemand von euch schon Fanfics gelesen?


----------



## Zonalar (18. Oktober 2011)

@tonygt:  Der Comic war grossartig! Und der SOng den du dazu gepostet hast ich auch grossartig! *in Playlist verstau*

Bis jetzt habe ich gerade ein Fancomic gelesen. Aber ich interessiere mich weniger für sie. Habe mir auch schon überlegt "Cupcakes" zu lesen. Aber ich möchte nicht die ganze Zeit and Tot-gebackene Ponies denken müssen, wenn ich mir MLP sehe oder jemand "Cupcakes!" sagt *__* Deswegen hab ichs mal sein lassen.

Aber wenn ihr noch weitere gute Fanfics kennt, dann nur her damit  Aber bitte mit BIldern


----------



## TheGui (18. Oktober 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Habe mir auch schon überlegt "Cupcakes" zu lesen. Aber ich möchte nicht die ganze Zeit and Tot-gebackene Ponies denken müssen, wenn ich mir MLP sehe oder jemand "Cupcakes!" sagt *__* Deswegen hab ichs mal sein lassen.



das ist nicht schlimm. einfach nur ein weiteres lustiges meme ^^

Fallout Equestria soll sehr gut sein... hat zumindest schon über 40 teile xD


----------



## Zonalar (18. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WsJkSArZKnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Und wieder weas gelernt.


----------



## The Paladin (18. Oktober 2011)

Gerade eben habe ich alle Folgen von MLP fertig. Habe in der Früh mit Winter Wrap up begonnen. Bis eben jetzt zu Zero Lesson.

Ich muss sagen, diese Masse an Folgen lässt mich nur das hier denken 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




(Nicht im Negativen Sinn, mein Kopf ist einfach überfüllt und ich habe wirklich Kopfschmerzen)


----------



## Zonalar (18. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht solltest du dich kurz hinlegen Paladin. Wir wollen nicht, dass du plötzlich Regenbogen kotzt. :/ Kein Bock, Noxiel zu fragen, die Sauerei im Thread wieder aufzuputzen <.<


----------



## The Paladin (18. Oktober 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du dich kurz hinlegen Paladin. Wir wollen nicht, dass du plötzlich Regenbogen kotzt. :/ Kein Bock, Noxiel zu fragen, die Sauerei im Thread wieder aufzuputzen <.<



Ne, so schnell Kipp ich nicht um. 

Übrigens, warum denken viele dass Rainbow Dash eine Lesbe ist? Sie ist nur etwas Tomboyish.

Und Discord, Mann, der Typ ist einfach Genial ^^ (Liegt wohl eher daran dass er und ich Trolle sind ^^)


----------



## TheGui (18. Oktober 2011)

The schrieb:


> Übrigens, warum denken viele dass Rainbow Dash eine Lesbe ist? Sie ist nur etwas Tomboyish.



etwas Tomboysh ???


----------



## The Paladin (18. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> etwas Tomboysh ???



Du weißt ja, die Sorte von Mädchen die nicht gerade durch ihr Feingefühl und ihre Geduld hervorstechen ^^





Ach ja, meine Klankollegen.

"Ivan, bist du wirklich unter die Ponys gegangen, bei dir kann ich es mir nicht vorstellen."
"Doch, ist er, die Anzeichen waren schon länger da und ihr habt nichts bemerkt"
"Tja, müssen wir ihn eben als Brony Akzeptieren, als Medic können wir ihn ja nicht ersetzen." (Da musste ich echt lachen)
"Wie kannst du nur so etwas mögen? Bei Animes würde ich es ja kapieren, aber nicht bei My little Pony. Hast du nicht genügend Jason Statham Filme gesehen als Kind?"


Ach ja, wie ich meine Klankollegen Liebe. Konnte ein paar davon bei der Games Com sehen ^^

(Und das mit dem Medic ist ein insider Joke, immer wenn ich einen Übercharge bereit habe und ihnen Mitteile: "Charge bereit, UND DU WIRST GEÜBERT" ist normalerweise ihr Todesurteil, immer wenn ich das sage, Explodieren sie durch eine Crit-Rocket)


----------



## Kamsi (19. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (19. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> *Bild*



Jetzt ganz im ernst, ich würde es nicht fertigbringen, MLP und Porn gleichzeitig offen zu haben. Es ist einfach... falsch. Sooooo falsch...


----------



## tonygt (19. Oktober 2011)

Vieleicht war es der Emergency Porn  um das zu verhindern was er beschrieben hat 

Bei dem Bild fällt mir wieder ein das ich umbedingt das Game wiederfinden muss und nochmal zocken ich glaub das Game hab ich am häufigsten durchgespielt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mal wieder passende Music zum Bild 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hpo7sCdfgkY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Passen beide gut zum Bild und zum Comic
Video 2


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Durch die ganzen Fanfics von Big Macintosh, wird er mir immer sympathischer. Ich finde es toll wie man durch die Fanfics, komplett andere Sachen mit den Figuren verbindet, trotzdem fand ich die guten Fanfics, die ich gelesen hab selten so abweichend, das ich sie nicht mit der eigentlichen Serie verknüpfen konnte.

Edit: warum geht denn das einbetten von Videos auf einmal net mehr.


----------



## Zonalar (19. Oktober 2011)

```
[media]Hier link rein[/media]
```
Dein link geht auf "http://www.youtube.c...d&v=hpo7scdfgky[/", natürlich funktioniert er nicht.


----------



## TheGui (19. Oktober 2011)

das problem hatte ich auch, du hast wohl ausversehen nen "Kanal" eingebettet, das geht nicht!

btw... eins der bessten fanmade plushs die ich bis jetz zu FiM gesehen hab!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140623366770?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_1501wt_1185


----------



## tonygt (19. Oktober 2011)

Okay jetzt sollten beide Videos gehen aber warum sich das eine Einbetten lies und das andere nicht kp.


----------



## The Paladin (19. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> das problem hatte ich auch, du hast wohl ausversehen nen "Kanal" eingebettet, das geht nicht!
> 
> btw... eins der bessten fanmade plushs die ich bis jetz zu FiM gesehen hab!
> http://www.ebay.com/...#ht_1501wt_1185



Ehm, weißt du ob Er/Sie noch mehr von denen Herstellt? Das Geld hätte ich, Paypal hatte ich, musste aber wegen irgendwelcher Probleme geschlossen werden (Hab es nur einmal benutzt, danach nie wieder). Aber wie gesagt, es wäre wohl komisch wenn plötzlich so etwas in einem Paket auftaucht und meine Eltern/Geschwister es sehen und sich fragen was zur Hölle ich mit einem Pinken Pony will ^^ 

Ich habe keinen Ebay Account und kann deshalb nicht fragen (Noch will ich keinen Ebay Account)

Und mein Plan ohne größere Fragen an Pinkie Pie zu kommen wäre kurz vor Weihnachten als "Geschenk an meine Nichte". (+ein paar Hello Kitty Puppen und sie wird nie bemerken dass sie jemals ein Pinkes Pony hatte)


Also, wisst ihr mehr über den, der die macht?


Edit: Ich denke immer wenn ich was schreibe, passiert eine lange Zeit nichts, keine Antwort. Ich glaube ich verdiene nicht nur den Titel Threadkiller, sondern so etwas wie "Threadkiller Sergeant Master Corporal Deluxe TO THE MAX" (Ihr wisst was es bedeutet ^^)


----------



## tonygt (20. Oktober 2011)

Wie ich Crossovers ja liebe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Brohoof an denjenigen der mir sagt aus welchen Game das stammt 

Und für TF2 Fans 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (20. Oktober 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Wie ich Crossovers ja liebe



kp woher das stammt aber ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e-IjuIKSUlo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




PS... alle drehen durch.. ALLE >_<


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (20. Oktober 2011)

Daher stammts net also keinen Brohoof 
Wobei ich ehrlich zugeben muss das ich mir selbst nicht sicher bin ob es nur von dem Game stammt oder aus einem anderen Steampunk gedöns.


----------



## Kamsi (20. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



??????


----------



## TheGui (20. Oktober 2011)

schaut alles gleich aus
http://www.google.de/search?gcx=w&q=steampunkt+p%C3%BCoster&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=de&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1280&bih=869#um=1&hl=de&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=steampunk+game+cover&oq=steampunk+game+cover&aq=f&aqi=&aql=1&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=16914l18058l2l18209l6l6l0l5l0l0l116l116l0.1l1l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=3e4ec8a2df9bec00&biw=1280&bih=869


----------



## tonygt (20. Oktober 2011)

Kann ich gar net glauben das keiner von euch das Game gespielt hat  Hab grad extra nochmal nachgeschaut und ja ich hab recht es ist genau die Parody zu dem Game, das ich meinte ich geb euch nochmal ein bisschen Zeit 

Und nein Arcanum ist falsch das Spiel ist sogar relativ neu.


----------



## The Paladin (20. Oktober 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Kann ich gar net glauben das keiner von euch das Game gespielt hat  Hab grad extra nochmal nachgeschaut und ja ich hab recht es ist genau die Parody zu dem Game, das ich meinte ich geb euch nochmal ein bisschen Zeit
> 
> Und nein Arcanum ist falsch das Spiel ist sogar relativ neu.



Hm, ich weiß es eigentlich nicht, aber ich rate mal Fable 3

Weil es im Industriezeitalter spielt
Es relativ neu ist


Hab ich recht?


----------



## tonygt (20. Oktober 2011)

The schrieb:


> Hm, ich weiß es eigentlich nicht, aber ich rate mal Fable 3
> 
> Weil es im Industriezeitalter spielt
> Es relativ neu ist
> ...



Yeah doch jemand der es kennt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier das Orginal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der endgültige Beweise, einfach mal die Beschreibung lesen 
Rarity Bild


----------



## LeWhopper (20. Oktober 2011)

Grade noch fix ne Runde "Beat Hazard" gespielt und da dachte ich, mal schaun ob online noch nen paar Leute unterwegs sind. 

Voll die Bronys unterwegs.

Einen gefunden und wir hatten knapp 50 übereinstimmende Lieder und dann haben wir uns für 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sryqaS07WaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



entschieden. Vor allem hatte derjenige voll viele Pony Lieder


----------



## Zonalar (21. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du Ponylieder magst, klick auf meine SIgnatur  Kannst ja schauen, ob du ein paar neue Juwelen im meiner playlist für dich entdeckst  Hab mal wieder 2-3 Lieder hinzugefügt. Sind schon bald 50


----------



## TheGui (21. Oktober 2011)

oha 50, glaub die playlist muss ich mal durchgehen.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich frage mich, wie viele Staffeln es zu MLP geben wird. Ich genieße die Show und das Fandom. Aber auch die besten Dinge haben ein Ende, man denke an Dragonball, Happy Tree Friends (Die haben schon seit Monaten nichts mehr gebracht). 

Irgendwie hoffe ich dass MLP zu South Park oder Simpsons größe heranwächst. 


Und Lauren Faust. Naja, hoffen wir das Sie recht hat.

Von Wikipedia entnommen:

Near the end of the first season, Faust announced that she had left the show, and for season two she stepped down from Executive Producer to Consulting Producer. Her involvement in the second season mainly consists of story conception and scripts. Despite her decreased participation, she still has high hopes for the staff members, stating that "the gaps I have left are being filled by the same amazing artists, writers, and directors who brought you Season 1. I'm certain the show will be as entertaining as ever".


Das einzige wovor ich Angst hätte wären Bronies die mehr auf "Shipping" aus sind, als auf Story. Wenn ich mir die Tumblr´s der verschiedenen Bronies anschaue. Dann läuft mir ein kalter Schauer den Rücken runter (Stichworte: Flutterfuckershy, Princess Mollestia, Pinkamena Diane Pie [CUPCAKES, ich trauere um Fluttershy], Lil Miss Rarity, Futashy)


Edit: Alles in allem, ich hatte so einige Shows die ich geliebt habe, jede ist untergegangen (Außer South Park).


----------



## TheGui (21. Oktober 2011)

The schrieb:


> Das einzige wovor ich Angst hätte wären Bronies die mehr auf "Shipping" aus sind, als auf Story. Wenn ich mir die Tumblr´s der verschiedenen Bronies anschaue. Dann läuft mir ein kalter Schauer den Rücken runter (Stichworte: Flutterfuckershy, Princess Mollestia, Pinkamena Diane Pie [CUPCAKES, ich trauere um Fluttershy], Lil Miss Rarity, Futashy)



die sorge ist verständlich, aber es bleibt offiziell eine show für junge Mädchen. Somit sind schon einmal Grenzen da die nicht überschritten werden können.

Das mehr Brony Fanservice in die show einfliesen wird ist sicher... aber da bin ich einfach mal optimistisch und hoffe das die Macher wissen was sie tun xD

Ich fürchte eher dass das fandom kipt und anfängt zu viel zu erwarten...


----------



## The Paladin (21. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> die sorge ist verständlich, aber es bleibt offiziell eine show für junge Mädchen. Somit sind schon einmal Grenzen da die nicht überschritten werden können.
> 
> Das mehr Brony Fanservice in die show einfliesen wird ist sicher... aber da bin ich einfach mal optimistisch und hoffe das die Macher wissen was sie tun xD
> 
> *Ich fürchte eher dass das fandom kipt und anfängt zu viel zu erwarten...*



Genau das zerstört Serien, Leute die sich zu viel erwarten, enttäuscht werden und sich Aufregen und dann in eine andere Gruppe abspalten und sagen "Früher war alles besser" (siehe WoW als beispiel, oder TF2)


----------



## LeWhopper (21. Oktober 2011)

The schrieb:


> Das einzige wovor ich Angst hätte wären Bronies die mehr auf "Shipping" aus sind, als auf Story. Wenn ich mir die Tumblr´s der verschiedenen Bronies anschaue. Dann läuft mir ein kalter Schauer den Rücken runter (Stichworte: Flutterfuckershy, Princess Mollestia, Pinkamena Diane Pie [CUPCAKES, ich trauere um Fluttershy], Lil Miss Rarity, Futashy)



Du vergisst die Regel 34 des Internets. "If it exist, there is porn of it." Wenn es existiert gibt es auch pornos davon" (Sinngemäß eher: Wenn es existiert gibt es auch versautes davon.)


----------



## Zonalar (21. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=24tnc4GKzUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



I regret nothing


----------



## TheGui (21. Oktober 2011)

hahahahahha ... es war nur eine Frage der Zeit!

alles... alles wird ponifiziert 

und btw, ich bereue auch nix ^^


BAH es ist ein Phänomen... wie bin ich jetzt von den Halo... ehm Ponyfans zu dem hier gekommen 

O_o der singt ja richtig gut






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2C0JAoUxyJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uJVita5tPjk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The Paladin (21. Oktober 2011)

Ach ja, Parodierte Lieder. Aber wie bei Wierd Al sind sie sehr gut.

Die beiden oberen Parodien sind (Falls ihr sie nicht kennt, the more you know ^^)

Baby Got Back von SirMixAlot

Fly me to the Moon von Frank Sinatra


Edit:

Bill Clinton ist ein Brony (Kein Scherz)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cUYuuAleyBA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zonalar (22. Oktober 2011)

Mein kleiner Bruder ist jetzt ein Brony. Ich habe ihn ein paar epische Fan.videos gezeigt (epic sonic-rainboom), sowie viele geile Music-videos von der Brony-Gemeinde. Er hat alle Folgen in den letzten 2 Wochen durchgesehen (obwohl erst seit dieses Jahr english ind er schule hat  ) Dementsprechend viel hat er verstanden 
YAY!
Ich muss ihn noch meine Playlist zeigen, damit er auch die ganze Zeit PVM's hören kann  Dann kommt er endlich mal von dieser "Bushido"-ähnlichen Musik weg, auf die er in letzter Zeit steht <.< Aber die Chancen stehen sehr gut 

Wir wachsen! ^.^


----------



## TheGui (22. Oktober 2011)

erstmal coole Aufnahme, die Fragen waren aber so einfach das ich nicht glaube das Clinton ein Brony ist (toll wärs... und auch irgendwie zuzutrauen O_o) 



Benji9 schrieb:


> Dann kommt er endlich mal von dieser "Bushido"-ähnlichen Musik weg, auf die er in letzter Zeit steht <.< Aber die Chancen stehen sehr gut



Bei Derpy ... die Heilung der Jugend vor der totalen medialen Verdummung ist FiM !


----------



## The Paladin (22. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> erstmal coole Aufnahme, die Fragen waren aber so einfach das ich nicht glaube das Clinton ein Brony ist (toll wärs... und auch irgendwie zuzutrauen O_o)
> 
> 
> 
> Bei Derpy ... die Heilung der Jugend vor der totalen medialen Verdummung ist FiM !



Ich weiß dass die Fragen einfach waren. Aber überlege mal, wenn er die Serie gar nicht kennen würde, hätte er die Fragen falsch beantwortet. (Naja, einige waren offensichtlich ^^)

Ich würde Bill Clinton wählen wenn ich in Amerika leben würde xD


----------



## The Paladin (22. Oktober 2011)

Hier habt ihr:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pBDs7T78lsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (22. Oktober 2011)

tolle Episode, weniger memepotenzial aber dafür CAPSLOC LUNA FUCK YEAH!

Und sie lehren ihr den Weg des Trolls :O


----------



## The Paladin (22. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> tolle Episode, weniger memepotenzial aber dafür CAPSLOC LUNA FUCK YEAH!
> 
> Und sie lehren ihr den Weg des Trolls :O



Naja, Memepotenzial hat es.

Ab jetzt kann man alle Luna Meme Bilder in "Ye olde English in Capslock" machen ^^


----------



## tonygt (22. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> tolle Episode, weniger memepotenzial aber dafür CAPSLOC LUNA FUCK YEAH!
> 
> Und sie lehren ihr den Weg des Trolls :O



Damit sie eine würdige Konkurrez zu Celestria ist 

Also ich fand die Folge mal wieder sehr gelungen. Weniger Memese mehr Luls  
Und Luna


----------



## The Paladin (22. Oktober 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Damit sie eine würdige Konkurrez zu Celestria ist
> 
> Also ich fand die Folge mal wieder sehr gelungen. Weniger Memese mehr Luls
> Und Luna



Nanana, was soll das, wer mag hier Luna so sehr?

Naja, wir sind tolerant, also das hier, damit du dich besser fühlst xD



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






(Wollte es schon immer mal posten, einer der wenigen Blogs bei denen es nicht um "Shipping" geht.)


Edit: Also, habt ihr schon eure Lieblingsponys vorgestellt? Meines ist Pinkie Pie ^^


----------



## TheGui (22. Oktober 2011)

<--


The schrieb:


> Edit: Also, habt ihr schon eure Lieblingsponys vorgestellt?


_________________     V


----------



## Onicon (22. Oktober 2011)

Kann mir bitte einer von euch
mal kurz und knackig erklären, was es mit
diesen "Ponys" auf sich hat?
Ich habe wirklich überhaupt nichts dagegen, doch
ich will den Sinn dahinter nicht recht verstehen...

LG
Onico (:


----------



## The Paladin (22. Oktober 2011)

Onicon schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte einer von euch
> mal kurz und knackig erklären, was es mit
> diesen "Ponys" auf sich hat?
> Ich habe wirklich überhaupt nichts dagegen, doch
> ...



Also, My little Pony; Friendship is Magic. Ist eine Serie für kleine Mädchen, aber sie ist sehr beliebt bei Männern zwischen 15 und 35 Jahren. Erklären kann man es nicht richtig. Entweder man schaut es sich an (Auf Englisch) und mag es, oder man mag es nicht. Ein großen Punkt spielt auch die Community (Bronies), die sehr tolerant ist und eigentlich nie flucht, oder jemanden verarscht (Naja, außer es sind Gefolgsleute von Trollestia ^^). 

Hm, ich glaube ihr anderen könntet es besser Erklären.

Los, er ist leichte Beute und wird in die Herde eingegliedert ^^


----------



## Onicon (22. Oktober 2011)

The schrieb:


> Also, My little Pony; Friendship is Magic. Ist eine Serie für kleine Mädchen, aber sie ist sehr beliebt bei Männern zwischen 15 und 35 Jahren. Erklären kann man es nicht richtig. Entweder man schaut es sich an (Auf Englisch) und mag es, oder man mag es nicht. Ein großen Punkt spielt auch die Community (Bronies), die sehr tolerant ist und eigentlich nie flucht, oder jemanden verarscht (Naja, außer es sind Gefolgsleute von Trollestia ^^).
> 
> Hm, ich glaube ihr anderen könntet es besser Erklären.
> 
> Los, er ist leichte Beute und wird in die Herde eingegliedert ^^



Hmm, nun gut, jetzt hast du mich
erst recht neugierig gemacht...
Nun muss ich mir wohl diese Serie mal ansehen.
Gibt es da irgendeine spezielle "Folge" die ich
als Erstes ansehen sollte, oder oder ist total egal?


----------



## tonygt (22. Oktober 2011)

An sich muss man schon bei der ersten Anfangen. Ich Persönlich fand zwar die Prolog Folgen nicht so super aber danach wirds deutlich besser. Ansonsten einfach mal in den Anfangs Poste von dem Thread reinschauen ich glaube da steht auch noch einiges. Zum Thema Bronies und Ponys


----------



## Onicon (22. Oktober 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> An sich muss man schon bei der ersten Anfangen. Ich Persönlich fand zwar die Prolog Folgen nicht so super aber danach wirds deutlich besser. Ansonsten einfach mal in den Anfangs Poste von dem Thread reinschauen ich glaube da steht auch noch einiges. Zum Thema Bronies und Ponys



Danke (:


----------



## TheGui (22. Oktober 2011)

Onicon schrieb:


> Hmm, nun gut, jetzt hast du mich
> erst recht neugierig gemacht...
> Nun muss ich mir wohl diese Serie mal ansehen.
> Gibt es da irgendeine spezielle "Folge" die ich
> als Erstes ansehen sollte, oder oder ist total egal?



erstes Seite des treads.. mein Anfangspost. 

da hab ich einige dinge zur "Aufklärung" reingepackt!


Und es gibt episoden die anfängerfreundlicher sind.. gibt auch ne liste dazu : / ... mom suchen!

ah hier

http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/we7vktva/fimepisoden.jpg


----------



## Kamsi (22. Oktober 2011)

V​  V
  V
 V​


----------



## The Paladin (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe es vorhergesagt ........

Es hat sich erfüllt .........

FUCK YEAH 

/)^3^(\






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (22. Oktober 2011)

Was hast du vorhergesagt?


----------



## The Paladin (22. Oktober 2011)

The schrieb:


> Naja, Memepotenzial hat es.
> 
> Ab jetzt kann man alle Luna Meme Bilder in "Ye olde English in Capslock" machen ^^



Ich zitiere mich selbst ^^

Ne Stunde oder 2 danach war dieses Bild von Luna auf Memebase




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (22. Oktober 2011)

The schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich selbst ^^
> 
> Ne Stunde oder 2 danach war dieses Bild von Luna auf Memebase
> 
> ...


ich sagte "Nicht viel" Memepotenzial... besonders im bezug auf Episode 3!

Das Capslock Luna meme ist aber Älter als dein Post 

Soll deine Freude daran aber nicht schmälern xD


----------



## The Paladin (22. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> ich sagte "Nicht viel" Memepotenzial... besonders im bezug auf Episode 3!
> 
> Das Capslock Luna meme ist aber Älter als dein Post
> 
> Soll deine Freude daran aber nicht schmälern xD



Wirklich? Die Folge wurde erst heute gezeigt und erst nach meinen Post war Capslock old english Luna auf Memebase. Viel älter als ein paar Stunden kann das Meme nicht sein. +Double the fun von Luna ist dort auch ein Meme ^^


----------



## TheGui (23. Oktober 2011)

du hast um 19 Uhr gepostet Der erste Kommentar im ersten Episde 4 Video auf Youtube ist von 17 Uhr

Fimchan (Achtung Rule 34 geduldet) / ponychan (Rule 34 verboten) sind schnellere Quellen für memes der neuen episden ^^

Memes die auf Memebase gezeigt werden stammen nicht zwangsläufig von memebase!

Das memebaselogo wird auf jedes Bild geklatscht was da upgeloadet wird... egal woher es stammt.

BTW... hatt wer ne ahnung wie man selbst gemacht Lulz zur wahl stellen lassen kann`?
(hier wurd das logo unten auch erst reingehauen nachdem ichs upgeloadet hab)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (23. Oktober 2011)

Hm, wenigstens weiß ich dass es viele gibt die so wie ich denken ^^

Habe gerade mein erstes Fanfic zu MLP gelesen. (Naja, ich zähle Cupcakes nicht dazu, und Sweet Apple Massacre auch nicht. Gott sei mir Gnädig das ich schon von Fluttershy serial Killer und Manic Twilight gewarnt worden bin)


Yay, Nurseredheart hat auf Tumblr auf meine Frage geantwortet UND die Antworten als Haikus geschrieben.

Asknurseredheart


----------



## Zonalar (23. Oktober 2011)

*<* i mean... if it's okay for you...*squeeze*

Paladin! Wie wärs, wenn du auch für deinen Avatar dein Favorite Pony nimmst? Das wäre grossartig!  Ich würd voll drauf abfahren, wenn alle Bronys Die Avatare (und wenn ihr wollt auch die Signatur) ponyfiziert werden! Och, bitte bitte sag ja! 
Wir werden Buffed übernehmen! 

Edit: Um dir, Paladin (und all den anderen neuen Bronys) es einfach zu machen, poste ich ein paar gute Quellen für Avatare, GIF's (so wie mein Avatar :3 ) und Signaturen. 
Ich hoffe, ich kann dich für die Sache gewinnen  


Benji's kleiner Ressourcen-Basar
​Ich zitiere nochmal TheGui, der eine nette Sammlung von Signaturen auf Seite 10 gepostet hat:


TheGui schrieb:


> Kleine signatur auswahl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deviantart ist grossartig wenn man Bilder sucht  Ich habe von dort mein Fluttershy.

Diese Fangruppe haben schon sehr viele Pic's im Arsenal, die du direkt als Avatar nehmen kannst, oder halt zuerst mit PS verkleinern musst (GIF's dürfen nicht grösser als 100x100 pixel sein, sonst zeigt es nicht richtig an). Normale BIlder werrden sonst auf die Avatargrösse verkleinert 
Fangroup: MLP Friendship is Magic

Von dieser Fangruppe habe ich mein Fluttershy gefunden :3 Die haben auch tonnenweise Pony-Material, die wir als Avatare gebrauchen können  
Fangroup: MLP-FiM

Nicht zu vergessen ist Ponychan.net
Hier seid ihr quasi direkt an der Quelle. Es werden soviele Bilder veröffentlicht, dass ihr eure eigene Bibliothek damit eröffnen könnt! Viel Spass beim durchstöbern.
Kleiner Dank an TheGui, der als erster auf diese Seite verlinkt hat 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
3. Edit: Ich hab mal (hipster) redheart gefragt, wann Spike seine Flügel wachsen  Ich hoffe auf eine Antwort ^.^ Vielen dank für den Link, die Zeichnungen sind sehr gelungen


----------



## The Paladin (23. Oktober 2011)

Also, Benji9. Höre mich an und BITTE höre genau zu!

Was immer du tust, gehe niemals, NIEMALS auf Pinkamena Diane Pie auf Tumblr, oder am besten auf gar keine der Pinkie Pie Seiten.

Es setzt sozusagen "Cupcakes" fort. Und da du Fluttershy als Lieblingspony hast, will ich nicht das du verdorben wirst dort. Es gibt dort keine Gewaltzensur und ich (Da ich von haus aus Folter/Blut verabscheue) war mehr als nur Schockiert was dort getrieben wird. 

Lasse deine Seele nicht von dem Verderben, niemand sollte durch Zufall sehen was dort mit Fluttershy passiert.


----------



## Zonalar (23. Oktober 2011)

Paladin. Deine Warnung ist angekommen und wird tief in meinem Herzen eingraphieret, damit ich das niemals vergesse.  Vielen Dank für die Warnung-

Btw: Dein Outlook is SO AWESOME! Du machst mich so happy! Seriously, you have made my day! *brohoof*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Kleine Frage, was ist tumblr? Hab auch mal von denen gehört und das Icon kommt mir auch bekannt vor, aber hab keine Ahnung, was das is :/


----------



## TheGui (23. Oktober 2011)

hm, nehmt ihr euch das so sehr zu Herzen?

hab Cupcakes und Sweet aple masacre gelesen, und ja es war derb, aber die Figuren konnte es mir nicht verderben : /

PS: Richard war Brony bevor es cool war!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (23. Oktober 2011)

Also, auf Tumblr kann jeder einen Blog eröffnen. Und je nachdem wie gut er die Fragen beantwortet oder eben die Antworten ZEICHNET (Es gibt von jedem Pony mindestens 3 die gut Zeichnen). Man kann dort eine richtige Fangemeinde aufbauen. Und natürlich gibt es den "Ask a Question" Button, je nach dem wie der, den du fragst, drauf ist (Oder wie gut deine Frage ist) beantwortet er sie. 

Hipster Redheart kriegt so um die 1000 Fragen am tag, wärend Pinkamena Diane Pie über 5000 kriegt. (So wie ich es gesehen habe, dorthin gehe ich nicht mehr)

Hipster Redheart hat meine Frage beantwortet, also war sie gut ^^


----------



## Zonalar (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab Hipster redheart gefragt, wann Spike seine Flügel bekommt  Mal hoffen, ob sie durchkommt.

Und hier ein kleines Video über das Thema "Clop to Ponies". Falls ihr noch nicht 18 seid, lasst die Finger davon. 


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2vRvolV3pg8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (23. Oktober 2011)

hm DU hast zu viel electro akapela in deiner playlist ^^

aber dennoch versüßt sie mir grad das ragi hc wipen >_<


----------



## LeWhopper (23. Oktober 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Und hier ein kleines Video über das Thema "Clop to Ponies". Falls ihr noch nicht 18 seid, lasst die Finger davon.



Clop? Hmm warte da hatte ich doch noch ein Bild.

Edit: Ich würde es jetzt nicht als nicht Jugendfrei einschätzen. Also für jedermann sichtbar. Weil versautes wird ja nicht gezeigt^^

Wohl aber Trollestia.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm der Videotitel heißt "Dont fap to ponys" ?
Hmm ich glaub ich muss nen neues Meme machen xD Mit "I fapped at ponys before it was 20% cooler"


----------



## The Paladin (23. Oktober 2011)

Oh ja, bevor ich es vergesse. Bei deiner Beschreibung unter dem Bild Benji, das quite ist falsch, es heißt quiet. Es ist mir schon zehntausend mal aufgefallen. Aber immer vergesse ich es ^^

Außer du machst es absichtlich.


Und der einzige Grund warum ich Tumblr beigetreten bin ist dieser Blog hier:

askfluttershyandpinkiepie

Dieser Blog ist Herzerwärmend

(Für die, die sich nicht mit Tumblr auskennen, einfach auf das erste Bild klicken, alles wird verdunkelt und du siehst die Bilder wie ein Comicstrip. Wenn du fertig bist, einfach ESC drücken und es ist wieder normal. So werden die verkleinerten Bilder vergrößert)


----------



## Zonalar (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich werde mein Titel gleich ändern 
Ich hab mir Episode 4 angeschaut.
Meine Playlist hat 60 VIdeos.
TheGui, ja ich möchte auch ein paar von diesen Electro-Videos rausnehmen, aber kann mich nicht entscheiden für welche, da mir echt viele Gefallen  Mein Gedanke war, dass man die Playlist im Hintergrund abspielen und die Kreationen des Bronismus geniessen kann. Sag ruhig bescheit, welche dir nicht gefallen, oder einfach zu "störend" sind.  Ich nehm sie dann raus.

Edit: Hier ein nettes MusicVideo 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p8nbQKaJkRw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (23. Oktober 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> paar von diesen Electro-Videos rausnehmen, aber kann mich nicht entscheiden für welche, da mir echt viele Gefallen  Mein Gedanke war, dass man die



erstmal alles drin lassen wo sinnvol Wörter anneinander gereiht werden 

fluterwonder z,B. wär nen gutes beispiel für etwas das nicht gelöscht werden sollte


----------



## Zonalar (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe mal meine Playlist überarbeitet. Anzahl der Lieder von 60 auf 50 gedroppt =( Aber ich denke, jetzt lässt sie sich auch bei Freunden zeigen, ohne als verrückt, abgestempelt zu werden  
"Do you like it? DO YOU LIKE IT?!"


----------



## TheGui (24. Oktober 2011)

hör ich morgen mal durch ^^

zum thema Tumblr... wie finde ich die anderen Blogs der POnynerds?


----------



## Zonalar (24. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wu3j3Qh7sTE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The Paladin (24. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> hör ich morgen mal durch ^^
> 
> zum thema Tumblr... wie finde ich die anderen Blogs der POnynerds?



Ehm, das weiß ich selber nicht. Ich habe zuerst "askfluttershyandpinkiepie" angeschaut. Rechts an der Seite sind alle anderen die ihnen "Folgen" dort kann man schauen wo die anderen sind. 

Schon an den Namen kann man meistens erkennen was für eine Art Blog es ist.


Askprincessluna = Gut
Naughtysideofthemoon = Schlecht

askfluttershy = Gut
askflutterfuckershy = Schlecht

Und natürlich die Königliche Familie

askprincessmolestia = Naja, wie mans nimmt, ist pervers aber ziemlich lustig ^^
askprincesstrollestia = Der Troll 

usw. Es gibt Zahllose Blogs.


Ach ja, Warnungen:

Pinkamenadianepie (Schon vorher gewarnt, warum Fluttershy? Warum nur?)
asklilmissrarity (Außer du stehst auf Sado Maso und Blut, ich finde es etwas Ekelerregend)

Das waren die "Fallen" wo man nicht genau sagen kann ob es gut/schlecht ist



Edit: Gerade gesehen, die Cutie Mark Crusaders haben eine Frage von mir beantwortet (Die mit den Energy drinks, obwohl ich wollte das sie die Trinken, nicht das sie welche SIND xD)


Cutie mark Crusaders


----------



## Weeeedlord (24. Oktober 2011)

Dieser ganze Thread macht mich sehr traurig...


----------



## The Paladin (24. Oktober 2011)

Weeeedlord schrieb:


> Dieser ganze Thread macht mich sehr traurig...



Warum? Was machen wir falsch?


----------



## tonygt (24. Oktober 2011)

Weeeedlord schrieb:


> Dieser ganze Thread macht mich sehr traurig...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (24. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Danke Weedlord, du verhilfst uns schneller zur Seite 30


----------



## TheGui (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich hasse Buffed lags...

Danke für die Tumblr aufklärung!

nutz ich mal den doppelpost sinvoll.. NEEEED!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xsMgwPSxPgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The Paladin (24. Oktober 2011)

Warum fühle ich mich Schuldig wenn ich das hier sehe?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OA5n8pmK4jg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (24. Oktober 2011)

@ThePaladin  

Und wieder was zum lachen 
Oder ich hatte mehr so den Ahah effekt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mPQgzelAlZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und ich versteht das mit dem Einbetten nicht, mal Kopier ich genau den selben Link und mal geht es und mal geht es nicht ich Blicks net


----------



## TheGui (24. Oktober 2011)

The schrieb:


> Warum fühle ich mich Schuldig wenn ich das hier sehe?


cause u cloped to ponys!



zum einbetten, selber link oder selbes video?

seit ich weis das man Kanäle net einbetten kann such ich immer das Video das nicht ging nochmal extra auf youtube damit es "alleine steht" und dann gehts immer.


----------



## The Paladin (24. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> cause u cloped to ponys!




So etwas habe ich nicht getan, 

UNTERSTELLUNGEN UND RUFMORD!

Ne, war nur spaß, ich weiß das du es nicht ernst meinst


Yay, am 5. November kommt eine neue Folge, danach im genauen Wochentakt (12, 19)

Besonders freue ich mich auf die Folge am 12ten,



Spoiler



Da bekommt Applebloom ihr Cutie Mark/s ^^





Edit: Endlich, mein Medic spielt nicht mehr die "Domination-Lines" auf seiner Säge, sondern "MLP-Theme" "Hush now, quiet now" "Winter Wrap Up" usw.


----------



## tonygt (24. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> cause u cloped to ponys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne selber Link also meistens machs ich so das ich einfach Rechtsklick aufs Video machen und URL kopieren das funktioniert meistens, bei manchen Videos funktionierts auf einmal nicht dann geh ich mal auf Youtube da gehts dann manchmal geht auch erst der Link am Ende des Videos ganz Strange. Natürlich bei unterschiedliche Videos


----------



## TheGui (24. Oktober 2011)

komisch komisch


----------



## LeWhopper (24. Oktober 2011)

OMFPG = Oh my fu**ing pony god




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (24. Oktober 2011)

das isn fake btw

http://www.equestriadaily.com/2011/10/nightly-roundup-137.html#more

[font=Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica, FreeSans, sans-serif]*Southpark Episode Hoax*

Earlier, an image was floating around, and a ton of you sent it my way. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​We are pretty much 99% sure it is a hoax. The website it was found on does not actually show the synopsis, and Southpark in general is known for never releasing it early. 

I'm just tossing this in here since some of you seem really excited to see it up on EQD! There you go! 
[/font]


----------



## LeWhopper (25. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> das isn fake btw



Mist -.-

Naja die Autoren von Southpark werden da sicher noch ne Folge drüber machen. Über die Wii haben Sie es ja auch gemacht


----------



## Zonalar (25. Oktober 2011)

Meine lieben Freunde, ein neuer Stern erschliesst sich am Horizont...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qnmVxtUgFek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zonalar (25. Oktober 2011)

```
[MEDIA=youtube]qnmVxtUgFek[/MEDIA]
```
 *richtig

*

```
[MEDIA=youtube]qnmVxtUgFek[/MEDIA]
```
 *richtig*


```
[media]qnmVxtUgFek[/media]
```
* richtig*, du brauchst eigendlich nicht mehr, wenn du ein Video aus Youtube hier anzeigen willst.


```
[MEDIA=youtube]qnmVxtUgFek[/MEDIA]
```
 *falsch, *dieser Zusatz entsteht, wenn man bei Youtube in einem Video rechts auf "related Videos" klickt.


```
[MEDIA=youtube]qnmVxtUgFek[/MEDIA]
```
 *falsch*, dieser Zusatz entsteht, wenn man ein Video aus einer Playlist abspielt.


```
[MEDIA=youtube]qnmVxtUgFek[/MEDIA]
```
* falsch, *dieser Zusatz ensteht, wenn man aus der Abo-liste ein Video anklickt.

Um nochmal zusammenfassen, warum diese anderen links "möglicherweise" nicht funktionieren, ist: Weil die Links komprimiert werden wenn man sie einfach copy&paste hinzufügt, und dann über das "Multimedia"-funktion von hier ausm forum benutzt.
 Dann steht plötzlich: 
	
	



```
[media]www.youtube.com/w...Fek[/media]
```
 und dieser Link funktioniert nicht.

Ich habe selber schon 2 Webseiten erstellt (eine ganz kleine und eine normale) und weiss, wie man ein Video einbettet 

edit: aus irgendeinem Grund zeigt es mir einige Codes rot an... ignoriert das bitte


----------



## TheGui (25. Oktober 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Meine lieben Freunde, ein neuer Stern erschliesst sich am Horizont...


Wow das is richtig cool!

der Anfang erinert mich irgendwie an dieses Meisterwerk!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UnL3e7FAMF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






und danke Benji9 für diese kurze Erklärung ^^


----------



## The Paladin (25. Oktober 2011)

Ehm, kannst du mir bitte Erklären wie ich einen Link in einem Bild tue, so wie du Benji?

Ich möchte das mein Pinkie Pie Bild so etwas ähnliches wie das hier macht ^^


Einfach abspielen lassen, ist keine schädliche Datei, aktiviert nur euren Media Player 


Hahaha


----------



## TheGui (25. Oktober 2011)

Willste damit leute trollen O_o?


----------



## LeWhopper (25. Oktober 2011)

The schrieb:


> Ehm, kannst du mir bitte Erklären wie ich einen Link in einem Bild tue, so wie du Benji?
> Ich möchte das mein Pinkie Pie Bild so etwas ähnliches wie das hier macht ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Probier mal aus:
[u(,)rl="http://wiki.teamfortress.com/w/images/8/8b/Medic_laughlong02.wav(,)"]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (25. Oktober 2011)

Seite 30!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (25. Oktober 2011)

Seite 30 AWESOME /)^3^(\


Und danke mit dem Bild/Link


Ich werde es jeden Tag ändern um den Spaß beizubehalten ^^


Edit: Beispiele, ich zocke richtig gerne mit Medic, so gut, dass ich es mit Scouts, Soldiers und ab und zu Heavys aufnehmen kann xD

Not Medicine

Schadenfreude

Richtig fieser link >


----------



## Zonalar (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich nehm mir heute Abend Zeit dafür, Paladin. jetzt bin ich grad bei der Arbeit in der Pause 
Aber ich empfehle, diesen Download nicht in einem Bild zu "verstecken", ohne klar zu kennzeichnen, was kommen wird, wenn man auf Pinkie klickt 
Im schlimmsten Falle Macht dich ein Moderator darauf aufmerksam, dass du es wieder rausnehmen solltest. 
Sonst schau mal bei den Forenrichtlinien oder der Netiquette nach.

Edit: Ein link zu einem Youtube-Video ist aber völlig in Ordnung


----------



## Zonalar (25. Oktober 2011)

Es ist Feierabend! Und ihr wisst was das heisst? Schwingt das Tanzhuf!
Ich will BIlder von tanzenden Ponys sehen, UND ZWAR JETZT 

Hier habt ihr motivierende Musik dazu, harrharr 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fhlL-GI9_Dk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Und hier, für alle Bäume auf der Welt!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oSLvjfrxynA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (25. Oktober 2011)

Spontane Idee in 15 Min hobbymässig selbst gebastelt 

Wenn mehr zeit dann bastel ich was besseres aber atm keine zeit für grösseres projekt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oc5YWP9JF0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zonalar (25. Oktober 2011)

Deine Idee gefällt mir, Kamsi. Aber Bild und Audio passt überhaupt nicht zusammen  Aber für 15 min, im ok with this. 

Aber ich sehe das Potential! Ich setz dann mal die Messlatte für dich 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SvM1lPScCKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (25. Oktober 2011)

habe nur video und ton bearbeitet für synchron passend brauch ich 2 bis 3 stunden - wobei allein 1 stunden nur für zeitcodes suchen und schnipseln ^^

habe damals twilight 3 trailer mit 20 sekunden von 30 days of night trailer umgebaut und danach wars 20% cooler ^^

aber leider hat youtube das gelöscht - dabei war da sogar sprache synchron ^^

dafür haben meine 2 anderen videos wobei das 2te auch nur ne fixe arbeit war schon fast 500 aufrufe ^^

beim panda video gut ne stunde gebraucht ^^


----------



## Captn.Pwn (25. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auch Bear Grylls ist ein Brony 
(falls man es nicht erkennen sollte, es ist das gleiche video 2 mal, einmal um zu zeigen was es ist und das andere sind die automatischen vorschläge wenn das video vorbei ist )


----------



## TheGui (25. Oktober 2011)

Bah Benji.. 45 Songs durch von deiner Playlist

würd da "Fundsachen" rausnehmen! wär schön wenn die Playlist sich auf Musik beschränken würde.

und Ponyfizierte Lieder die nix mit FiM zu tun haben dafür nur nen Ponyvideo reingeschnitten bekommen haben sind auch nicht so optimal wie ich finde. Beim zuschauen machts ja sinn, aber beim im hintergrund abspielen ist es einfach nur irgend nen Song!


aber sonst is es empfehlenswert da recht viel unterschiedliches drin ist!


----------



## Zonalar (26. Oktober 2011)

Ihr kennt doch noch Sandviches?  Ich habs in die Top-Comments geschafft  Ich bin übrigens "Zonalar" 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aYAGB11YrSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Jetzt kann ich glücklich sterben :,)


----------



## Kamsi (26. Oktober 2011)

du könntest mal wieder dein zimmer aufräumen ^^


----------



## Zonalar (26. Oktober 2011)

Erinner mich nicht daran >.>


----------



## Kamsi (26. Oktober 2011)

^^ dann lass deinen bruder aufräumen ^^

und keine sorge das du aus dem hochbett fällst ?


----------



## The Paladin (26. Oktober 2011)

Meine Signatur ist jetzt 20 % cooler und 100 % Betrunkener ^^


Noch 10 Tage bis zur nächsten MLP Folge. Hm, mal sehen wie diese Rarity und Sweety Bell orientierte Folge sein wird


----------



## Zonalar (26. Oktober 2011)

Hier habe ich ein geniales Musicvideo! Es ist ein Meisterstück :,)
Hört es euch an.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sTugwPjEa2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das ist wahre Kunst! Ich denke niemand hat bis jetzt Raritys Fabulosity so gut aufgefangen wie dieser Typ  Einfach wunderschön von vorne bis hinten!

Edit: Haben wir eigendlich das Intro von Bleach schon hier? 
Ich glaube nicht... 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UPtHKPyMJVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The Paladin (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube ich war zu Brutal zur armen Ruby Pinch.....

[url="http://askrubypinch.tumblr.com/post/11975424708/everytime-you-make-pinchy-wat-she-stares-deep"]Was habe ich getan?
[/url]


----------



## TheGui (27. Oktober 2011)

Nur falls begabte Modder und 3D grafiker unter euch sind ^^

Der Trailer zeigt NIX.. er ist aber nen Ruf nach Helfern zur realisierung der mod!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JYGcnx4j5yI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The Paladin (27. Oktober 2011)

Mein Tipp nach der Suche:

Gamebanana: dort gibt es einige gute 3D Modeller die sicher auch Starcraft 2 Units machen können

Steampowered Userforum: Ein Haufen Bronies dort die die Nachricht mehr als nur schnell verbreiten können + die TF2 Modder können helfen, aber die meisten verlangen für ihre (ziemlich gute) Arbeit bezahlung. (In From von Cash, oder wenn sie der Sucht verfallen sind, Hüte/Schlüssel/Unusuals)

Die Blizzard Foren? War dort noch nie, aber es muss ja Modder dort geben.


Da es einige hier gibt, die nichts mit TF2 zu tun haben, könnten die ein neues Konto auf Steampowered erstellen. Einen Thread aufmachen und warten bis er geschlossen wird (Funktioniert am besten von 12 Uhr bis 21 Uhr, da die Amerikanischen Admins schlafen und es zu wenig Europäische Admins gibt um alles aufzupassen)


----------



## TheGui (27. Oktober 2011)

schreib das in die kommentare.. ich hab mit der mod nix zu tun


----------



## LeWhopper (27. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Nur falls begabte Modder und 3D grafiker unter euch sind ^^
> 
> Der Trailer zeigt NIX.. er ist aber nen Ruf nach Helfern zur realisierung der mod!



Hmm was? Um was gehts? ^^

PS: Geht meine neue Signatur? ;3


----------



## TheGui (27. Oktober 2011)

video link schauen,  da will wer ne SC2 ponymod bauen

und deine signatur ist super !


----------



## LeWhopper (27. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> video link schauen, da will wer ne SC2 ponymod bauen
> 
> und deine signatur ist super !



Ah sorry über SC2 habe ich keine Ahnung ich habe ja noch nicht mal den ersten Teil gespielt^^

Und danke. Ich wusste nicht ob das Bild sichtbar ist. Wegen Flickr.


----------



## The Paladin (27. Oktober 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Hmm was? Um was gehts? ^^
> 
> PS: Geht meine neue Signatur? ;3



Deine Signatur erinnert mich an das hier ^^

Gespoilert wegen der größe und des Inhalts der laut Gesetz ab 16 wäre xD

(Neben dem Rainbow Dash spray ist mein "Spin Vinyl Spin!" spray 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Ach ja, und hier etwas für dich Benji 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (27. Oktober 2011)

The schrieb:


> Deine Signatur erinnert mich an das hier ^^
> 
> Gespoilert wegen der größe und des Inhalts der laut Gesetz ab 16 wäre xD



Ab 16? O_O Ich bin erstaunt, das würde meiner Meinung nach ab 12 durchgehen.


----------



## tonygt (27. Oktober 2011)

Mal wieder PURE Epicness 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WTZE2M0XzU8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Video 2

Video 3

Und ich verstehs schon wieder nicht die beiden Links sind Inhaltlich genau gleich doch bei einem klapt die Verlinkung beim anderen net 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (27. Oktober 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Ab 16? O_O Ich bin erstaunt, das würde meiner Meinung nach ab 12 durchgehen.



ich denk auch das es ab 12 is. ab 16 wärs ohne bikini und/oder blanker po


----------



## LeWhopper (27. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> ich denk auch das es ab 12 is. ab 16 wärs ohne bikini und/oder blanker po



Exakt.


----------



## Zonalar (27. Oktober 2011)

Jungs jetzt kommt mal runter <.< Haltet ihr mich für 12 oder was?
Whopper, sag mir bloss, du hast die Signatur selbst gemacht  Wünderschön! 
Paladin. Ja das ist Fluttershy crossed mit Assasins Creed, wie ich annehme. Ja und? Und diese Obszöne Pose <.< Es ist einfach... nicht richtig.

Bei so etwas pulst immer meine christliche Ader. Ich liebe My little Pony und ihr Fandom. Aber ich möchte sie nicht mit sowas wie Saw IV vermischt sehen. Ich stehe einfach nicht drauf, selbst wenn die Bilder qualitativ hochwertig sind.
Furries sind so eine ganz eigene Geschichte... ich fang erst gar nicht an 

Edit: Rainbow Dash hat echt grosse Brüste...


----------



## LeWhopper (27. Oktober 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Whopper, sag mir bloss, du hast die Signatur selbst gemacht  Wünderschön!
> 
> Edit: Rainbow Dash hat echt grosse Brüste...



Nur selbst zusammengeschnitten und den Text hinzugefügt. Aus Jugendschutztechnischen Gründen darf ich leider nicht den Original Zeichner angeben. ^^

Edit: Aber so wie es aussieht hast du ihn schon gefunden


----------



## The Paladin (27. Oktober 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Jungs jetzt kommt mal runter <.< Haltet ihr mich für 12 oder was?
> Whopper, sag mir bloss, du hast die Signatur selbst gemacht  Wünderschön!
> Paladin. Ja das ist Fluttershy crossed mit Assasins Creed, wie ich annehme. Ja und? Und diese Obszöne Pose <.< Es ist einfach... nicht richtig.
> 
> ...



Das ist nicht Assassins Creed, es ist der Medic von TF2.

Die TF2 Charaktere wurden schon Ponyfiziert von der Community ^^

Scout = Rainbow Dash

Soldier = Super Spike (Aus der Folge wo Rarity gefangen wurde)

Pyro = Pinkie Pie (Auch Pinkie Piero genannt )

Demoman = Zecora

Heavy = Big Macintosh

Engineer = Applejack

Sniper = Twilight

Spy = Rarity

Medic = Fluttershy (Naja, der medic ist ein Sadistisches Monster was nur Gefühle für seine Tauben zeigt, und heavy zum Teil)

Nimm das Bild von Fluttermedic ^^



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und nun nimm den TF2 Medic mit der "Richtigen Ausrüstung"



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Ach ja, und Angel symbolisiert den Medic seine Taube "Archimedes"

Hier ist das Meet the Medic video ^^






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=36lSzUMBJnc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Edit: Damit du nicht denkst die machen ein Monster aus Fluttershy-Medic ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja, nicht wirklich xD



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Auf meine Signatur klicken um zu Wissen wie sich das Anhört "Prepare for your Examination"


----------



## TheGui (28. Oktober 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Video 2
> 
> Video 3
> 
> Und ich verstehs schon wieder nicht die beiden Links sind Inhaltlich genau gleich doch bei einem klapt die Verlinkung beim anderen net



will video 2 und 3 sehen : / der Luna mix ist einfach nur episch!


----------



## tonygt (28. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> will video 2 und 3 sehen : / der Luna mix ist einfach nur episch!



Wenn ich jetzt noch wüsste was Video 2 und 3 waren

Eins war glaube ich das
Video 2

Und das andere weiß ich net mehr hab gestern zu viele Videos gesehen


----------



## Knallfix (28. Oktober 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Mal wieder PURE Epicness



Weiss nicht ob schon hier gepostet wurde aber das hier ist sehr episch 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O_Q6M6pO_2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Original:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OSxSyv4LC1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Knall


----------



## The Paladin (28. Oktober 2011)

Heute ist für mich ein besonderer Tag, und Pinkie Pie wusste es ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (28. Oktober 2011)

The schrieb:


> Heute ist für mich ein besonderer Tag, und Pinkie Pie wusste es ^^



Dann mal Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.


----------



## The Paladin (28. Oktober 2011)

So, Signatur geändert. Ihr wünscht mir alles gute und klickt meine Signatur xD

Und natürlich vielen Dank an alle ^^


----------



## TheGui (28. Oktober 2011)

Alles Gute!

und haste Cupcakes gebacken?

PS: stück für Stück die GANZE WELT!

Navy Bronys ftw




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oh und das hier 
http://www.spreaker.com/page#!/show/scratch_s_cure_for_the_itch


----------



## tonygt (28. Oktober 2011)

The schrieb:


> So, Signatur geändert. Ihr wünscht mir alles gute und klickt meine Signatur xD
> 
> Und natürlich vielen Dank an alle ^^



Verlink mal lieber nen Video oder so in der Sig, weil glaube ich keiner nen Download akzeptiert der über ne Sig startet ^^

Und alles Gute@ The Paladin


----------



## The Paladin (28. Oktober 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Verlink mal lieber nen Video oder so in der Sig, weil glaube ich keiner nen Download akzeptiert der über ne Sig startet ^^
> 
> Und alles Gute@ The Paladin



Danke sehr ^^


Und natürlich ein Video verlinkt in der Signatur. Konnte kein Medic video finden wo er Danke sagt ohne beleidigend zu klingen (Oder überhaupt ein Video wo er NICHT Brutal/Homosexuell/Grantig ist) xD


Also müsst ihr euch mit diesen video zufrieden geben.


----------



## LeWhopper (29. Oktober 2011)

Im lustige Bilder Thread ist mir erst jetzt aufgefallen das du deinen Avatar geändert hast xD

Edit: OMGWTFBBQ ?? Drei mal hintereinander erster auf der Seite ? @_@


----------



## The Paladin (29. Oktober 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Im lustige Bilder Thread ist mir erst jetzt aufgefallen das du deinen Avatar geändert hast xD
> 
> Edit: OMGWTFBBQ ?? Drei mal hintereinander erster auf der Seite ? @_@



Jo, hab mein Avatar Ponyfiziert, meine Signatur um Medic Videos/Sound dateien erweitert in Pinkie Pie Tarnung und nicht zu vergessen meine Klankollegen ihre Seele an MLP verkaufen zu lassen ^^


----------



## LeWhopper (29. Oktober 2011)

The schrieb:


> Jo, hab mein Avatar Ponyfiziert, meine Signatur um Medic Videos/Sound dateien erweitert in Pinkie Pie Tarnung und nicht zu vergessen meine Klankollegen ihre Seele an MLP verkaufen zu lassen ^^



Ich bleib lieber nen Zombie^^ Aber dafür habe ich jetzt auf meinem "Kriegsdienstverweigerer" Luna aufgeklebt. Das waren mir die 3,60€ wert


----------



## TheGui (29. Oktober 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Ich bleib lieber nen Zombie^^ Aber dafür habe ich jetzt auf meinem "Kriegsdienstverweigerer" Luna aufgeklebt. Das waren mir die 3,60€ wert



Kriegsdienstverweigerer ist ja inzwischen auch nicht mehr so cool wie damals als man noch allternativ Zivi machen musste ^^


----------



## LeWhopper (29. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Kriegsdienstverweigerer ist ja inzwischen auch nicht mehr so cool wie damals als man noch allternativ Zivi machen musste ^^



Nee der Kriegsdienstverweigerer ist eine Waffe in Team Fortress 2 xD

http://wiki.teamfortress.com/wiki/Conscientious_Objector


----------



## TheGui (29. Oktober 2011)

haahahahahahahha xD

ich dachte du hast nen Aufkleber am Auto und hast nen custom sticker auf EBAY für 3,60 gekauft den du drüber geklebt hast  >_<


----------



## The Paladin (29. Oktober 2011)

Dein neuer Avatar macht mir Angst TheGui

Wirklich Angst


----------



## TheGui (29. Oktober 2011)

creepy Fluterschy ist nur Halloween Flutershy 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (29. Oktober 2011)

The schrieb:


> Dein neuer Avatar macht mir Angst TheGui
> 
> Wirklich Angst



Kaum isser nen Brony, da fängt er an weich zu werden


----------



## TheGui (29. Oktober 2011)

Psychoshy schaut in deine seele!

..ich mag creepyfizierte Bilder von niedlichen Dingen : /


----------



## The Paladin (29. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Psychoshy schaut in deine seele!
> 
> ..ich mag creepyfizierte Bilder von niedlichen Dingen : /



Ja, aber ich habe Psychoshy nicht verdient. Nur Psycho Ruby Pinch weil ich es zu weit getrieben habe.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (29. Oktober 2011)

da sucht man die Quelle seines avatars um den Paladin zu shocken... landet auf Ponybooru und 3 seiten weiter ~_DAAAAWWWWW_~



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (29. Oktober 2011)

Das ist wirklich süß ^^


Aber keine Bilder zum Schocken, oder ich fahre die alten Trollkanonen aus und beginne per Private Nachrichten "Schockierendere" Bilder zu spammen ala ****Chan wie in meinen alten Trollzeiten bevor mich ihr Bronies gehirngewaschen habt xD


----------



## TheGui (29. Oktober 2011)

The schrieb:


> Aber keine Bilder zum Schocken,


ok, in Zukunft kommts in nen spoiler samt "Warnung". Kommt auch sicher anderen Threadlesern zu gute.

aber die schockierenden Bilder die mich schocken will ich trotzdem erst sehen!

****Chan hat auch meine Ekelschwelle ins Nirvana befördert : /


----------



## The Paladin (29. Oktober 2011)

Kleiner Wettbewerb:

Ich habe ein Namensschild als Drop bekommen. Ich will einen meiner Hüte oder eine meiner Strange Waffen umbennen in etwas Ponyartiges (Auf Englisch bitte )

Also, lasst die Ideen kommen ^^

Aber nicht nur für einen Hut, ich habe genug Hüte die eintauschen kann für mehr als genug Namens- und Beschreibungsschilder.

Ponyfiziert mein Backpack 

(Pocket Medic nicht nötig, ist schon Ponyfiziert, und Whiskered Gentleman auch, der ist Pokemonisiert)


Backpack


LeWhooper, wie wäre es mit einer Freundschaftsanfrage auf Steam ^^


Edit: Belohnung vergessen xD

Also, die Belohnung ist eure Wahl, entweder 3 strange Waffen aus Seite 7 eurer Wahl, oder das Gesichtstuch vom Sniper. Der Wert kommt auf dasselbe hin.


----------



## TheGui (29. Oktober 2011)

ich hab trotz deiner PM kein plan worums geht xD

 wie wird der name ingame zu sehen sein?


----------



## The Paladin (29. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> ich hab trotz deiner PM kein plan worums geht xD
> 
> wie wird der name ingame zu sehen sein?



Also, wenn man einen Gegner tötet, kann er für ein paar Sekunden sehen wie die Waffe heißt mit der er getötet wurde. Teamkollegen können sehen wie deine Waffen heißen wenn sie "f" drücken. Im Handelsfenster kann man auch sehen wie Waffen/Hüte heißen.

Ich will den Gegner ein paar lacher entreißen oder einfach nur zeigen dass ich einen seltenen Hut habe mit speziellen Namen 

(Comrade Ivans Ushanka of undeniable Wealth, Pimp Medics hat of undeniable Coolnes, Win Launcher 5000, usw.)


Stolz bin ich auch mit meinen Pocket Medic:

"My little Medic" (Name)
"Healing is Magic" (Beschreibung)


----------



## TheGui (29. Oktober 2011)

sind bestimmte waffenarten drunter?


----------



## LeWhopper (29. Oktober 2011)

The schrieb:


> LeWhooper, wie wäre es mit einer Freundschaftsanfrage auf Steam ^^



Ist Unterwegs^^ Und mit Ponyfizieren muss ich mal guggen.


----------



## Amraam (29. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FxVGqNkb2bw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (29. Oktober 2011)

Normalerweise gefallen mit PMV nicht so aber die 3 hams mir echt angetan 

Video 1






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d6qwCLl1xrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ejf_Hy69hxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Argg warum geht der scheiss schon wieder nicht, das fuckt mich grade sowas von ab, egal welchen Link ich nehme das einbetten funktioniert bei manchen Vids einfach net.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LgEml8sG6yI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (29. Oktober 2011)

hm...geschätzte Downloadzeit 1 Stunde 30 >_>
Was macht man als neuling eigentlich ?


Hut: Bronzero   (Brony+Zombrero)
Hut: Derpys paperbag 
Hut: 

Waffe: Discord-Ex
Waffe: Too loud?
Waffe: Blank Flank Crusher
Waffe: Hate powerd Friendship Cannon
Waffe: ...Hush now quiet now!
Waffe: dumb ROCKet launcher!
Waffe: 

wird editiert wenn mir noch was einfällt


----------



## The Paladin (29. Oktober 2011)

Hm, eine Sombrero habe ich nicht. 

Derpys Paperbag ist eigentlich gut, nur kann ich es nur zu Halloween anziehen

Too Loud?
Kann ich eigentlich den Reserveshießer nennen da er die lauteste Waffe ist. Oder die Machina ^^



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1DsX1Ov-AEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KsDoa45ZyHY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Hate powered Friendship Cannon
So könnte ich meinen "Win Launcher 5000 umbenennen"



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uaoC0fCkK6I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Hush now, quiet now.
Wenn ich "Your Eternal Reward" in Strange habe, dann benenne ich den sicher so um. Es passt einfach perfekt mit seinen Effekten ^^



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LHztvH_cnMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Edit: "Your Eternal Reward" ist genau deshalb passend weil:

Normales Messer ist laut
Eternal Reward ist leise und hinterlässt KEIN Kill Icon, gleichzeitig verschwindet die Leiche des Gegners sofort


----------



## TheGui (29. Oktober 2011)

hab das spiel jetz... und was genau mach ich jetz`?


----------



## The Paladin (29. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> hab das spiel jetz... und was genau mach ich jetz`?



Hab dir eine PM gesendet, am besten du fügst mich zu deiner Freundesliste hinzu. So können wir auf den Klan-Server gehen. Dort zeige ich dir Grundlagen und ein paar Boni die du gegen andere einsätzen kannst auf Noob Servern ^^


Steam ID oder so ^^

Steam ID


----------



## TheGui (29. Oktober 2011)

ok, vielen dank für die starthilfe, werde ich morgen oder heut nacht alles mal nutzen. Jetz muss ich aber erstmal off : /


----------



## The Paladin (29. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> ok, vielen dank für die starthilfe, werde ich morgen oder heut nacht alles mal nutzen. Jetz muss ich aber erstmal off : /



Ja, aber vergiss nicht mich hinzuzufügen. Oder wenigstens mir deine ID per PM zu senden. 

Und gute Nacht noch


Und ihr anderen Bronies. Ich bin bis 1 oder 2 Uhr früh da. xD


----------



## schneemaus (29. Oktober 2011)

Sooooooooooo, hallihallo mal wieder *wink*

Lang ist's her, ich schäme mich zutiefst für meine Inaktivität. Aber nu bin ich wieder da  Und heute gibt's sogar noch mindestens ein Video von mir, weil ich euch so lange im Stich gelassen hab, so als Ausgleich... Könnt ihr mir nochmal verzeihen? T_T


----------



## The Paladin (29. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Sooooooooooo, hallihallo mal wieder *wink*
> 
> Lang ist's her, ich schäme mich zutiefst für meine Inaktivität. Aber nu bin ich wieder da  Und heute gibt's sogar noch mindestens ein Video von mir, weil ich euch so lange im Stich gelassen hab, so als Ausgleich... Könnt ihr mir nochmal verzeihen? T_T






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Konte nicht widerstehen


----------



## schneemaus (29. Oktober 2011)

Phew, da bin ich ja nochmal beruhigt ^^


----------



## tonygt (29. Oktober 2011)

Schneemaus ist wieder da  also passt das Bild zweimal 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (29. Oktober 2011)

Aaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwww ich freu mir *_*


Edit: Für eins meiner Videos brauch ich mal eure Hilfe. Und zwar such ich entweder ein Video so in der Art "Saddest Moments of MLP:FIM" oder verschiedene Videos von einzelnen traurigen Szenen. Weil ich, um ehrlich zu sein, zu faul bin, die ganzen Episoden nochmal durchzugehen und nach traurigen Momenten zu suchen


----------



## tonygt (29. Oktober 2011)

OMFg so Awesome





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5ju87Eq0lTE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kann das sein das das auch der Intro Song von einigen Full Metal Alchemist Serien ist


----------



## schneemaus (29. Oktober 2011)

So, Youtube hat's jetzt mal geschafft, das Video hochzuladen...

Aber Hilfe von euch brauch ich immer noch


----------



## The Paladin (31. Oktober 2011)

Den besten Tag gehabt. Zocken mit Kumpels. Danach der offiziellen Brony Gemeinde von Steam beigetreten (17.000 User) und im Teamspeak mit ihnen gelabert.

"You are from Austria, you know German, you are Autimatically cool Bro" (Sagte der Admin, er hat gesagt in 3 Tagen wird er mich befördern und ich darf einen persönlichen Rang annehmen)


Dann auf den Brony-TF2 Server gespielt. Die Event Map.

Ein WUNDER, Leute die sich NICHT in der Unterwelt töten, die auch das Boss Auge bekämpfen und Waffenstillstand einlegen bis Monoculus getötet ist. 

Ich konnte sogar eines der begehrten "Haunted Halloween Items" ergattern wo andere ihre Freunde dafür verraten.

Das Klima war genial, es gab Musik von Kirby, Legend of Zelda, Winter Wrap up und Hush now, Quiet now (Sweetie Bell Version)


Alles in einem, MLP ist das beste was mir je passiert ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (31. Oktober 2011)

The schrieb:


> Den besten Tag gehabt. Zocken mit Kumpels.
> 
> Dann auf den Brony-TF2 Server gespielt. Die Event Map.



Zähle ich dazu? 

Den Server musst du mir mal morgen ... ähh heute irgendwann zeigen wenn du Zeit hast.


----------



## The Paladin (31. Oktober 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Zähle ich dazu?
> 
> Den Server musst du mir mal morgen ... ähh heute irgendwann zeigen wenn du Zeit hast.



Natürlich gehörst du dazu. Wir haben ja gestern Eyeduct gerockt, wir waren ja gemeinsam in den Top 3 in unserem Team ^^


----------



## LeWhopper (31. Oktober 2011)

The schrieb:


> Natürlich gehörst du dazu. Wir haben ja gestern Eyeduct gerockt, wir waren ja gemeinsam in den Top 3 in unserem Team ^^



Dazu sag ich nur Brohoof ^-^ /)


----------



## The Paladin (31. Oktober 2011)

(\^-^/)


Die andere Seite ist für TheGui, hast gut gespielt für einen beginner. Reflektieren, Rocket Jumpen und niemals stehen bleiben. Das sind die Grundregeln für effektives Spielen. Die meisten beginner denken es ist CoD oder ein anderes Realistisches Spiel, ist es aber bei weiten nicht ^^


----------



## TheGui (31. Oktober 2011)

ich streng mich nächstes ma mehr an.
btw es gibt dieses grandiose Dash lächeln als word smily... kennt das wer?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (31. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> ich streng mich nächstes ma mehr an.
> btw es gibt dieses grandiose Dash lächeln als word smily... kennt das wer?



/)(^3^)(\


----------



## The Paladin (31. Oktober 2011)

/)^3^(\


----------



## TheGui (31. Oktober 2011)

danke  [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]/)^3^(\[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]btw WHAT THE FUCK[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z9M9sBJiIK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]


----------



## TheGui (31. Oktober 2011)

Es ergibt... Sin? 

(spoiler weil lang)


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

OK ... Loki hat sich wrklich in eine Stute verwandelt O_o http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loki


----------



## The Paladin (1. November 2011)

This Thread needs moar Pony!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (1. November 2011)

Geiles GIF *.*


----------



## LeWhopper (1. November 2011)

Erst habe ich das gefunden:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sLd-hU3yDzc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Edit: Youtube ich hasse dich.

In der Beschreibung war dann das original Video drin 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xxAJqvslV7M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The Paladin (1. November 2011)

Und ein weiterer ^^


Habe im gesammten jetzt 6 Leute von meinen Klan diese Nachricht mit den Spielen geschickt ^^

Nur wollen die es nicht raufladen aus Scham ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amraam (1. November 2011)

Möchte wissen, ob Twilights "Flammenform" weiter ausgebaut wird (story-mässig).

Twilight hat ja ansich mächtig "rumms" hinter ihrer magie, und die Flammenform ist , schätze ich mal, auch nicht ohne.

(würd mich nicht wundern, wenn in der story die flammenform als "böse" Twilight herrausgearbeitet wird)


----------



## TheGui (1. November 2011)

Amraam schrieb:


> Möchte wissen, ob Twilights "Flammenform" weiter ausgebaut wird (story-mässig).
> 
> Twilight hat ja ansich mächtig "rumms" hinter ihrer magie, und die Flammenform ist , schätze ich mal, auch nicht ohne.
> 
> (würd mich nicht wundern, wenn in der story die flammenform als "böse" Twilight herrausgearbeitet wird)



wieso Böse?

du kennst Dragonball?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0QohruRE4ck

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amraam (1. November 2011)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Figuren_aus_dem_Marvel-Universum#Jean_Grey.2FMarvel_Girl.2FPhoenix.2FDark_Phoenix

daran dachte ich ...


----------



## tonygt (1. November 2011)

Ich bin auch der Meinung das es eher eine Anspielung auf Dragonball ist, als das es was mit einer Flammenform zu tun hat, vor allem da sie hier ja aus dem Wutkontext herraus in Flammen aufgegangen ist, was auch wieder für Dragonball sprechen würde und nicht aus einem Verzweiflungs Akt der Machtlosigkeit. Abgesehen davon neigt Twillight ja eher dazu ihre Magie unspektakulär einzusetzen, ohne viel Pling Pling. Ausserdem kommt noch dazu, dass der sogenannte Phönix ja schon vorkommt, als Hausvogel von Celestria und von daher es nicht passen würde, wenn Twillight sich auch auf einmal in einen Phönix verwandelt.


----------



## Amraam (1. November 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der Meinung das es eher eine Anspielung auf Dragonball ist, als das es was mit einer Flammenform zu tun hat, vor allem da sie hier ja aus dem Wutkontext herraus in Flammen aufgegangen ist, was auch wieder für Dragonball sprechen würde und nicht aus einem Verzweiflungs Akt der Machtlosigkeit. Abgesehen davon neigt Twillight ja eher dazu ihre Magie unspektakulär einzusetzen, ohne viel Pling Pling. Ausserdem kommt noch dazu, dass der sogenannte Phönix ja schon vorkommt, als Hausvogel von Celestria und von daher es nicht passen würde, wenn Twillight sich auch auf einmal in einen Phönix verwandelt.



ok, ich kenne Dragon-ball nur ansatzweise (muss ich erhlich sein hat mich nie so richtig interresiert, parr folgen angeschaut aber... fand ich halt nicht ganz soo lustig)

Mich hatt das eher an Jeayn Grey/Dark phönix errinert.

Eine figur die "normal" ihre Magie/fertigkeiten ohne "grossartigen pling pling" ausübte, als "Dark Phönix" dagegen mal so richtig aufgedreht hat und amok gelaufen ist.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y78_YUqoyfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wurde z.b. von twilight als !Fohlen! ausgeführt. 



> allem da sie hier ja aus dem Wutkontext herraus in Flammen aufgegangen ist, was auch wieder für Dragonball sprechen würde und nicht aus einem Verzweiflungs Akt der Machtlosigkeit.


spielt imho eigentlich keine rolle in welchen kontext "der schalter umgelegt wird".

"Dark-Phönix" kamm auch nicht durch ein gefühl der machtlosigkeit zum vorschein, sondern da wurde einfach durch "profesor X" blockierte macht durch "überlastung" frei.

Wie schon gesagt, der ganze charakteraufbau von twilight errinert mich star an "Dark phönix" aus den X-men filmen.


----------



## TheGui (1. November 2011)

Amraam schrieb:


> schon gesagt, der ganze charakteraufbau von twilight errinert mich star an "Dark phönix" aus den X-men filmen.


liegt daran das solche charaktere recht häufig vertreten sind ^^

enorme macht die in einem oberflächlich zerbrechlichem wesen schlummert die unterdrückt wird oder erst geweckt werden muss... dann aber irgendwann amok läuft oder kontroliert gelernt wird


----------



## tonygt (2. November 2011)

Wunderschön 

Big Sis 1

Big Sis 2

Big Sis 3

Und das am besten dazu anhören





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W8VfBIXCp9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (2. November 2011)

Spoiler



Fehlgeburt?








Abartig wie geil... so krass anders als das ausgangs stück aber doch so gut und harmonisch!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4hBW9zBulVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The Paladin (3. November 2011)

Ich fühle schon beinahe ein schlechtes Gewissen weil ich heute Pferdeleberkäs gegessen habe. Beinahe ^^

Es schmeckt einfach zu gut und ist nur 1 x im Monat für mich Erhältlich ^^


----------



## Zonalar (3. November 2011)

Paladin! :O Pinkie Pie gefällt das gar nicht >


----------



## TheGui (3. November 2011)

The schrieb:


> Ich fühle schon beinahe ein schlechtes Gewissen weil ich heute Pferdeleberkäs gegessen habe. Beinahe ^^


brauchst kein schlechtes gewissen haben...


----------



## Amraam (3. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UyPqeuyLB6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (3. November 2011)

MIGOSHOMIGOSH

Pinkie ist jetzt auch schon dabei 

das ist so genial... wie gut der Kampfstiel zu den Charakteren passt!

http://www.mane6.com/





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uxFnpBh22Sg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/media]


----------



## LeWhopper (3. November 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> MIGOSHOMIGOSH



Aber warum sollten sich Ponys verprügeln? /)^3^(\


----------



## TheGui (3. November 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Aber warum sollten sich Ponys verprügeln? /)^3^(\



hm...

weil!

aber...

ist doch scheiß egal warum!


----------



## Zonalar (3. November 2011)

DIe verprügeln sich nicht! Seit Episode 3 wissen wir doch, dass sie sich nur massieren 
Ooooh FLuttershy... knet mich mal richtig durch *_*


----------



## LeWhopper (3. November 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> DIe verprügeln sich nicht! Seit Episode 3 wissen wir doch, dass sie sich nur massieren



Ahh also klopfen die sich nur nen bissle weich für Paladins Pferdeleberkäs. Verstehe


----------



## TheGui (3. November 2011)

die prügeln sich nicht.... das ist Sport


----------



## The Paladin (4. November 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Ahh also klopfen die sich nur nen bissle weich für Paladins Pferdeleberkäs. Verstehe



Komm nach Wien, dort kriegste einen Spendiert. Der Klanchef (Der endlich wieder online ist) kriegt von mir auch einen da er in Wien ist.


----------



## LeWhopper (4. November 2011)

The schrieb:


> Komm nach Wien, dort kriegste einen Spendiert. Der Klanchef (Der endlich wieder online ist) kriegt von mir auch einen da er in Wien ist.



Das issn bissle zu weit weg von mir 

2 richtige geile Lieder zum entspannen. Auch wenn ich beim ersten nicht so das Autotune mag.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5BseyCNMQBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Uv6XLHJYL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (4. November 2011)

alt und mehrfach gepostet aber gut ^^


----------



## LeWhopper (4. November 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> alt und mehrfach gepostet aber gut ^^



Wie die sind hier schon? Mist. Warum habe ich die nur übersehen ?


----------



## TheGui (4. November 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Wie die sind hier schon? Mist. Warum habe ich die nur übersehen ?



nanana, ab zur Strafe den ganzen Thread ab Seite 1 nochmal durchlesen!


----------



## tonygt (4. November 2011)

Da hat man mal einen Tag keine Zeit um sich den Daily Pony Stuff anzuschauen und direkt wird man überflutet ^^



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Quali is irgendwie komisch scheint grad nen Fehler bei DA zu sein





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a3T03u_akik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V5gvjHGJEe0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GJ3zu6jHGm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (4. November 2011)

oh [font="Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica, FreeSans, sans-serif"]Wallstreet Journal Frontpage![/font]

http://www.equestria...paper.html#more




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (5. November 2011)

Die Medien sind auf UNSERER Seite, ein weiterer sehr guter Artikel!

http://www.jhunewsletter.com/arts-entertainment/my-little-pony-now-20-percent-more-awesome-1.2682828#.TrUuuvSseTi


----------



## The Paladin (5. November 2011)

Mjamjamjam, Toast


----------



## TheGui (6. November 2011)

schonmal gepostet? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oSLvjfrxynA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (6. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JCDqOkdsEMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jI8sCUe-FBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (6. November 2011)

TheGui: Jop, ich habs schon mal geposted  Ist auch in meiner Playlist drin. 
Du musst sie mal wieder durchhören 


Edit: Wir haben einen grandiosen Künstler aus Israel in unseren Reihen!

Es ist "The Living Tombstone"
Ein paar seiner Songs werde ich in die Playlist aufnehmen 
Und wenn ihr nicht wisst, wer The Living Tombstone" ist, ich häng ein kurzes Interview an.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EURO0tYs8js

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VLzerXl-0mU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zonalar (6. November 2011)

Samstag nachmitagg und niemand postet Ponies? 

Ich habe jetzt 2 Stunden gezögert, aber ich muss den Doppelpost machen 8D (sry mods)

Das hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Ein Song über ein Background Pony, nämlich Carrot Top! Unglaublich gelungen!
Aber nicht nur das. Tombstone machte einen noch genialeren Remix 
Und um die Krone draufzusetzen gibt es eine Rap-version davon, welches mein absoluter Favorit ist 
Alle Drei sind erste Klasse und muss man einfach gehört haben!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2z5eizH0u1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Br7MoCR7TWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QybkjWrL_ZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



btw. In der Rap-Version ist auch eine geniale Geschichte verpackt. Lest dort die Description durch


----------



## TheGui (6. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (7. November 2011)

TheGui: :O Gigantisches Bild! Hab mir die 20 Minuten genommen und's durchgelesen :3 Geniale Arbeit!

Hier zu den neusten News! Selbst in der Starcraft 2 Community sind die Bronies präsent! Bei den Livestreams von berühmten Pro-gamern werden immer wieder RaindbowDash-Smileys getextet, sowie auch Brohooves :3

 Die Überaschung ist aber: *Der Deutsche LiquidTLO (TheLittleOne) ist ein Brony!*

Ich war in seinem Lifestream und sah für kurze Zeit, dass sein Background Wallpaper RainbowDash ist :O Als er mit einem Ladder-Spiel fertig war und er seinen Chat verfolgte, warf ich die frage "WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE PONY? :3" 
Als Antwort kam: "Raindbow Dash"

Hiermit ist es offiziell! Ein wetlweit erfolgreicher Starcraft-II Progamer ist ein Brony! 

Ich werde ihm mal meine Playlist senden und ihn fragen, was er davon hält. Wenn ich Glück hab, schaut er sie sich durch  Das wäre GENIAL!


----------



## TheGui (8. November 2011)

schick ihm lieber den "ponycraft" link, er kennt sicher moder die er dazu motivieren kann ^^

NEED SC2 Ponyrasse!


----------



## The Paladin (8. November 2011)

Wenn wir schon bei Pony Mods sind. Hier, neues aus Equestria Daily:

Pony JRPG


Ein paar Leute machen ein Pony JRPG, neue texturen, eigene Geschichte und natürlich 8 Bit Musik von der Serie.

Die sind noch nicht fertig und eine Beta gibt es auch noch nicht. 

Ich freue mich wenn es draußen ist, dafür würde ich bezahlen. Sieht so aus wie ein JRPG vom SNES, und ich erinnere mich noch gut an Lufia 2, Secret of Mana, Secret of Evermore und so weiter.

(Wobei ich hoffe dass es sich wie Lufia 2 spielt, ala Rundenbasiert angreifen)


----------



## TheGui (8. November 2011)

omigosh... wiviele Spiele sind bereits auf dem Weg, 6?


----------



## LeWhopper (8. November 2011)

The schrieb:


> Pony JRPG
> (Wobei ich hoffe dass es sich wie Lufia 2 spielt, ala Rundenbasiert angreifen)



Das ist mitm RPG Maker VX gemacht. Da hast du i.d.R. ein Rundenbasiertes Kampfsystem. Aber mir gefälllt persönlich der Style nicht. 

Da fand ich die Spiele "Unterwegs nach Düsterburg" und "Vampires Dawn 1-2" Grafisch schöner.

Edit:
Hmm bei dem Bild ists wirklich Mindfuck Deluxe 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (8. November 2011)

Ach ich liebe meine neue Sig von ED ^^


----------



## The Paladin (8. November 2011)

*Insert post here*


Hoffentlich hat das keiner gelesen, full of Fail on myself xD


----------



## tonygt (9. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Bewegung stammt doch aus Dragonball oder ?


----------



## TheGui (9. November 2011)

jap, aber wtf is das fürn cutymark?


----------



## tonygt (9. November 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> jap, aber wtf is das fürn cutymark?



Regenbogen Ballons ?


----------



## The Paladin (9. November 2011)

Also, findet die Ponys, wenn ihr sie gefunden habt. NICHT SPOILERN

Gesucht sind die Mane six (Die Hauptfiguren)

Find the Ponys


Hier sind ein paar (Kryptische) Tipps, da Pinkie Pie die schwierigste ist.



Spoiler



Rainbow Dashs Hobby, Außer Fliegen)





Spoiler



4 von 6 Ponys sind sich ganz nahe





Spoiler



Pinkie Pie breaks the 4th Wall


----------



## tonygt (9. November 2011)

Bis auf Fluttershy und Pinkie Pie hab ich alle gefunden

Edit okay Fluttershy hab ich auch gefunden jetzt fehlt nur noch Pinkie.


----------



## The Paladin (9. November 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Bis auf Fluttershy und Pinkie Pie hab ich alle gefunden
> 
> Edit okay Fluttershy hab ich auch gefunden jetzt fehlt nur noch Pinkie.



Ach ja, Pinkie, Tipp nummer 3 ist der Tipp für Pinkie, er ist Gold Wert wenn man ihn versteht


----------



## Zonalar (9. November 2011)

In dieser Reihenfolge

Fluttershy - Yay
Twilight - Yay
Rainbow Dash - Yay
Rarity - Yay
... *lange gesucht*
apple Jack - Yay

Wo is Pinkie? o.Ô Hab mir jezz mal den Spoiler durchgelesen und bin am grübeln *grübel*


----------



## The Paladin (9. November 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> In dieser Reihenfolge
> 
> Fluttershy - Yay
> Twilight - Yay
> ...



Dieser Spoiler, er verführt Leute >



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



Willst du es wirklich Wissen?





Spoiler






Spoiler



Wirklich, Wirklich?





Spoiler






Spoiler



Bist du dir sicher?





Spoiler






Spoiler



Du kannst noch darüber nachdenken!





Spoiler






Spoiler



Na gut, dieser Spoiler enthält die Lösung





Spoiler






Spoiler



Pinkie ist links, in der Kreidetafel vor dem alten Mann, gezeichnet.


----------



## TheGui (9. November 2011)

das is fies,



Spoiler



pinkie ist nichmal Pink! xD



btw Season 3 ist angekündigt... aber auch das noch mehr "Macher" abgetreten sind 

und dann... WARNUNG!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kNWT0Sqj36A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (10. November 2011)

ACHTUNG SPOILER 
leaked Song... super toll ich freu mich auf die Episode wo er gesungen wird! 



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7iaXqItRMOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amraam (10. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oSLvjfrxynA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zonalar (10. November 2011)

Amraam, dieses VIdeo wurde schon mindestens 3 mal gepostet  Und ja, es ist klasse^ Wenn du auf meine Signatur kilckst, kannst du die meisten PMV anschauen


----------



## Amraam (10. November 2011)

dieses vid hab ich auf deiner PL nicht endecken können 

was ist das eigentlich für ne musik-richtung?


----------



## TheGui (10. November 2011)

Amraam schrieb:


> was ist das eigentlich für ne musik-richtung?



vollkommen egal!

ich frag mich das manchmal auch... und wie ich gerne sage "Ponys eröffnen einem Musikrichtungen die man sonst nie im Leben gehört hätte!"

eine wie ich finde grandiose Seite der Fandom!


----------



## TheGui (10. November 2011)

hehehe, hab mir rainbow dash und pinkie pie als Poketponys ausgeschnitten und steck ich mir morgen zum bad taste day in die Bademanteltasche während der Schule!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (11. November 2011)

Keine Ahnung ob der schon gepostet wurde, aber *Regenbogen kotz*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SBftbAMBnOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zonalar (11. November 2011)

TheGui, ich bitte dich einen ausführlichen Bericht von deinem Abenteuer uns zu hinterlassen! Das ist ja soooo awesome /)^3^(\

Ich habe jetzt auch schon ein paar Blder mit Ponys "abgezeichnet", um mein Skill zu verbessern =) Ich such mir jetzt noch ne schöne Vorlage, fürs nächste


----------



## TheGui (11. November 2011)

Gezeichnet sind die nicht, nur ausgedruckt, auf pappe geklebt und ausgeschnitten.

Heute war bei uns auf der soz. päd. Schule ein "Bad taste day"... sprich jeder sollte unpassend gekleidet kommen.

ich war eben im Bademantel und eben pinkie und dash in der Tasche unterwegs ^^ 

ist gut angekommen, hab 4 weitere Poketponys verteit... Assimilation begonnen 

http://oceanbreezebr...ition-268076548


hahahahaha dont mess with Flutershy xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BE46QiXa4R0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (11. November 2011)

Für alle dies noch net mitbekommen haben 5te Episode 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sy4ouUsm89I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zonalar (11. November 2011)

FraGmenTd08 had Balloons in his Basket!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cz7ijor1j18

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Im ernst, der Typ kanns  Hab schon ein Video von ihm an EQD gesendet, und er wurde dort gefeatured  Was für ihn heisst: anstatt 50 Views, hat er 5'000! 8D
Ich hab richtig Spass, mit anzuschauen, wie er wächst  Er hat auch schon ein 100 Subscribers Video rausgehauen  
Ich bin gespannt, was wir sonst noch so hören werden von ihm 

Nennt doch mal eure Lieblings Bronys, von denen ihr meint, ihre Songs haben noch zuwenig Views!  Ich schau sie mir ALLE an!


PS: Schneemaus  Wo bist du? Bringst du auch mal was schönes raus?


----------



## The Paladin (12. November 2011)

Die sind Populär geworden, "die Avast X Ass" Musikvideos





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NbIGnY_DSIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (12. November 2011)

pf nur 500 klicks 

hab meine playlist komprimiert
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiZOPKvV84s&feature=autoplay&list=PLE5688AE2B1F83732&lf=plpp_video&playnext=30


----------



## Zonalar (13. November 2011)

Ich heisse Purple Shy!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (13. November 2011)

Twilight Belle ....


----------



## LeWhopper (13. November 2011)

Serene Breeze? Ich bin doch männlich xD


----------



## TheGui (13. November 2011)

hm.. Moslem müsste man sein, dann hätte man die besten Ponynamen


----------



## Kamsi (13. November 2011)

Dawn Daze


----------



## The Paladin (13. November 2011)

Chocolate Daze

Hm .....

CHOCOLATE DAZE, SOME STAY DRY AND OTHERS FEEL THE PAIN ...........


----------



## TheGui (13. November 2011)

wohl eher ...AND OTHERS FEEL THE D3RP


----------



## Draco1985 (13. November 2011)

Bin grad hierüber gestolpert:

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=c1uQgZyCKU0

Naja, was soll ich sagen: Der Name des Videos ist Programm...
Und der Song passt stellenweise erstaunlich gut zum Geschehen (z.B. ab 2:00).


----------



## TheGui (13. November 2011)

hehehe

wenn 2 Dinge Episch sind passen sie nun einmal zusammen!


----------



## The Paladin (13. November 2011)

A-ha-ha! You are as PRESUMPTUOUS as you are POOR and IRISH. Tarnish notte the majesty of my YOUTUBE VIDEO OF EPICNESS






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iVb2NehZJ1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (14. November 2011)

Was haltet ihr von der neuen Episode ?
Ich Persönlich musste zwar manchmal schmunzeln fand es aber schade das man Ende wieder am Anfang war und der Inhalt *Achtung Spoiler* nur aus dem Cutie Mark/s von Applebloom bestand war zwar ganz Nett wie sie kurzzeit geachtet war aber im großen und ganzen etwas Mittelmäßig. Waren zwar einige Anspielungen auf Filme und einige ganz lustige Szenen aber nicht so wirklich überzeugend im Gesamtbild.


----------



## TheGui (14. November 2011)

Es ist ein Fehler zu viel zu erwarten... die Serie bleibt auf Kinder ausgerichtet, alles darüber hinaus ist ein Bonus für den wir dankbar sein sollten!

btw, baww




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gR_y8uRYI8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amraam (15. November 2011)

ich findse trozdehm lustig


----------



## Amraam (15. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dIg8Vs-MVZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The Paladin (16. November 2011)

Das ist mehr als nur Wahr ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (16. November 2011)

die deutsche staffel geht auf nick jr weiter ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DLTZctTG6cE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LeWhopper (16. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (17. November 2011)

[attachment=12314rony.JPG][attachment=12315rony-2.JPG]

Sooooo awesome *.*


----------



## The Paladin (17. November 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> [attachment=12314rony.JPG][attachment=12315rony-2.JPG]
> 
> Sooooo awesome *.*



Ja ja, Bronies gibts überall und sind richtig nett. Wenn ich etwas Geld angespart habe und eine eigene Wohnung habe. Dann mache ich mal einen Trip nach New York, dort gibt es ja alle 3 Monate ein Brony-treffen. Dort sind auch Prominente dabei, wie die Voice-Actors, Lauren Faust und DJ´s die die Youtube Musik machen.

Aber Geld sparen hat bei mir erstmal vorrang, ich kann mein Brony dasein erst ausleben, wenn ich meine eigenen 4 Wände habe ^^

Die nächste "Brony-Con" ist im Januar

Edit:

Oooookay, meine Frage wurde mehr als nur beantwortet ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (17. November 2011)

Passend zu deiner Frage^^

War grade eben Einkaufen. Und naja was steht auf einmal im Regal? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (18. November 2011)

wtf... das ende hat mich erstaunt!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f0iD5Vo8eAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (18. November 2011)

sorry unfallpost

und was neues gutes für meine "WTF ist FiM" sammlung ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a27oq09lhPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (18. November 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Passend zu deiner Frage^^
> 
> War grade eben Einkaufen. Und naja was steht auf einmal im Regal?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (18. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Welches Geschäft? Meine Nichte wird sich sicher über "ihr" Geschenk freuen


----------



## TheGui (18. November 2011)

Deine "Nichte" wird sich sicher freuen 

http://www.google.de/search?gcx=c&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=my+litle+pony+adventskallender#q=my+little+pony+adventskalender&hl=de&prmd=imvns&source=univ&tbm=shop&tbo=u&sa=X&ei=w7_GToedC-HE4gSkgekv&ved=0CIMBEK0E&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=f0d3e5bcd16f12dd&biw=1280&bih=869


----------



## LeWhopper (18. November 2011)

The schrieb:


> Welches Geschäft? Meine Nichte wird sich sicher über "ihr" Geschenk freuen





TheGui schrieb:


> Deine "Nichte" wird sich sicher freuen



Ihr mit euren Ausreden. Schämt euch. 

Wenn mich jemand fragen würde für wen ich den kaufen würde, dann wäre meine Antwort: "Für mich"
Entweder kommt dann die Reaktion.

"Brony?"; "Fu** Yeah"; *brohoof*

Oder ein "WTF?!" Gesichtsausdruck. 

Und letzteres wäre mir ehrlich gesagt egal 
*Sellers gonna Sell*


----------



## TheGui (18. November 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Ihr mit euren Ausreden. Schämt euch.



was für Ausreden, ich fühl mich da zu unrecht gequotet 

Hier mein outfit letzten Freitag, hab den Bademantel den ganzen Schultag über getragen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (19. November 2011)

SO, ne hammer geile Episode und endlich wird wieder gesungen 
Dash/Fluttershy Duet ...AWESOME!
das Ende war vorhersehbar... aber super!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k_cgBvq-Sy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (20. November 2011)

LOOL wie genial das ausschaut

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320795165480#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## Zonalar (20. November 2011)

Hallo Gui  Danke für den Link von der neusten Episode. Jetzt weiss ich, was heut machen 
Und Pinkie-Plüsch is ja niedlich! :O
Hast ihr selber Plüschies bei euch zuhause? Ich verspüre nicht die Lust, irgendwelche Fan-artikel von hasbros zu kaufen. Aber selber Plüschies herzustellen (amateur-niveau, schulwissen halt ), oderwelche von Freunden geschenkt bekommen, fände ich aber genial  Die werde aber eher ins Regal gestellt. Ich würde mich seltsam vorkommen, mit denen zu "spielen" :/
Aber sie würden auf jedenfall regelmässig gestreichelt werden!


----------



## Kamsi (20. November 2011)

The schrieb:


> Welches Geschäft? Meine Nichte wird sich sicher über "ihr" Geschenk freuen



Real - ist nen grosser supermarkt





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3P8uReV2V3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (20. November 2011)

original ist immer noch besser, aber schlecht ist die deutsche variante nicht.


----------



## Zonalar (21. November 2011)

FOR THE NEW LUNAR REPUBLIC!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UICTaJq0O_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich geh jetzt das internet nach passenden Avataren und Signaturen durchstöbern... 

Edit: Ich hab mich gerade wieder in ein paar PMV's verliebt *.* meine playlist ist am explodieren! Hab sie wieder abgefüllt, und sie ist jetzt auf 68!

Hier eines, dass ich euch einfach nicht vorenthalten kann :,)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yhC5SLS4j5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zonalar (22. November 2011)

Der Typ hatte eine Erkähltung und hat DAS hergestellt *_*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4b9q6AcOI5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Poowis ist echt am boomen! Der Typ bringt einen genialen Track nach dem anderen!
Seine Songs kann man auch downloaden. Das Album heisst: Clop-3

Hier sein neustes Werk. Ich bin so beeindruckt *.*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OQ_GiRTapeQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: Gleich in meine Playlist reingeschmissen (~*.*)~


----------



## TheGui (23. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (24. November 2011)

Nicht so viel los hier die letzten Tage :/
Nunja, ich hab mal wieder ein Artist entdeckt, der auch soliden Beat bringt  Und zwar Silva Hound

Die Person, von der die Musik von A Plot based Video stammt  Sind recht gut, aber haben wenig bis garkeine Ponys im Sound 
Aber dieser Remix hat mir besonders gefallen, deswegen hörts euch an 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nr1bCP7FFHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LeWhopper (25. November 2011)

Jaaa der "demonlucario" der hat einige hammer MLP Mixes. Der hat nen Abo von mir bekommen.


----------



## tonygt (25. November 2011)

OMg zu geil xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qbh5PzOw7WA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lRoJFjEUfZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (25. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (25. November 2011)

Yay, neue Signatur, gemacht von Ninastars (Link in Signatur) die ich im Canterlot Forum kennengelernt habe. Im Skyrim Thread ^^

(Das war ihre und meine erste Commission, sehr nett und freundlich die Nina )


----------



## TheGui (26. November 2011)

böser spoiler zu S02E08



Spoiler



wurde ein Hochhaus in *Ponyville *gebaut? 
Dazu ein Staudamm samt Kraftwerk für elektrischen Strom.. WTF?


----------



## The Paladin (26. November 2011)

Wie gesagt @The Gui

Nicht persönlich nehmen, aber Whopper ist immer noch in der 1en Staffel. Der will nicht gespoilert werden.


----------



## TheGui (27. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NMEdt3Qu0_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LeWhopper (28. November 2011)

The schrieb:


> Wie gesagt @The Gui
> 
> Nicht persönlich nehmen, aber Whopper ist immer noch in der 1en Staffel. Der will nicht gespoilert werden.



Eeeyeeejuuuppp


----------



## TheGui (29. November 2011)

Spoiler gibt es nicht, nur visualisierte Argumente für Vorfreude!


----------



## Zonalar (1. Dezember 2011)

Wisst ihr was ich am Montag gemacht habe?
Ich hatte Schule, und unsere Aufgabe war, einen Vortrag in einer halben Stunde auf die Beine zu stellen! Um zu testen, wie schnell man so einen Vortrag auf den Beinen hat, und wie gut man informiert wird. Das Thema konnte man frei wählen.

Ich habe einen Vortrag über "My little Pony: Friendship is Magic" gehalten. Jetzt weiss der ganze Verein bescheit, dass ich ein Brony bin! 
Zu meiner Überaschung war der Grossteil sehr tolerant mit diesem Fakt. Wenn ich aber mein Skizzenbuch auspacke mit all den Pony-bildern, die ich zeichne (momentan 3, aber es werden immer mehr  ), schmelzen die Herzen der Mädels wech! Es ist wie SmartyPants! Ich bin jetzt dran, Pony-Versionen von ihnen zu skizzieren. *squee*

My Little Pony lies meine kreative Ader wieder ausschlagen! Fast 9 Monate habe ich keinen Bleistift mehr angerührt, und jetzt zeichne ich ein Bild nach dem anderen.


----------



## Auchentoshan (1. Dezember 2011)

Grüße. 
Ich werfe mal ein Herzliches Hallo in die Runde.


----------



## TheGui (1. Dezember 2011)

Grüße zurück


----------



## The Paladin (1. Dezember 2011)

Auchentoshan schrieb:


> Grüße.
> Ich werfe mal ein Herzliches Hallo in die Runde.



Es gibt neues Leberkäs, mjamjam.


----------



## Auchentoshan (2. Dezember 2011)

@The Paladin
Wie bitte meinen? ^^


----------



## LeWhopper (2. Dezember 2011)

Auchentoshan schrieb:


> @The Paladin
> Wie bitte meinen? ^^



Neues Pferdeleberkäs. Er meint damit neues Frischfleisch


----------



## Zonalar (2. Dezember 2011)

Welcome to the herd, little filly


----------



## The Paladin (2. Dezember 2011)

Auchentoshan schrieb:


> @The Paladin
> Wie bitte meinen? ^^



Damit meine ich meine Angewohnheit Samstags und Mittwochs Pferdeleberkäs zu essen. Die amerikanischen Bronies reagierten mit entsetzen dass wir in Europa Pferde essen als ich es ihnen im Teamspeak gesagt habe. Die deutschen Bronies reagierten herzlich gleichgültig ^^

Und noch ein herzliches Willkommen im Nachhinein


----------



## Kamsi (2. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8BUVxjr6TRU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So genial


----------



## Auchentoshan (2. Dezember 2011)

Abend. 
Danke für die freundliche begrüßung hier.

Und damit der Post nicht zu Off-Topic wird, hier eins meiner "Konvertierungs"-Videos:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwyIR598a_s

^^


----------



## TheGui (2. Dezember 2011)

hehe du bist also über dieses Stadium hinweg?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t_3ryX7Fhy0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Super!

btw genial Pink-E





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cfGM5pA2oBg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Auchentoshan (4. Dezember 2011)

Grüße.

Und wann genau soll diese Phase eintreten? 
Jetzt bin ich grad ein wenig beunruhigt. ^^
Außerdem bin ich von Twilight enttäuscht. 
Ich dachte immer sie wäre ein besseres Vorbild. :-P


----------



## The Paladin (4. Dezember 2011)

Auchentoshan schrieb:


> Grüße.
> 
> Und wann genau soll diese Phase eintreten?
> Jetzt bin ich grad ein wenig beunruhigt. ^^
> ...



Nun, je nachdem gibt es "5 Phasen" des Brony-daseins.

1: Neugier

Es kann ja nicht wehtun wenn man eine Folge schaut, will mal sehen was genau diese Ponys sind.

2: Konversion (Bekehrung, Umwandlung)

Ich schaue mehr Folgen, MLP ist gar nicht so schlecht.

3: Verwirrung

Ich bin ein erwachsener Mann, wie kann ich mir eine Serie für kleine Kinder anschauen und sie mögen?

4: Vorsicht

Okay, ich bin ein Brony, ich erwähne nichts und schaue mir die Folgen weiter an und rede mit niemanden darüber.

5: Akzeptanz

Ist mir egal was andere über mich denken, ich zeige öffentlich dass ich ein Brony bin und verwende "20 % Cooler" und "ForEVER" in Gesprächen.



Wer englisch kann, ist im Vorteil:

5 Stages of Bronydom


----------



## TheGui (5. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9o45SCnPXmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Auchentoshan (7. Dezember 2011)

Grüße

@Paladin
Oha, da scheint sich jemand Gedanken um sein Hobby gemacht zu haben ^^

@TheGui

Ein sehr hübsch gemachtes Video, aber so richtig verstehen worum es da geht tu ich auch nicht. 
Wird das in der Serie noch thematisiert oder war dies nur ein reines "just for fun" Video?


----------



## tonygt (7. Dezember 2011)

Auchentoshan schrieb:


> Grüße
> 
> @Paladin
> Oha, da scheint sich jemand Gedanken um sein Hobby gemacht zu haben ^^
> ...



Das Video ist eigentlich ein Comic der die mögliche Geschichte erzählen soll, wie Discord zum ersten mal zu Stein wurde. Den Comic hab ich hier schon mal vor längeren gepostet, jemand hat halt jetzt das ganze noch mit Musik unterlegt.


----------



## tonygt (8. Dezember 2011)

Grade auf diese Tolle Künstlerin gestoßen auch wenn die Ton Qualität nicht immer die beste ist, sind ihre Lieder doch sehr sehr schön anzuhören. 
Eine sehr schöne Stimme  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d93ty5JqVfw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SYqDHaje6iY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (8. Dezember 2011)

wow sehr schöne musik die du da gefunden hast, danke fürs teilen!

btw. den comic hab ich hier gepostet


----------



## Amraam (11. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J0vQoxC33AI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (11. Dezember 2011)

Für alle dies noch net mitbekommen haben neue Episode ist UP





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7FnR0zFCRUs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich hatte sehr viele lulz


----------



## TheGui (11. Dezember 2011)

Think with portals!


----------



## LeWhopper (14. Dezember 2011)

Endlich bei Staffel 2 angelangt. Whaaagh die letzten zwei Folgen von Staffel 1 waren einfach der Knüller. Selten so gut gelacht


----------



## Zonalar (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab seit 2 Wochen endlich mein ganz persöhnlicher Pc  Und nicht nur einer, sondern aus erlesener Hardware und mit viel Liebe selbst zusammen geschraubt.
Jetzt kan ich endlich all die tollen Monster-Spiele mit höchst-Auflösung und allem Pipapo spielen.

Da ich endlich über die Hardware verfüge, hab ich mir auch mal Team Fortress gezogen und schon ein paar Stunden damit verbracht. ^^ Wäre riesig, wenn wir mal zusammen zoggn können  Was meint ihr?
Und wie heisst jetzt nochmal genau der Brony-Server?


----------



## The Paladin (14. Dezember 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich hab seit 2 Wochen endlich mein ganz persöhnlicher Pc  Und nicht nur einer, sondern aus erlesener Hardware und mit viel Liebe selbst zusammen geschraubt.
> Jetzt kan ich endlich all die tollen Monster-Spiele mit höchst-Auflösung und allem Pipapo spielen.
> 
> Da ich endlich über die Hardware verfüge, hab ich mir auch mal Team Fortress gezogen und schon ein paar Stunden damit verbracht. ^^ Wäre riesig, wenn wir mal zusammen zoggn können  Was meint ihr?
> Und wie heisst jetzt nochmal genau der Brony-Server?



Hier hast du die offizielle MLP Steam Gruppe

MLP-FiM

Da sind die IP´s der Brony server, es gibt immer wieder Micspam mit MLP Liedern (Micspam ist nicht nur negativ, ohne Micspam gebe es keine geile Kampfmusik. Es war ja schon geil die ganzen Gegner abzufackeln wärend Giggle at the Ghosties zu hören war)


Als Beispiel: 

Pinkie, you've gotta stand up tall
FIRE! FIRE! FIRE!

You'll see that they can't hurt you
Fwuuuuush (Reflektierte Rakete) BOOOOM (Soldier tot)

So giggle at the ghosty,
FIRE FIRE! I AM MELTING!
MY FLESH IS BURN!!!!



Protip: Stelle dir TF2 auf Englisch, die stimmen sind genialer und man versteht die Dominationssprüche besser

Oder um es so auszudrücken:

Medic auf Deutsch: Sehr SEHR motivierter Homosexueller
Medic auf Englisch: Sadistischer Deutscher Arzt mit Gottkomplex


----------



## Ome Gahh (17. Dezember 2011)

PPA

Was es so alles gibt...


----------



## TheGui (17. Dezember 2011)

ui , instaliert!


----------



## Zonalar (17. Dezember 2011)

Es ist da und ihr habt nix Besseres zu tun! YAY!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=me8OjUh35lE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (18. Dezember 2011)

and thats how equestria was made!

sehr schöne episode!


----------



## TheGui (21. Dezember 2011)

Piraten setzen "Ponytime" ein um die gemüter zu beruhigen 

http://www.dradio.de/dlf/sendungen/dlfmagazin/1630017/


----------



## Zonalar (21. Dezember 2011)

Kennt ihr die schon? "Friendship is Witchcraft". Echt geile Folgen sind das! Bin mir grad alle am durchhören 
Hier mal die ersten Folgen 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tIfHKfyRO5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (22. Dezember 2011)

wow das is richtig cool... super um die nächsten 3 ponylosen Wochen zu überbrücken!


----------



## tonygt (22. Dezember 2011)

Omg Derpy so random xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auchentoshan (24. Dezember 2011)

Grüße.

Schöne und Erholsame Festtage Wünsche ich euch allen.


----------



## TheGui (24. Dezember 2011)

frohes Heart warming eve!


----------



## The Paladin (24. Dezember 2011)

Frohe Weihnachten, Brony-Genossen


----------



## Zonalar (24. Dezember 2011)

Wünsch euch auch schöne Weihnachten ^^ Ich hab meine
Ratet mal, was ich gerade geschenkt bekommen habe!

Es ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (25. Dezember 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wünsch euch auch schöne Weihnachten ^^ Ich hab meine
> Ratet mal, was ich gerade geschenkt bekommen habe!
> 
> Es ist:







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xwyIR598a_s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (25. Dezember 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Es ist:



nicht annähernd befriedigend gestalltet


----------



## TheGui (26. Dezember 2011)

Der Bart!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S2z_U4CdKoA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Auchentoshan (27. Dezember 2011)

HoHoHo, hier eine kleine nach Weihnachtsnews:
http://www.gamersglobal.de/news/47323/pony-rpg-neues-fanspiel-zu-my-little-pony


----------



## The Paladin (28. Dezember 2011)

Und hier, Der Ö1 berichtet über Bronies ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T7eOa5Zu_uE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schön Sachlich, wie es sich für Nachrichtendienste gehört.


----------



## TheGui (28. Dezember 2011)

i like

so müssen berichte sein!


----------



## Soladra (29. Dezember 2011)

UND SIE SIND SOOOOOOO SÜÜÜÜÜß!!!!


----------



## tonygt (29. Dezember 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> UND SIE SIND SOOOOOOO SÜÜÜÜÜß!!!!



Omg seit wann bist du denn ein Brony


----------



## Soladra (30. Dezember 2011)

Schon lange, aber bisher nicht wirklich geäußert


----------



## TheGui (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich loope das schon zum 7x xD



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3JaSrXYmC5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zonalar (31. Dezember 2011)

Überall finde ich immer wieder neue geniale Pony-tracks! Überall! Von wildfremden Bronies, von denen ich noch nie was gehört habe! Hier zwei (edit: 3! Es gibt einfach zuviele!) neue Artisten, die mich beeindruckt haben.

Facexplodie:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zvylshsy46c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d4u9muF6JtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Archie.V:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xaSzlYDpU6o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CuSKgdD5DpI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Foozogz:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gxq2JPJHLB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eGTnm-4fhRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das hier sind nur ein paar wenige. 
Vor allem bei Archie.V solltet ihr all seine Werke bestaunen! Archie.V hat das erste Video erst diesen Monat rausgeworfen. Jetzt hat er schon 11 fertige Tracks und ich find sie ALLE awesome! 

und btw. PinkiePieSwear hat auch wieder ein Juwel dem Bronydom übergeben :3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KS46tsHzDgg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Januar 2012)

Ihr zwingt mich ehrlich nach 3 Tagen zu einem Doppelpost? :O
Ich habe nur darauf gewarted, bis jemand etwas schreibt, aber naja.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (4. Januar 2012)

viel um die ohren


----------



## Soladra (4. Januar 2012)

Zeichnet eig einer von euch auch Ponys? Ich hab mich vor ner weile drann versucht aber is nix groß geworden



Edit :OMG kukt mal was ich gefunden hab 

http://generalzoi.de...rsion-254295904


mein phööööses pony hat den code : 494J000481000000B5000000031FEE100UM183700H04000331000000CC00002U107F3FCC004CB2


----------



## LeWhopper (4. Januar 2012)

Soladra schrieb:


> Zeichnet eig einer von euch auch Ponys? Ich hab mich vor ner weile drann versucht aber is nix groß geworden



Ich habe mich immer am Zeichnen versucht. Aber bei mir war zu schnell die Luft raus.

Aber seid ich vor zwei Monaten mitm Pony zeichnen angefangen habe, macht es auf jedenfall mehr spaß als immer nur Objekte oder andere Dinge zu üben.

Gut bin ich meiner Meinung nach aber nicht


----------



## Soladra (4. Januar 2012)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Ich habe mich immer am Zeichnen versucht. Aber bei mir war zu schnell die Luft raus.
> 
> Aber seid ich vor zwei Monaten mitm Pony zeichnen angefangen habe, macht es auf jedenfall mehr spaß als immer nur Objekte oder andere Dinge zu üben.
> 
> Gut bin ich meiner Meinung nach aber nicht




Magst mal was posten? Ich bin inzwischen... ganz okay, würd ich sagen. Aber ich bekomm nie passende cutie marks hin


----------



## Zonalar (4. Januar 2012)

ICh zeichne auch ab und zu Ponys, komme aber in letzter Zeit nicht dazu. Muss zoggen und Buch lesen und alle Brony-Tracks anhören. Wenn du auf meine Signatur klickst, findest du meine Playlist 
Aber momentan versuche ich mich an FL Stuido 10 und probiere, selber ein bissle Musik zu machen ^^ Eine völlig neue Welt für mich, aber mal sehen was dabei rauskommt 
Das dumme ist, ich kann mit der Demo-Version keine gespeicherten Daten öffnen, sondern nur mit einer gekauften (die 200 Dollar kostet). 

Zeig mal her deine Bildchen Soladra


----------



## LeWhopper (4. Januar 2012)

Soladra schrieb:


> Magst mal was posten? Ich bin inzwischen... ganz okay, würd ich sagen. Aber ich bekomm nie passende cutie marks hin



Normalerweise würde ich das nicht tuen. Aber das war das erste Bild das ich mitm Tablet gezeichnet habe.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (4. Januar 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ICh zeichne auch ab und zu Ponys, komme aber in letzter Zeit nicht dazu. Muss zoggen und Buch lesen und alle Brony-Tracks anhören. Wenn du auf meine Signatur klickst, findest du meine Playlist
> Aber momentan versuche ich mich an FL Stuido 10 und probiere, selber ein bissle Musik zu machen ^^ Eine völlig neue Welt für mich, aber mal sehen was dabei rauskommt
> Das dumme ist, ich kann mit der Demo-Version keine gespeicherten Daten öffnen, sondern nur mit einer gekauften (die 200 Dollar kostet).
> 
> Zeig mal her deine Bildchen Soladra




gib mir nen scanner -.- sind nur ´linearts, aber ich kann sie eventuell morgen abfotographieren und reinstellen


----------



## Soladra (5. Januar 2012)

So, hier isses, auch wen die quali der letzte rotz is



http://imageshack.us/f/404/img0297hv.jpg/


----------



## LeWhopper (5. Januar 2012)

Soladra schrieb:


> So, hier isses, auch wen die quali der letzte rotz is



Still better than mine. 

Jaa ich bin ja noch am Anfang^^


----------



## TheGui (5. Januar 2012)

Soladra schrieb:


> So, hier isses, auch wen die quali der letzte rotz is
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us.../img0297hv.jpg/


das ist toll! 

lebendiger Gesichtsausdruck 
cooler Huf Stil 

ich wünschte ich könnte so zeichnen!


----------



## Soladra (5. Januar 2012)

TheGui schrieb:


> das ist toll!
> 
> lebendiger Gesichtsausdruck
> cooler Huf Stil
> ...




Danke danke 

wenn du magst kann ich dir auf wunsch son mony malen und versuchen einzuscannen.


----------



## TheGui (6. Januar 2012)

wow das wär super, ich lass dich wissen wenn mir was in den sinn kommt ^^


----------



## Soladra (6. Januar 2012)

Ich hatte neich eh vor, mir n tablet zu besorgen


----------



## Zonalar (6. Januar 2012)

Soladra: Ganz im Ernst, dein Pony sieht hammer aus! Für so ein Bild sitze ich Stunden vor meinem Zeichenblock, und selbst wenn ich fertig werde, sieht man überall Überbleibsel von meinem Radiergummi, den ich wieder ins Exil gerubbelt habe.

Momentan zeichne ich einfach schon bestehende Pony-Bilder ab, um ein Gefühl zu bekommen, wie man die zeichnet 
Ich denke, es wird mal Zeit, den Scanner anzuschmeissen  Ich schaue, ob ich am Samstag Zeit dafür finde.


----------



## Soladra (6. Januar 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Soladra: Ganz im Ernst, dein Pony sieht hammer aus! Für so ein Bild sitze ich Stunden vor meinem Zeichenblock, und selbst wenn ich fertig werde, sieht man überall Überbleibsel von meinem Radiergummi, den ich wieder ins Exil gerubbelt habe.
> 
> Momentan zeichne ich einfach schon bestehende Pony-Bilder ab, um ein Gefühl zu bekommen, wie man die zeichnet
> Ich denke, es wird mal Zeit, den Scanner anzuschmeissen  Ich schaue, ob ich am Samstag Zeit dafür finde.



Was das mit dem Radierer angeht: Zieh die Linien mit Fineliner, schwarzem Buntstift oder filzer nacht und pauses am Fenster ab oder scanns ein und zieh die linien am leutendem Bildschirm nach.


Außerdem kann ich nicht immer no zeichnen, nur wennich meine kreative phasen hab. Und Cutiemarks kann ich garned zeichen, da fällt mir nie was ein


ach ja, was ich noch gefunden hab im Netz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (6. Januar 2012)

Sry für doppelpost aber: Mein Avatar *.* er ist so episch geworden!! SOOO episch  Meine erste richtige Pixelart und er ist so episch! Nur der Hintergrund ist...Geliehen


----------



## Zonalar (7. Januar 2012)

Dein Avatar sieht echt Hammer aus  Gratuliere!

Btw. Spielt jemand von euch SW-TOR? Ich tu's aufjedenfall  Bin auf dem Server "the Restoration Zone"  Kommt doch auch dorthin, wenn ihr SW-TOR spielt  Hab auch schon ein paar Bronies gefunden dort 
Bin gerade mit dem Gedanken am spielen, eine eigene Brony-Gilde zu gründen. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## tonygt (7. Januar 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dein Avatar sieht echt Hammer aus  Gratuliere!
> 
> Btw. Spielt jemand von euch SW-TOR? Ich tu's aufjedenfall  Bin auf dem Server "the Restoration Zone"  Kommt doch auch dorthin, wenn ihr SW-TOR spielt  Hab auch schon ein paar Bronies gefunden dort
> Bin gerade mit dem Gedanken am spielen, eine eigene Brony-Gilde zu gründen. Was haltet ihr davon?



SWTOR ist Sci Fi von daher gefällt es mir nicht ^^ und ich bin derzeit mit LOL genug beschäftigt.


----------



## TheGui (7. Januar 2012)

swtor werd ich mir demnächst anschauen, aber dan zocke ich zusammen mit meinen wow kollegen. : /


----------



## TheGui (7. Januar 2012)

hm 2012 das Jahr vor dem so viele Angst haben.... und 2012 das Jahr der Bronys?

Werden Wir 2012 retten?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y4_0qtAulNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (9. Januar 2012)

Neue Episode für alle dies noch nicht mitbekommen haben




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FkWRHGGABQY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und Gänsehaut Musik

Video





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bQ0JahhFkts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soladra (9. Januar 2012)

Süüüßes Lied

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtFY7LshgDk[/youtube]


und ein neues Pony mit experimenteller Kopfform, aber nicht so hübsch geworden:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/585/img0418u.jpg/ Die Mähne is eigentlich golden und voll hübsch


----------



## Zonalar (9. Januar 2012)

Ich will den Typen im Fernsehen sehen!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CitQtSFrmdE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und hier noch etwas, um sich totzulachen.
Na, wer erratet, wie der Song heisst, der mitten im Video abgeespielt wird? 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OcE6rOczL0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The Paladin (11. Januar 2012)

Es ist von Brodyquest, aber hier habt ihr die Pinkiequest Version. Ich glaube für jeden Charakter gibt es eine.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FnAtBxpihOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soladra (11. Januar 2012)

An alle Lieben Ponyzeichner: HIer die Zeite, wo man lernt, Ponys zu malen: http://www.dragoart.com/tuts/8102/1/1/how-to-draw-my-little-pony,-friendship-is-magic-style.htm


----------



## Zonalar (12. Januar 2012)

Guckt mal was ich gefunden habe:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qEnWvHrfgYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qI5COwdYokQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9GtPSJVo5E8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l2BMFgJ6yTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (14. Januar 2012)

hehe 2 1/2 gildenmember dazu gebracht 5 episoden am stück zu schauen.

Missionierung geht weiter!


----------



## Zonalar (15. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NXNt0Z5fQ1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soladra (17. Januar 2012)

Ich habs unter meine Klasse gebracht


----------



## Amraam (18. Januar 2012)

http://www.skyrimnex...ile.php?id=6395 

Ne Pony-Mod für Skyrim ^^


----------



## TheGui (20. Januar 2012)

premium

http://www.tvguide.com/News/My-Little-Pony-Love-Lucy-Video-1042050.aspx


----------



## Kamsi (20. Januar 2012)

http://jetzt.sueddeutsche.de/texte/anzeigen/537318/Das-Leben-ist-ein-Ponyhof


----------



## TheGui (20. Januar 2012)

habs reingeschnuppert und bin mir nicht sicher ob ich den bericht lesen soll... schlecht recherchierte berichte sorgen immer für Bauchschmerzen


----------



## Zonalar (20. Januar 2012)

Geiler Bericht Kamsi, danke fürs teilen  HIer in der Schweiz soll Blick am Abend (Unser ersatz für eure BILD) auch einen grossen Artikel zur Brony-Con und MLP rausgebracht haben. Ich habe ihn aber leider nicht gefunden :/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p8IKykVvNUs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Keine Ahnung ob das schon gepostet wurde... sehr geil


----------



## Zonalar (21. Januar 2012)

Hey everypony!
Seid ihr bereit?!
*Die neueste Episode startet heute!*
Seid bereit, wenns soweit is! Ihr habt jetzt genau 1 Stunde und 50 Mins! 

Hier sind die links!
EQD: http://www.equestria...ndownloads.html
Stream: http://de.justin.tv/haxmega#/w/2482147040

Seid bereit! AppleJack bekommt ihr eigene Episode!  Yaaaaaay~

Brohoof! /]

Edit: Ich hab die links editiert, damit ihr wirklich was zu sehen bekommt


----------



## TheGui (21. Januar 2012)

wow Worte können nicht ausdrücken was ich gerade fühle.. Fandom sagt DERP und Hasbro sagt EEEEEYUP

ich liebe es 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=unBKYIJTZ7k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zonalar (21. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=awweSMNWhsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier die gesamte neue Episode.

Und hier, 2 fette neue Song.

TheLivingTombstone: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xPfMb50dsOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



FraGmenTd befriends Metajoker:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZLimEZOnjRI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (21. Januar 2012)

living tombstone entäuscht einen nie.

man man man man bin immer noch so hapy über derpy als offiziellen charakter

bald gibts ne derpy folge <3


----------



## LeWhopper (22. Januar 2012)

TheGui schrieb:


> wow Worte können nicht ausdrücken was ich gerade fühle.. Fandom sagt DERP und Hasbro sagt EEEEEYUP
> ich liebe es





TheGui schrieb:


> man man man man bin immer noch so hapy über derpy als offiziellen charakter



Hätte ich die Folge jetzt nicht schon gesehen, dann würde ich dich umbringen.

Bitte das nächste mal so wichtige Sachen in Spoiler mit Warnung setzen. Wir wissen ja schließlich nicht wer die Folgen schon gesehen hat und wer nicht.


----------



## TheGui (22. Januar 2012)

sorry, daran denke ich vor Freude nicht immer : /


----------



## TheGui (23. Januar 2012)

Buck ist das gut

So wird Lokalisierung richtig gemacht!

Wer freut sich noch auf die japanische Intro Version?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7dchiYx5Hzo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LeWhopper (23. Januar 2012)

TheGui schrieb:


> Buck ist das gut
> 
> So wird Lokalisierung richtig gemacht!
> 
> Wer freut sich noch auf die japanische Intro Version?



Ich verstehe zwar kein Wort, aber ich wenigstens geben Sie sich mühe was eigenes zu machen. Und keine 1:1 Kopien. 

Aber für meinen Geschmack dann doch was zu lange, wenn ich während des Intros noch auf Klo gehen oder mir was zu trinken holen kann


----------



## TheGui (23. Januar 2012)

[font="arial, sans-serif"]Some call it the Anime opening, others just say its awesome. This is the Italian opening for Friendship is Magic. A while back the short ~30 second version was floating around, *but this is the full on two minute one. *​[/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"]*
*​[/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"]*Das is nur die Vollversion, das Serienintro im TV is kürzer ^^*​[/font]


----------



## Zonalar (26. Januar 2012)

Soviele neue Songs schiesen wie Löcher ausm Boden! D: Ich gar nicht mehr mit dem hören hinterher!
Seltsames Völkchen, diese Brüder-Fohlen :/ Wie auch immer. Ich hab mir mal die Zeit genommen und ein paar dieser seltsamen Kerle näher betrachtet  Hier ein paar neue Songs für euch :3

--------------------------------------

*Facexplodie*

Er steck viel Liebe in seine Tracks. Sie reflektieren sehr gut die Emotionen und Gedanken der Ponies. Für manche hört's an wie Chaos, für die anderen isses reine Harmony. Wie für mich ^_^ 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLheL7Ej5l8
--------------------------------------
*
FraGmenTd*

Och ich liebe den Kerl! Hab schon ne 2 1/2 Stunden Skype-call hinter mir mit dem Typ, wo wir uns über Gott und die Welt unterhalten haben :3 Und über Ponies natürlich.
Er is von Oregon, 25 und kann Gitarre! Seine Songs macht er auch mit seiner E-Guitar und editiert Zeugs dazu mit FL Studio. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v84GYr7qoRg

--------------------------------------
_
TheLivingTombstone_

Ich denke, den kennen wir schon. Ein Typ, der geile Remixes macht. Was ihr aber vielleicht nicht wisst, er ist Israeli und macht regelmässig Lifestreams, wo er uns Life zeigt, wie er die Fetten Songs macht, die wir so kennen. Auf seinem Channel lädt er immer ein Video hoch, wenn er Streamt die Nacht  Also schaut mal regelmässig vorbei, wenn ihr viele berühmte Bronys treffen wollt in seinem Life-Chat  Da waren mal an einem Abend knapp 10 mir bekannte Brony-Musicians drinne! Woodentoaster, IbringdaLULZ, AJtheEngineer, Bronyfied, General Mumble, MictheMicrophone etc.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPfMb50dsOk
--------------------------------------

*AcousticBrony* & *Mandopony*

Zwei geniale Bronies, die quasi die Musik in den Mittelpunkt rücken und das machen, was sie am liebsten tun. Music mit Herz und Seele. AcousticBrony kenne ich als leidenschaftlicher Classic Gittarist, der einfach für geile Atmosphäre sorgt! Wogegen Mandopony leidenschaftlich gerne singt und die beste Singstimme von allen Bronies hat, soweit ich es beurteilen kann :3
Wenn ihr Herzerfüllte Lieder haben wollt, wo einem ganz warm wird und man endlich entspannen kann, checkt sie aus!<br>Ihr neuster Song, die sie zusammen produced haben ^_^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voj9MhBUaTI https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkQQQpR6uAA
(es ist das gleiche Lied, aber von beiden geuploaded =)

-------------------------------------

_*Archie.V*_

Ihr denkt, das war alles? Weit gefehlt! Denn Archie.V ist mit von der Partie! Der Brony, der wohl den erfolgreichsten Headstart ins Bronytum mit seiner Music hatte und innerhalb 2 Monaten 15 Songs auf Youtube veröffentlicht. Er is so erfolgreich, dass er jezz Verträge mit den grossen Record-Companys hat  Leider heisst das auch, dass er weniger Zeugs auf den Channel uploaden wird. Aber Kopf hoch! Ponies inspirierten ihn dazu, und er sagte auch, die Songs, die er mit Pony-samples macht, stellt er auf seinem Channel frei für jeden zur Verfügung :3 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98Vo1RE66Kk

-------------------------------------

Es gibt da noch mehr neue Songs, aber fürs erste sollte das reichen.  Ansonsten schaut mal wieder bei GeneralMumble vorbei, der hat auch wieder ein paar neue coole Songs hochgeladen! Vorallem (!) checkt sein Bandcamp link, wo er noch mehr Lieder upgeloaded hat, die man kaufen kann. Aber jetzt gerade kannst du den Preis selbst bestimmen und se alle Downloaden!
Und das, weil er grad gute Laune hat :3


EDIT: Nachdem Buffed mir den Post verhunzt hatte, hab ich miur die extra 10 Minuten genommen und es wieder für euch verschönert :3


----------



## tonygt (26. Januar 2012)

Öhm joa irgendwie scheint dein Poste etwas Buggy zu sein


----------



## LeWhopper (27. Januar 2012)

OH noe. Die Synchronsprecherin von Derpy wusste nicht das Derpy Hooves weiblich ist.

Hmm was wohl jetzt passiert?

EQ Link


----------



## Soladra (27. Januar 2012)

Ich hab nen passenden Kuchen gefunden 

http://www.thomas-langens.de/rezepte/rezept-regenbogenkuchen.html


----------



## TheGui (27. Januar 2012)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> OH noe. Die Synchronsprecherin von Derpy wusste nicht das Derpy Hooves weiblich ist.
> 
> Hmm was wohl jetzt passiert?
> 
> EQ Link



ich hoffe nix, die stimme war super

und was ist schon epischer als ne daneben gegangene Synchro beim goofy character schlecht hin ^^

passt doch super!


----------



## LeWhopper (27. Januar 2012)

TheGui schrieb:


> ich hoffe nix, die stimme war super
> 
> und was ist schon epischer als ne daneben gegangene Synchro beim goofy character schlecht hin ^^
> 
> passt doch super!



Ich finde die auch gut. Leider wusste Sie ja selber nicht das Derpy weiblich ist. Deshalb nahm Sie die Stimme eines tollpatschigen Jungen aus der Nachbarschaft an.

Mal schauen was sich jetzt am Ende dann ergibt. Ob das so bleibt oder die Stimme neu vertont wird.

[Eigenwerbung]

General Derpy Augenklappe. Selbst gemacht 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (28. Januar 2012)

Warum hab ich den Song nicht schon früher gefunden! :,) Geniale 8 Minuten





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CUXHp0U-QVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (28. Januar 2012)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ benji irgendwie kommt mir die musik bekannt vor!


----------



## TheGui (1. Februar 2012)

das ist zu premium!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (4. Februar 2012)

Hey Bronies, kennt ihr "ballad of the Brony" schon? Dann wird es Zeit, euer Wissen über Pony-History zu prüfen! Geballte 5 Epsioden erklären alle Aspekte von My little Pony. Von ihrer Vergangenheit, den Erschaffern, Lauren Fast + Team sowie warum die Show so berühmt geworden ist (nicht zu vergessen die gigantische Fanbase). Geniale Analyse und angehnehm anzuschauen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UE7I_IDX98g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (4. Februar 2012)

yay benji stoff für gelangweilite Nächte ^^

!Wichtig!
Auch wen ich nicht glaube das unwissende Hausfrauen und Ponyhasser wirklich Hasbro dazu bewegen werden Derpy zu entfernen ( "derp" beleidigt Behinderte >_>) finde ich es trotzdem gut mit der Petition zu zeigen das wir Derpy Wollen wie sie ist!

http://www.change.org/petitions/hasbro-studiosthe-hub-do-not-change-derpys-name


----------



## Zonalar (4. Februar 2012)

Zu diesem Thema habe ich auch das passende Video.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7MFy6nAyduc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und hier die Antwort von Derpy selbst (Die beliebteste Derpy Fan-voiceactor)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YmOxnt215ek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: Hier was lustiges gefunden  




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zntt6-0z0TM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (6. Februar 2012)

yay bissel auf knowyourmeme rumgeblättert als 

From Fyre-Flye (Lauren Faust) &#8211; _"I'm offering 2 more drawings from the same batch of development sketches---- plus a brand new sketch. The first time I've ever drawn this character."_​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wurde derpy zu derpy weil die Animation derpte oder war derpy bereits derpy bevor die Animation derpte?


----------



## TheGui (6. Februar 2012)

MFW



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kxc5JMcVvmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (6. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (7. Februar 2012)

warum sehe ich das nich xD


----------



## Kamsi (7. Februar 2012)

TheGui schrieb:


> warum sehe ich das nich xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt besser ?


----------



## TheGui (7. Februar 2012)

jop ^^


----------



## TheGui (10. Februar 2012)

Neue episode.. vor 2 tagen auf Itunes geleacked 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jjdxqvPsuBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zonalar (10. Februar 2012)

Hab TheLivingTombstone im Lifestream zugeschaut wie er das Meisterwerk geschaffen hat! Es is echt unglaublich geworden  Viel spass!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JRx70YbJ1OY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (11. Februar 2012)

traurig... was für Scheiße heut zu Tage als Musik durchgeht... und gute Musik höchstens mal auf Youtube ihre 1k+ likes bekommt :/

Entweder werde ich zu alt oder die Welt verliert ihren Musikgeschmack.

Es gibt seit 15 Jahren nicht 1 Musiker von dem ich sagen würde "Scheiße das wird ein *Verlust *wenn dieser stirbt!"

Je mehr ich wirklich gute Amateur oder Bronifizierte Musik höre, scheiß egal welches Genre, desto mehr verabscheue ich den eindimensionalen Scheiß der im Radio und TV rauf und runter läuft, seine Millionen einspielt und als Kunst bezeichnet wird!


----------



## tonygt (11. Februar 2012)

TheGui schrieb:


> traurig... was für Scheiße heut zu Tage als Musik durchgeht... und gute Musik höchstens mal auf Youtube ihre 1k+ likes bekommt :/
> 
> Entweder werde ich zu alt oder die Welt verliert ihren Musikgeschmack.
> 
> ...



Wenn intressierts? Ich hör weder normaes Radio noch schaue ich Private Sender und ich vermisse nichts, es gibt genug gute Musik man muss sie nur finden. Es gibt auch derzeit meiner Meinung nach immer noch mehr gute Musik als Musik die angeblich von der breiten Masse gehört wird. Einfach die scheiss Musik ignorieren und die guten Leuten unterstützen jeder hat mal klein angefangen auch größen wie Beatles oder Nirvana. Deswegen ist die Musik heute nicht schlechter oder besser es gibt halt einfach deutlich mehr Musik als früher.

Und vergesst nicht heute große anti Actas Demo freiheit im Internet damit auch unbekannte Künstler weiterhin bekannt werden können. Ich bin dann mal weg richtung Frankfurt.


----------



## TheGui (12. Februar 2012)

mich interessierts weil ich es nicht richtig finde.

naja zurück zu was erfreulichem Fanservice geht weiter.

HasBro bringt neue Ponyfiguren raus, darunter genial designte *Zacora *und *Nightmaremoon*.
Endlich ne *weise Celestia*, *DJpon3*, *Trixie*, *Lyra *und *Fanterpony *
*
*
Plastikhaare sehen besser aus da sie dem cartoon näher kommen... aber die lasen sich ja nicht kämmen >_>
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
http://www.equestria...e-for-lyra.html


----------



## Kamsi (12. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (14. Februar 2012)

oha diese MEGA große Liste an Künstlern O_o

ich will nach NewYork 


http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/02/announcement-from-our-friends-at.html


----------



## Zonalar (14. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h1R_iyYlqDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Keine Worte vonnöten, um zu begreifen was ihr gerade gesehen habt...


----------



## TheGui (14. Februar 2012)

das wird mein neues rickroll XD


----------



## tonygt (15. Februar 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Keine Worte vonnöten, um zu begreifen was ihr gerade gesehen habt...



Wo ist den deine Playlist hin ? Youtube sagt mir grad das dein Konto vom Nutzer gesperrt wurde.


----------



## Zonalar (15. Februar 2012)

Tut mir Leid Tony!  Hab den Account gelöscht und nen neuen erstellt, weil ich selber entscheiden will, wer mich kennt und wer nicht.
Die Playlist existiert noch und fasst über 100 songs.


----------



## TheGui (15. Februar 2012)

wen schon Musik das thema ist und keiner über die großartigen Spielzeuge redet oder darüber das Hasbro zum Brony Fandom steht siehe Hapy Derpy~ oder die in einigen Monaten kommende Hochzeitsepisode zwischen einem Einhorn und einer neuen Alicornprinzessin die bis jetzt nur als Spielzeug erschienen ist und von Faust ursprünglich NICHt als Alicorn konzepiert wurde.

Dann eben 15min lang fliegen  :_)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ppZLEUJKTZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zonalar (16. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7O3tAhQVU3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Bronies React To Teens React To My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic 

Tonygt: Der Link funzt wieder. Klick einfach auf Fluttershy


----------



## tonygt (16. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9GoVh0p3UnQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ob5g2irAUdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



AWWWWWW YEAH! Fighting is magic meldet sich wieder! x]


----------



## TheGui (17. Februar 2012)

langsam... aber immerhin gehts weiter 

nächste Woche gibts nen livestream zum aktuellen Stand!


----------



## TheGui (17. Februar 2012)

Die Seite die nicht genannt werden darf und auf der alles angefangen hat, hat sich den Ponys ergeben O_o

bin gespannt ob das ganze am ende nicht doch ne Falle ist O_o


----------



## TheGui (22. Februar 2012)

wow

grad EQD nach neuem zeug durchgestöbert und http://yuki-orin.dev...age-1-277324461 angefangen zu lesen während http://www.youtube.c...d&v=9U0UUDy_5ik im hintergrund gelaufen ist..

Zufälle gibts O_o bis Seite 7~ ne geniale Combo danach wirds zu weichgespühlt


----------



## Noxiel (23. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Wie ist denn der Stand der zweiten Staffel? Schon ein Ende in Sicht? Ich werde erst anfangen zu schauen, wenn sie komplett ist.


----------



## TheGui (23. Februar 2012)

WB im Thread .was hat Sarah jessica parker auf dem Bild zu suchen O_o

zur 2 Stafel, näh finale das aus 2 Folgen bestehen wird kommt laut aktuellen Infos erst gegen herbst (wobei das komisch ist sind ja schon 18 Episoden raus)

Warum warten xD ich versteh das nicht... dir entgeht so viel. MlP ist kein Manga auf den man 2-3 Jahre warten kann ohne das es nen Unterschied macht. MlP ist ein "lebender Organismus" um alles zu erfassen was in der Community vor sich geht sollte man up to date sein!


BTW: MlP bringt mich dazu Franzosen zu mögen >_<




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RAeexLhHy00

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Noxiel (23. Februar 2012)

Na bei 18 Folgen lohnt es vielleicht doch schon anzufangen. Ich habe schon ewig keine Abenteuer von Pinky Pie und Fluttershy () mehr gesehen. Hach, ich weiß nicht...


----------



## TheGui (23. Februar 2012)

mach kein scheiß... fang an zu schauen!

2 volle Pinkie Episoden gibts! und die Premium Episode mit Derpy wo Fanon zu canon wird!


----------



## Noxiel (23. Februar 2012)

Dann werde ich mir morgen mal die erste Folge anschauen. Hier kann ich nicht, muß Volumen sparen.


----------



## TheGui (23. Februar 2012)

one does not simply watch onely one episode mlp

btw es is eh nen 2 Teiler


----------



## TheGui (23. Februar 2012)

Uh Aufzeihcnung vom mane6 Livestream

*SCHAUEN!*

http://www.livestream.com/mane6


----------



## Manaldheilungl (24. Februar 2012)

TheGui schrieb:


> Uh Aufzeihcnung vom mane6 Livestream
> 
> *SCHAUEN!*
> 
> http://www.livestream.com/mane6



Danke! Da werd ich gleich mal reinschauen


----------



## Zonalar (24. Februar 2012)

Fluttershy is OP, hab ich gemerkt..


----------



## TheGui (24. Februar 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Fluttershy is OP, hab ich gemerkt..



so OP dass das Spiel abstürzt


----------



## TheGui (25. Februar 2012)

THE WORST POSIBLE THING!

http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/02/derpy-has-been-modified.html


----------



## Kamsi (25. Februar 2012)

mal wieder klassiches opfer von politischer korrektheit ^^

falls ihr ein real bei euch habt - die haben atm 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für 29 euro im prospekt ^^


----------



## TheGui (26. Februar 2012)

http://www.savederpy.com/




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cg-_HeVNYOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (28. Februar 2012)

hm Hasbromails sind eingestellt.. hoffen wir mal das es nicht zu viele trollmails rein geschafft haben... hoffen wir mal das nur die itunes episode betroffen ist naja.

jetz bissel Zerstreuung!



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EXUzM4bSSUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (28. Februar 2012)

http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6716898/my-little-brony ^^


----------



## Soladra (29. Februar 2012)

Ich hab ein Ponyspiel gefunden ) Is zwar der letzte Schrott, aber es ist süß und macht iwie süchtig xD


http://www.hubworld.com/my-little-pony/shows/friendship-is-magic/games/mlp-adventures-in-ponyville


----------



## TheGui (29. Februar 2012)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Ponyspiel gefunden ) Is zwar der letzte Schrott, aber es ist süß und macht iwie süchtig xD
> 
> 
> http://www.hubworld....es-in-ponyville



 mein rechner ist dabei abgestürzt xD

btw das ist auch nen tolles game !

http://mixermike622.deviantart.com/art/GO-FAST-287788805


----------



## tonygt (29. Februar 2012)

TheGui schrieb:


> mein rechner ist dabei abgestürzt xD
> 
> btw das ist auch nen tolles game !
> 
> http://mixermike622....-FAST-287788805



Puh jetzt tut mein Finger weh und meine Spacbar ist vergewaltigt worden.


----------



## Soladra (29. Februar 2012)

TheGui schrieb:


> mein rechner ist dabei abgestürzt xD
> 
> btw das ist auch nen tolles game !
> 
> http://mixermike622....-FAST-287788805



Jetzt hab ich wegen dir nen Krampf im Oberarm -.-


----------



## TheGui (1. März 2012)

Ich bin mit der neuen derpy Szene zwar immer noch nicht glücklich, aber die Dinge aus dieser Sicht betrachtet macht es etwas nachvollziehbarer.

http://www.reddit.com/r/mylittlepony/comments/qa9zf/a_few_misconceptions_about_derpy_and_the_change/


----------



## Soladra (1. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qVCFV7jT9ho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



An sich is zzwar nur der Gesang gepitscht, aber das Video macht das Lied mindestens 20 % cooler!


----------



## TheGui (1. März 2012)

ui April 2011 ^^

btw: Die Autorin der derpy Episode Keating Rogers hat sich auch mal zu Wort gemeldet[font="Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica, FreeSans, sans-serif"].[/font]

http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/02/amy-keating-rogers-response-to-derpy.html


----------



## Soladra (1. März 2012)

war die derpyfolge eig. raus oder wird im vornherein drüber geredet? bin da ned so ganz aufm neusten stand





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aww wie süü. Eben im Netz gefunden, Betitelt mit "Element of Innocence"


----------



## TheGui (2. März 2012)

Soladra schrieb:


> war die derpyfolge eig. raus oder wird im vornherein drüber geredet? bin da ned so ganz aufm neusten stand


Original




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dCUT-KHWeec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




1 Monat und ne Hand voll Beschwerdebriefe von gelangweilten Eltern und Internettrolls später

neue Stimme (nachvollziehbar) kein Name und Augen extrem gefixt




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X2CRjPO73Dg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soladra (2. März 2012)

Des mit dem Namen ändern ist extrem Kindisch, da der Name ja schon in ner früheren Episode gefallen ist "Derpy ist nach westen (?) geflogen um die Vögel zu holen statt nach Süden" , die Stimmen find ich erlich gesagt beide nicht sooo pralle, ne mischung aus beiden wäre Prima und ich find grad das Schräge Glotzen von Derpy süß. Allerdings muss auch ich zugeben, dass ich sie am anfang auch für nen Jungen gehalten habe, weil "Derpy" für mich nach nem Jungennamen klingt. Aber ich fnd die 1.. Version hat wesendlich mehr Niedlichkein, man muss Derpy irgendwie liebhaben, in der 2. version isses einfach nur Nervig , volltrottelig unnd hat kaum Reiz.


----------



## TheGui (2. März 2012)

nein der Name ist davor nie gefallen


----------



## Zonalar (2. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PrM-VAmDGKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ratet mal, wer das is.


----------



## TheGui (2. März 2012)

hier das minecraft lets play.. episch! ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pEfVjfrKoSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



BTW: Michelle Creber die Singstimme von Sweetibell und Applebloom und normale Stimme von Applebloom müsst ihr auch kennen 
das Mädel ist eine geniale Sängerin! und das live event mit mandopony auf Everfree radio mit ihr war super.
Sie ist die Heilung von Bieber und co. man muss sie nur untertsützen!

*ab 2:40*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ltlZTnVHX7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bjBoWdjfQak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (3. März 2012)

yay neue episode, 



Spoiler



2x derpy und immerhin wieder derpy augen.. dazu fluterbitch und lyra und BonBon auf nem date


----------



## Soladra (4. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

deviantart is was tolles.


----------



## TheGui (4. März 2012)

wieso ist richard kein einhorn O_o


----------



## Kamsi (5. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NblF_xjuFjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manaldheilungl (5. März 2012)

*lacht sich kaputt* Die Version von Iron Sky würd ich mir echt gern angucken


----------



## TheGui (5. März 2012)

Ok bei Nazi Bell bin ich in nem lachflash ausgebrochen xD der trailer is echt genial editiert!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (6. März 2012)

Ich post hie rheute noch schnell,w ie man jetzt die Links von Youtube einbindet. Hab gesehen, dass dies nicht für jeder selbstverständlich ist.


----------



## TheGui (7. März 2012)

grad läuft elemente der harmonie 2/2 auf nickjr... irgendwie komisch das ganze auf deutshc zu sehen O_o


----------



## Soladra (8. März 2012)

Ich fidn die deutschen Sprecher scheiße. Klingen alle voll erwachsen


----------



## again3 (9. März 2012)

ade sagt TheGui

wer den Thread übernehmen und den Initalpost up to date hallten will, kontaktiere bitte zam


----------



## tonygt (9. März 2012)

again3 schrieb:


> ade sagt TheGui
> 
> wer den Thread übernehmen und den Initalpost up to date hallten will, kontaktiere bitte zam



hmm ?


----------



## again3 (9. März 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> hmm ?


hab nen permanenten Forenbann wegen des Vergleiches der Modrationstechniken in diesem Forum mit dem dritten Reich.


----------



## tonygt (9. März 2012)

again3 schrieb:


> hab nen permanenten Forenbann wegen des Vergleiches der Modrationstechniken in diesem Forum mit dem dritten Reich.



10 Dinge die man nicht tun sollte wenn man in einem Forum bleiben will


----------



## tonygt (10. März 2012)

EPIC !

Fist of the Shy Pony


----------



## again3 (10. März 2012)

Spoiler



kein derpy, kein tardist... abzug für zu hohe Erwartungen

aber tretzdem ne coole folge

und Hades ist jetzt Canon!


----------



## Amraam (11. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CJEcuJoLvN8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## again3 (11. März 2012)

pinkie exe is premium.

und vegeta ist ein echter kerl!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I9pjp3cArvI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



btw tara strong hat vor par tagen nen par voicetweets zu den von ihr gesprochenen Figuren gemacht, darunter das hier 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wblE8YYLyQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## again3 (12. März 2012)

deutsches MLP

-Schönheitsflecken Club-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (14. März 2012)

NIGGA STOLE MY PINKIE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kersyl (14. März 2012)

Okay das mit Vegeta war genial xD

Was ich ja sehr geil finde ist dieses hier, bekomme immer wieder eine Gänsehaut :3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yp8DrWzAAcE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soladra (23. März 2012)

was Mein Lieblingsyoutubeacapellarier , ein eigentlich steinharter Metaller, Gestern Nacht hochgeladen hat:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XsgZPVY_jLs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (24. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kersyl (24. März 2012)

Soladra schrieb:


> was Mein Lieblingsyoutubeacapellarier , ein eigentlich steinharter Metaller, Gestern Nacht hochgeladen hat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Er ist Brony?

Okay, das ist natürlich super. Ob wir wohl mehr Pony related videos von ihm erwarten können? Hoffen tue ich's :3


----------



## tonygt (24. März 2012)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Er ist Brony?
> 
> Okay, das ist natürlich super. Ob wir wohl mehr Pony related videos von ihm erwarten können? Hoffen tue ich's :3



Ganz ehrlich muss man ihn kennen ? Hab von ihm noch nie was vorher gehört ^^


----------



## Soladra (25. März 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich muss man ihn kennen ? Hab von ihm noch nie was vorher gehört ^^



Ich kenn ihn , weil er videos mit aequitas gemacht hat. aber nen, musst du nicht xD


----------



## Zonalar (30. März 2012)

*SOME KICK ASS PMV HERE!*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0D6ivzZnh8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (7. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sMqz_vc22_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (15. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (15. August 2012)

D:
WOOOOOO!


----------



## Mirolie (9. Februar 2013)

Gibt ja jetzt auch mal endlich eine schöne alternative zur größten deutschen Communityseite Bronies.de - den Bronyhof.de- find ich wesentlich angenehmer als das mitlerweile von Trollen überlaufende Bronies.de, ist schade was aus der Seite geworden ist.


----------



## Zonalar (12. April 2013)

Alles tot hier :/ 
Ich schau immer mal wieder vorbei, um zu checken ob doch noch jemand was posted. Diese Ponies sind immer noch ein Teil meines Lebens (ich hör mich an wie ein Fanatiker...). Ich bin meistens up to date mit den neuesten Songs von den Fans, und mit populären Animationen. 

Soooo, yeah :/ Ich selbst bin jetzt unterwegs auf dem Forum von LagTV. LagTV sind die Typen, die die "When Cheese Fails"-Starcraft II Videos machen.
Die Website heisst www.Lag.tv, is aber komplett Englisch.

Falls ihr mich selbst finden wollt oder noch mit mir irgendwie interagieren wollt (jetzt, da dieser Threat tot is für fast ein Jahr), ihr findet mich auf DeviantArt, Tumblr, Twitter, Skype, Steam und eben Lag.tv.

Linkbump:
Mein Deviantart. Hier lad ich all meine Bilder hoch.
Hört mich twittern 
LagTV's MLP Fanclub
Mein Youtube Channel. Ziemlich leer.
Mein Tumblr. Immer noch ziemlich leer, will aber immer mal wieder was posten da.
Mein Soundcloud. Falls ich jemals wieder Zeit nehme für FL Studio, hört ihrs hier zuerst.

Meldet euch, falls ihr möchtet


----------



## exill (13. April 2013)

Zonalar schrieb:


> Alles tot hier :/
> Ich schau immer mal wieder vorbei, um zu checken ob doch noch jemand was posted. Diese Ponies sind immer noch ein Teil meines Lebens (ich hör mich an wie ein Fanatiker...). Ich bin meistens up to date mit den neuesten Songs von den Fans, und mit populären Animationen.
> 
> Soooo, yeah :/ Ich selbst bin jetzt unterwegs auf dem Forum von LagTV. LagTV sind die Typen, die die "When Cheese Fails"-Starcraft II Videos machen.
> ...



Ich bin zwar kein Brony Fan, sondern durch zufall hier vorbei gesehen, aber LAGTV sind AWESOME!
Meine Absoluten Lieblings-YT, die schau und supporte ich eigentlich schon seit den ersten paar Videos . Gut zu wissen das es noch andere deutschsprachige gibt die auch auf LAGTV abfahren .


----------



## Erhaben (22. Mai 2013)

Oh man da wird man gebannt, ist über 1 Jahr nicht mehr auf Buffed und der Thread stirbt beinahe : /

So anschauen! Egal ob Brony oder nicht, die Geschichte ist gut rührend und besser umgesetzt als Double Rainboom! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=do6RDSwaWek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (24. Mai 2013)

Sind wohl nicht mehr so viele Bronys auf Buffed.de unterwegs schade eigentlich.

dieser Thread sollte wieder 20% Cooler werden.   

Hab mir das Video angesehn ist sehr schön danke fürs Posten.


----------



## ZAM (24. Mai 2013)

Rainbow schrieb:


> PS: Ja ich weiß mein Profil Bild ist nicht Rainbow Dash seit ich mich auf Gratavtar angemeldet hab um ein Bild von Derpy für eine bestimmt seite nutzen zu können hat es sich auch hier verändert
> und ich weiß nicht wieso.



Weil du als Avatar ein Gravatar-Bild eingebunden hast.

Warum ist der Thread hier eigentlich in "Musik, TV und Kino"? oO


----------



## floppydrive (24. Mai 2013)

Weil MLP eine TV Serie ist?


----------



## ZAM (24. Mai 2013)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Weil MLP eine TV Serie ist?



Ich habe das bisher immer für Smalltalk-Spam gehalten. Jetzt musste ich doch mal durchscrollen.


----------



## Keashaa (24. Mai 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich habe das bisher immer für Smalltalk-Spam gehalten. Jetzt musste ich doch mal durchscrollen.



Also mal ehrlich ZAM, du erfüllst doch eigentlich alle Voraussetzungen, ein guter Brony zu werden


----------



## Rainbow Dash (25. Mai 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Weil du als Avatar ein Gravatar-Bild eingebunden hast.






Kann ich das rückgänig machen ? wenn ja wie ?


----------



## ZAM (25. Mai 2013)

Rainbow schrieb:


> Kann ich das rückgänig machen ? wenn ja wie ?



http://forum.buffed.de/index.php?app=core&module=usercp&tab=members&area=avatar


----------



## Rainbow Dash (25. Mai 2013)

Danke ZAM du bist der beste!

[attachment=13252:rainbow_dash_so_awesome_vector_by_robzombiefan2121-d5aql1i.png]


----------



## Wynn (25. Mai 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Warum ist der Thread hier eigentlich in "Musik, TV und Kino"? oO



Zuerst war er im Smalltalk Bereich als allgemeiner Brony Tread aber dann wurde er von mlp pony hater gemeldet und ist hier dann im musik,tv & kino gelandet 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=olLDrvc1qt4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hier ein kleines video warum mlp auch bei erwachsenen teils so erfolgreich ist und es viel fan gemachtes zeug gibt wie mlp mortal combat ähnliches kampfspiel, 
kino trailer mit mlp szenen nachgestellt und ganz viele fanfiction davon viele im slasher bereich


----------



## Zonalar (29. Mai 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich habe das bisher immer für Smalltalk-Spam gehalten. Jetzt musste ich doch mal durchscrollen.



Ich erinnere mich noch mehr oder weniger was abgegangen is. 
Bunte Ponies kommen. Leute mögen es. Andere Leute mögen es nicht. Rieses Geschrei kommt auf vonwegen Trolling usw und *verlangte unser EXIL* ins Musik, TV und Kino. Argumentation war, das My little Pony eine TV-Serie ist. Was eine schwache Argumentation ist!

Ich selber war viel zu Müde der Argumentation habe nicht eingegriffen... und nunja, dieser Thread starb aus da sich einige Mitglieder haben "bannen lassen"...

Aber ja, dieser Thread gehört NICHT hier hin. *Die Ponies basieren auf eine Spielzeug-Serie* und nicht auf Music, TV und Kino. Unser Fandom behandelt ein sehr grosses Spektrum. Wir machen Bilder, Comics, Animations, PMV's (Pony Music Videos), Fanfictions, Sculpturen und nähen Stofftier-Ponies. Manche Cosplayen auch. Es gibt Conventions und Meetups und alles mögliche an Projekte. Sowie so manche Charities, die von Bronies finanziert werden.

Also, falls es dir nix ausmachen würde, würd ich vorschlagen, den Thread zurück in den Smalltalk-Forum zu verschieben =)

-----
Edit: Ich habe diesen Frühjahr mir ein Tablet gekauft und angefangen zu zeichnen am PC. Und ich hab mächtig Spass damit =) So wenn ihr wollt, könnt ihr ein paar Bilder auschecken, die ich gezeichnet habe auf meinem DA-Account. 
Schaut euch meine neueste Zeichnung an und gibt Feedback.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Source:White Cloud and Fluttershy


----------



## Rainbow Dash (31. Mai 2013)

Schönes Bild sieht klasse aus. Sitzen die zwei ? sieht etwas komisch aus aber naja kannst auf jedenfall besser Zeichenen als ich bin bei sowas total Talentfrei xD

Ich weiß nicht ob das hier schon mal gepostet würde aber ich setz es Trozdem mal hier ein. hab ich auf Youtube endeckt und fand es Extreme cool

http://youtu.be/1RTlB8Hmcw0


----------



## Zonalar (3. Juni 2013)

Danke Dash =) Yo, die sitzen, aber ich weiss nicht wirklich wie man sitzende Ponies zeichnet. Vorallem aus diesem Blickwinkel. Mehr Referenzen würden aushelfen, aber man nimmt was man kriegen kann.

Und yeah, dieses Wochenende habe ich wieder ein Bild gezeichnet. Zeit: ~11 Stunden. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rocko Koko by Zonalar


----------



## Rainbow Dash (4. Juni 2013)

Was hat den guten den so wütend gemacht ?    die Hufeisen will ich ungern ins Gesicht bekommen. Wenn ich so tolle Bilder sehe bekomm ich lust Zeichnen zu lernen aber mit Hufen ist zeichnen recht schwer.   Deswegen muss ich immer auf den Ponycreator zurück greifen wenn ich mir einen OC ausdenken möchte.  Auserdem kann ein Sportliches Pony wie ich ja nicht den ganzen Tag am Zeichenbrett sitzen   Ideen hätte ich ja genug. Hier ist zum beispiel mein erster OC den ich mir ausgedacht habe aber wie gesagt nur mit dem Ponycreator. Er heißt Firstrike


----------



## Zonalar (12. Juni 2013)

Mein eigener kleiner 30 Minuten Challenge. Hab mir selbst ein schnelles Pony gezeichnet, um im Saft zu bleiben =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Link


----------



## Zonalar (12. Juni 2013)

Heut grad nochma ein 30 minute challenge gezeichnet. Thema war "Console Ponies"
Ps4 vs Xbox ONE



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (23. Juni 2013)

So war jetzt hier schon ein paar Wochen nicht mehr hier  Da ich manchmal nicht weiß was man noch schreiben könnte auf jedenfall ist mir etwas eingefallen Hoffe mal das wieder genug Bronies hier zusammen kommen aber egal

1.War noch jemand enttäuscht das Staffel 3 nur 13 Folgen hatte ?
2.Was wären Intersannte Folgen für Staffel 4 ?
3.Ist schon ein Termin für Equestria Girls bekannt ?

Ich persönlich fände es cool wenn Chrysalis nochmal auftaucht würde gern mehr über die Chancelings erfahren    und ich hoffe ebenfalls das Staffel 4 dan wieder mehr als 13 Folge hat.


----------



## Morwenth (24. Juli 2013)

Warum Kony 2012 und nicht Pony 2012. You´re doing it wrong.


"Dieser Beitrag wurde von Rainbow Dash bearbeitet"

Fänd's lustig, wenn es wirklich so wäre.


----------



## Soladra (27. Juli 2013)

Die Neue Staffel würde für den 23 November angekündigt. Was wünscht ihr euch?

Ich wäre für eine Folge über Derpy, auch wenns sehr unwahrscheinlich ist. Ich liebe sie einfach^^


----------



## Rainbow Dash (11. Januar 2014)

Ich habe gerade auf dem Equestria Daily gesehn das Hasbro schon an Season 5 arbeitet.

http://www.equestriadaily.com/2014/01/season-5-confirmed.html#idc-container





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

